# I've fallen in love with the VGF - TR (pics from Jan. trip, 2/23, p.22)



## Pinkocto

Hello everybody and welcome to my newest TR.  It was a short 5 day trip to the new Villas at the Grand Floridian.  Now just because it was short doesnt mean it wasnt action packed and tons of fun.  This was another of my mother/daughter trips.  Im the daughter part of the duo. My name is Pam and my moms name is Jeanette.  

Here we are, Im on the left, moms on the right





This is mainly going to be a picture TR, Im hoping I can stick with that and let the pictures tell the story.  If I start to get a little long winded, please forgive me, Ill get back on topic quickly.  

First a teensy bit of history.  Im a DVC member largely thanks to moms prodding.  We were on a fabulous trip in 2011, one of those once in a lifetime trips that I honestly thought would be once in a lifetime, and she suggested we do the DVC tour.  The rest is history.  Well thanks to DVC weve been able to go on once in a lifetime trips several times since then, and will have many more in the future. Sorry if that sounded like a sales pitch.  It was, buy DVC if you havent already, its totally worth it.  Sorry, couldnt help it.   We have both wanted to stay at the Grand Floridian ever since I can remember.  We visited there on my first trip when I was six years old, and its stuck in my mind ever since.  So, when they announced the Villas being made I knew I just had to have some points.  Not too many, I already have enough, but just a little to be able to say, thats mine, I own part of that gorgeous place.  I already had a December trip booked at AKV CL, but the day I bought VGF switched the reservation over to a lakeview studio per moms request.  Shes a sucker for a view, and I must say she lucked out on this trip.  I really dont care about what view I have except for a savannah view at AKV.  Well even I thoroughly enjoyed our view this trip.  So, without further ado, here we go!


----------



## Pinkocto

Links:


Arrival

Room 1514

More room and lobby pics

Heading to MK

Enjoying the afternoon

Day 1 afternoon continued at MK

Day 1 evening and dinner

Day 2 beginning

Restaurant Marrakesh

CP featuring Whoopi Goldberg

Day 2 evening

Day 3, BB and HS

Day 3 HS

Day 4 boat ride

Boat ride continued and MK

More MK

Day 4, more MK and sleigh ride

Day 4 wrapped up, Epcot

Day 5, another morning at MK

Day 5, trip complete



Extra pictures from January trip:

OKW 1BR

MK

AK - kangaroos

AK - safari

More AK

Maharajah Jungle Trek


----------



## Pinkocto

We were excited!  They used our Magic Bands to get through the DME line which was new.  We loaded our bus around 10 am but had to wait a little bit before leaving.





Here they are if youre at all interested





We stopped at the Polynesian first and then we were off the bus, made it here just before 11 am. We almost couldnt stand it we were so excited!!!

Main building





Our building





We used this mode of transportation quite often this trip which was a first





Walking to the villas





Beautiful garland along the way





I love these mats





We found the concierge who checked us in, of course I took pictures the whole time.  The lobby was absolutely gorgeous.  My first thought was that it was on the small side, but it was positively perfect.  





Main focal point









Besides these beauties





Sitting areas









There was some trouble linking my MB to the room.  The CM called IT and they said he needed to cancel and rebook my reservation to see if that would fix it  I first asked if my FP+ info and ADRs would be affected and he said definitely not, that would all remain the same.  With some trepidation I said ok, what else could I say, I wanted my MB to work!  Good and amazing news was that our room was ready.  He gave us KTTW cards and let us go up.  He was completely willing to bring us the fixed MBs which would be in about 15 minutes, but I said Id be back, I was awaiting a grocery delivery.  Famous last words.  

So up to the room we went.  I immediately fell in love with the carpet.









Impatiently asking mom to hurry up





We were on the 5th floor





We were both blown away at first glance, the mock rooms at SSR dont give you the full feeling of the place.





I took pictures with the big camera and the cell phone, Im going to integrate them all, hopefully the difference isnt glaring. 






Two showers, we each picked one and that was ours. This was moms.









That one was mine





The sink was gorgeous


----------



## Pinkocto

Very nice H20 offerings









































Now as beautiful as this is, it caused a bit of headache for me.  Gone are all the drawers usually in the armoir because they have been replaced with a Murphy bed, which allows the studios to sleep 5.  Problem is, they didnt replace the storage elsewhere.  There are some drawers at the bottom of the bed, but only one is accessible because the other is blocked by the night stand.  









The details are gorgeous though





















Also lakeview but not MK view





Like we magically had





The balcony was huge!









Looking out





The other way





Looking down


----------



## Pinkocto

Poly villas in the making





Back in the room, you can see the drawers at the bottom of the bed

















More than 15 minutes had passed so I went in search of our MBs.  













Looking down





The elevators were very pretty





More lobby pics

























Nice little Christmas touches, but nothing overhwelming





They had artwork all over the place






There was a moment of unhappiness when the CM thought hed have to switch out my MB for a new green one.  But that wouldnt have my name on it I said.  Luckily he was able to get mine to work.  Still waiting on groceries I headed back up to the room with MBs in hand.  

Just in case you didnt get a good look at the carpet.  






To be continued...


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  WOW!  WOW!


Here for the love story.


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  WOW!  WOW!
> 
> 
> Here for the love story.



Thanks so much for coming over!


----------



## dvc at last !

Thanks for posting.
I love, love and love seeing your pics - the VGF looks beautiful !
Makes we want to purchase before the price goes up in February.
Have been thinking about it ---
a small contract and use every other year !
Enjoy your vaca !


----------



## Pinkocto

dvc at last ! said:


> Thanks for posting.
> I love, love and love seeing your pics - the VGF looks beautiful !
> Makes we want to purchase before the price goes up in February.
> Have been thinking about it ---
> a small contract and use every other year !
> Enjoy your vaca !



Thats exactly what I thought too. Enough to go for 4 nights every other year, or a week every three years. 

I'm surprised how often they raise the prices on points... 

Lots more pictures to come.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Beautiful!!! There is a room #/pic thread on the DVC resort boards.. you should definitely post yours


----------



## Pinkocto

twinsouvenirs said:


> Beautiful!!! There is a room #/pic thread on the DVC resort boards.. you should definitely post yours



Thank you! 

Now I'm really confused, is it VGF or GFV? I'm seeing both so I think both are ok.


----------



## rentayenta

I'm here, catching up, been looking forward to this report.


----------



## Nancy F

We were neighbors! We were in 1510
Nancy


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures of the VGF. The view outside of your room is very nice where you can see everything.


----------



## jedijill

I didn't think I would like VGF but I'm loving your pictures!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> I didn't think I would like VGF but I'm loving your pictures!  Jill in CO



Likewise! I thought it would be stuffy but I'm finding it lovely and inviting!


----------



## franandaj

Yay!  I made the first page!  Nope, I didn't.  

You are making me really excited to stay there!  The villas look gorgeous!  I have heard about the one drawer that doesn't open because of the nightstand on the VGF views thread.

You really should post your pics over there.  I haven't seen any pics as good as you have.  What an awesome view that you had!  Space Mountain and the lake!

I hope the stuff with the MB ended up working out!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Tuning in with interest from the UK! Need to savour details but just to say first off here I am!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

How nice you can use MB for ME! I am waiting for them to do a watch version cool! What time is it? Mickey time! Nice choice of colours  

Oh there is something about that white building standing against the Floridian blue sky that just commands you to stop and gasp. It also demands a new word. Like Fabsome...lol..

Your pictures are so lovely thank you so much for sharing Pam. Loving that fountain and just the details of the lobby, corridor and room itself. We also had the worry of storage room when we saw the preview but with all that beauty around we will let them off! 

I didn't know the price was going up in Feb :-( have to ask Santa nicely for add on!


----------



## rentayenta

Your view is amazing!  The villas look gorgeous too! 

The GCV are similar with the trundle bed I think. I like the Dumbo artwork even though Dumbo makes me bawl like a baby. 

The MBs make me nervous. Does _anyone_ get them and use them without a hiccup of some sort? Are they mandatory?


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I'm here, catching up, been looking forward to this report.



 hi Jenny! Thanks for coming over


----------



## Pinkocto

Nancy F said:


> We were neighbors! We were in 1510
> Nancy



How cool is that! When did you go? I forgot to put my dates up, I was there 12/6-12/10. What did you think?


----------



## Pinkocto

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures of the VGF. The view outside of your room is very nice where you can see everything.



Hi Bret  thanks for coming over  

Our view was perfect, a totally unexpected MK view. We watched the fireworks from the room twice, it was so cool.


----------



## Pinkocto

jedijill said:


> I didn't think I would like VGF but I'm loving your pictures!
> 
> Jill in CO



Hi Jill  it's so gorgeous, definitely a totally different feeling than the main resort.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Likewise! I thought it would be stuffy but I'm finding it lovely and inviting!



Not stuffy at all, very calm and peaceful. Now being in the main building after the villas I found that a little stuffy.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Yay!  I made the first page!  Nope, I didn't.



Hi Alison  I'm glad you're here even if it's not on the first page 



franandaj said:


> You are making me really excited to stay there!  The villas look gorgeous!  I have heard about the one drawer that doesn't open because of the nightstand on the VGF views thread.




You're going to love it, it's so gorgeous!!!! 

I let mom have the drawers and I lived out of my suitcase. I'll definitely be getting a 1BR next time. 



franandaj said:


> You really should post your pics over there.  I haven't seen any pics as good as you have.  What an awesome view that you had!  Space Mountain and the lake!



Thank you  

The view was amazing! I couldn't believe our luck. 



franandaj said:


> I hope the stuff with the MB ended up working out!



We found another problem when we went to charge lunch...


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Tuning in with interest from the UK! Need to savour details but just to say first off here I am!



 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How nice you can use MB for ME! I am waiting for them to do a watch version cool! What time is it? Mickey time! Nice choice of colours



I want a watch version, that would be great! I haven't worn a watch for years but always need one at the parks and on cruises. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh there is something about that white building standing against the Floridian blue sky that just commands you to stop and gasp. It also demands a new word. Like Fabsome...lol..



I like it, I'm going to start using it! 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Your pictures are so lovely thank you so much for sharing Pam. Loving that fountain and just the details of the lobby, corridor and room itself. We also had the worry of storage room when we saw the preview but with all that beauty around we will let them off!



I find myself always taking pictures while walking, so I can remember how I got there. I was in love with the carpets! I'm going to get a one bedroom next time, I like to totally unpack and put the suitcase away. Otherwise the room was beyond perfect. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I didn't know the price was going up in Feb :-( have to ask Santa nicely for add on!



 an excellent Christmas request!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Your view is amazing!  The villas look gorgeous too!



We couldn't get over our luck with the view, mom was in heaven!




rentayenta said:


> The GCV are similar with the trundle bed I think. I like the Dumbo artwork even though Dumbo makes me bawl like a baby.



Oh my goodness, I hadn't seen Dumbo in many years and finally watched it again last year. The scene when he went to his momma when she was locked up and put her trunk through the bars! I couldn't keep the tears from flowing!!!! 




rentayenta said:


> The MBs make me nervous. Does _anyone_ get them and use them without a hiccup of some sort? Are they mandatory?




They're still in the testing phase, but they're going to be mandatory for people staying onsite. Once we got the kinks worked out they were really helpful. I like them a lot.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pam was there a shop in the DVC building or was everything in the main hotel? Any photo's of the Gingerbread house? ( patience is a virtue not....lol )


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> ( patience is a virtue not....lol )



  Paula.

___________________________________

I've read there isn't anything in the GFV building.  They should put a small shop.  

_______________________

OP, your TR is giving me such joy.  It all looks very beautiful.  The studio looks quite spacious; I suspect that it's the clean lines that are making it look that way.  But you can see that it is definitely larger than a BLT studio.  

I agree with Alison, your pictures are wonderful.  You should add them to the general GFV because your details are fantastic.  I felt I really was walking through with you on a tour.  And every time I thought about "what does that look like?" kind of feeling, your pictures answered it all.  

It looks peaceful, elegant and relaxing.  

Thank you.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Pam was there a shop in the DVC building or was everything in the main hotel? Any photo's of the Gingerbread house? ( patience is a virtue not....lol )



 I'm getting there I'm getting there! 

Sadly no shop in the villas, I wish there was, I wanted a shirt or mug or magnet, or all of the above! 

I know I took a picture of the gingerbread house at the end, not sure if it snuck into any of my earlier ones.


----------



## Pinkocto

lisaviolet said:


> Paula.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> I've read there isn't anything in the GFV building.  They should put a small shop.
> 
> _______________________
> 
> OP, your TR is giving me such joy.  It all looks very beautiful.  The studio looks quite spacious; I suspect that it's the clean lines that are making it look that way.  But you can see that it is definitely larger than a BLT studio.
> 
> I agree with Alison, your pictures are wonderful.  You should add them to the general GFV because your details are fantastic.  I felt I really was walking through with you on a tour.  And every time I thought about "what does that look like?" kind of feeling, your pictures answered it all.
> 
> It looks peaceful, elegant and relaxing.
> 
> Thank you.



Thank you so much  

You're right, no shop at the villas. I wish they had something with DVC logos, hopefully they'll add something.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thanks I will patiently ( tapping of arthritic feet ) wait for Gingerbread photo. Thanks for shop info Pam and LisaViolet. How amiss. One does like to buy merchandise! 

I got the latest DVC mag yesterday ( UK so it's always delayed ) they had some great photo's of the VGF but can I just say Pam I thought yours were miles better. We have a saying here not sure if you share it across the pond 'don't give up your day job' meaning your hobby should stay that. Well reverse that thought for you. Do give it up and become an official Disney photographer! How cool would that be. ( can you make me look like Lara Croft? ) .


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Thanks I will patiently ( tapping of arthritic feet ) wait for Gingerbread photo. Thanks for shop info Pam and LisaViolet. How amiss. One does like to buy merchandise!



Hopefully it won't take them too long to realize about potential sales, you know how Disney loves to sell things.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I got the latest DVC mag yesterday ( UK so it's always delayed ) they had some great photo's of the VGF but can I just say Pam I thought yours were miles better. We have a saying here not sure if you share it across the pond 'don't give up your day job' meaning your hobby should stay that. Well reverse that thought for you. Do give it up and become an official Disney photographer! How cool would that be.



You are too kind  

I haven't opened my magazine, I was going to last night but got distracted by documentaries on youtube... I was also going to do an update on here. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> ( can you make me look like Lara Croft? ) .



Hey, I want to look like her too!


----------



## Leshaface

I'm so late, i'm sorry!  I didn't even get a chance to tell you to have a good trip.  Geez, i've been bad lately.  

However, i'm glad that you're back safely, and can not wait to read and hear about your trip!


----------



## Leshaface

Wow!  The room is absolutely stunning!  I love the vaulted/crown molded ceilings.  Brings such a grand sophistication to the room.  Gorgeous!  I think that murphy bed is brilliant, but stinks about lack of drawer space.  How in the world did you get 2 showers?!  This is a studio yes?  Do all studios come like this?


----------



## DVC Sue

Thanks for the trip report. The pictures were great!


----------



## automaticsoap

Leshaface said:


> Wow!  The room is absolutely stunning!  I love the vaulted/crown molded ceilings.  Brings such a grand sophistication to the room.  Gorgeous!  I think that murphy bed is brilliant, but stinks about lack of drawer space.  How in the world did you get 2 showers?!  This is a studio yes?  Do all studios come like this?



Yes, all VGF studios have 2 showers!


----------



## Pinkocto

DVC Sue said:


> Thanks for the trip report. The pictures were great!



Thanks! Stick around, lots more pictures to come


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I'm so late, i'm sorry!  I didn't even get a chance to tell you to have a good trip.  Geez, i've been bad lately.
> 
> However, i'm glad that you're back safely, and can not wait to read and hear about your trip!




No worries! Sounds like you've been busy  just started this one, lots more to come. It was such a fabulous trip. 



Leshaface said:


> Wow!  The room is absolutely stunning!  I love the vaulted/crown molded ceilings.  Brings such a grand sophistication to the room.  Gorgeous!  I think that murphy bed is brilliant, but stinks about lack of drawer space.  How in the world did you get 2 showers?!  This is a studio yes?  Do all studios come like this?



Oh my goodness, the room was so gorgeous! We couldn't get over it. It was a studio. I saw somebody already answered, but yes, all the studios have two showers. It was perfect for us, saved a lot of time getting ready. My only problem was the lack of storage, they really need a chest of drawers somewhere.


----------



## wiigirl

Following along!


----------



## Pinkocto

wiigirl said:


> Following along!



Welcome!


----------



## MEK

Found you! 

OMG - that room looks amazing!  Simply amazing, although I am a little dismayed over the lack of drawer space.

And here is why - Denny is very sloppy!  I have to pick up his stuff constantly and put it away.  Now that there aren't any drawers things could get out of control.  I wonder if the lack of drawer space will be a major complaint.  Were there a lot of hangers?  I'm going to have to give this some thought.

Now I am regretting not booking lake view, but I decide to go with standard view the first time since I only have 50 points.  I am going to stay lake view in 2015.

Thanks for all the wonderful pictures.  Keep them coming!


----------



## MEK

I just went back and looked through your pics again and answered my own question about the hangers.  Probably not a bad idea to bring a few more.


----------



## Nancy F

Pinkocto said:


> How cool is that! When did you go? I forgot to put my dates up, I was there 12/6-12/10. What did you think?



We were there the same time and loved it. 12/6 to 12/12
Nancy


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Found you!
> 
> OMG - that room looks amazing!  Simply amazing, although I am a little dismayed over the lack of drawer space.
> 
> And here is why - Denny is very sloppy!  I have to pick up his stuff constantly and put it away.  Now that there aren't any drawers things could get out of control.  I wonder if the lack of drawer space will be a major complaint.  Were there a lot of hangers?  I'm going to have to give this some thought.
> 
> Now I am regretting not booking lake view, but I decide to go with standard view the first time since I only have 50 points.  I am going to stay lake view in 2015.
> 
> Thanks for all the wonderful pictures.  Keep them coming!



Welcome welcome! I know, the lack of storage really wasn't good. In the future I'll book at the 11 months for a studio and will change to a 1BR at 7 months if it's available. 

More to come, work was crazy this week or I would have put up the rest of day 1. Tonight or tomorrow, I want to share this trip


----------



## Pinkocto

Nancy F said:


> We were there the same time and loved it. 12/6 to 12/12
> Nancy



Too cool! A whole week, I'm sure that was amazing!


----------



## Pinkocto

Back up to the room with the fixed MBs shortly after noon. I thought I had asked the groceries to be delivered at 11:00 so was getting agitated.  I checked my email to make sure of the time and saw that I had actually asked for a noon delivery.  Well, we just decided to head out and go adventuring.  She could leave the groceries with bell services.  It was just a small order so I used WeGoShop instead of Garden Grocer, GG requires a $40 order minimum. All we needed was diet mountain dew for me, and milk and bananas for mom, which wasn’t going to be more than $20.  

We first needed to drop off some postcards at the main building and then we planned to go to MK via the boat.  You know I took pictures along the way.  

We did not sit on the beach this trip





Or swim in this pool





Or eat here





We sat near here, but didn’t play in the water





Isn’t it cute!





We couldn’t get over how gorgeous the resort was





You could take this path but we needed to go inside





I didn’t dare sit in this sofa for fear I’d never get up













Not sure what this is but I liked it





We walked up these stairs every time we needed to go to the monorail, the elevators were always packed





Mom went in search of the postbox while I took in the sights





Then back outside to find the boat









I was surprised how many buildings there were for the regular rooms, this resort is big!





Continue down this path to the boat.  We asked a CM if we were heading the right way, and he advised us to take the monorail, the boat would be at least 35 minutes to get to MK.  So back to the main building to catch the monorail and we were in MK within 10 minutes.  





Mom had a problem with her MB.  It said she was using the wrong finger to get in, but it was an easy fix.  A CM was called over and reset the fingerprint attached to mom’s AP.  





Our first stop was here





We had seen a video on the Sorcerer’s of the Magic Kingdom on the MDE and wanted to check it out.  It’s an interactive game throughout MK where you defeat villains. They do a cute tutorial with you and give you cards.  You can collect a set of cards for each person every day, we got quite a few this trip.  

We didn’t start our Sorcerer game just yet, we had lunch to find.  We had agreed on Pecos Bills, our favorite QS at MK.  Mom wanted to take the train over to Frontierland and we ended up doing a full loop around the park before getting off.  









We ordered our usual veggie taco salads.  They give us an empty shell and we fill it up at the fixings bar.  While waiting in line another guest overhead us order veggie items and started chatting.  Apparently there’s a really tasty Greek salad over in HS that he highly recommends, we tucked that tidbit of info away for later.  

The second problem with the MBs reared its ugly head when we went to pay for lunch.  The CM quietly whispered that we were over our limit.  WHAT!  We just checked in and haven’t bought anything, how could we be over our limit!?  Thank goodness I brought my wallet with the APs and CCs just as a back up.  Mainly for the APs, but thankfully the CCs were in there as well or we wouldn’t have had lunch…  

You don’t need a close up but don’t these mushrooms look divine!





They may look the same but mom has onions hiding underneath her lettuce.  I do not like onions…  





You may also notice I had to buy a soda because my groceries had not been delivered on time.  I was not pleased.  Yes yes, I could have had free water like mom did, but I needed my caffeine.  

This guy came to plunder treats from the picnickers


----------



## Pinkocto

He flew down to the ground to plunder and he was TALL!









With our bellies happy we decided what to do next.  Our first FP+ wasn’t for another two hours so we decided to start our Sorcerers game.  We headed to Main Street and were directed from portal to portal.  We saw these under the train station.  





I thought these were so cool









Walking to the next portal.  They have you crisscrossing around, sometimes you have to go back to a portal you’ve already been to for another round with the bad guys.  





When our mission was complete we found ourselves in the glass shop where some Christmas ornaments were being made.  We stopped for a little bit and watched. 

















Almost finished product, the last thing he did was make a loop on the top to hang it from 





Look at those flames!





There was this super cool old time stamp device in his area; I just love things like this.  





I hate that this is blurry; I thought I got a good picture when I took it. 





We wandered through the glass shop for a little while and then headed out; we had a Jingle Cruise to get to!


On the way













We stopped in the shops





They look scared





Loved these









Just saw this movie; this guy was probably my favorite part of it





Then we were off for adventure!









Our FP+ was for 3:40 and it was exactly that when we clocked in. Our captain was pretty good. There were some Christmas jokes but it wasn’t what I was expecting.  I don’t know what I was expecting but it wasn’t it.  We both still enjoyed it though.  Glad we did a FP+ for it, the standby was 55 minutes.


----------



## Pinkocto

Our next FP+ wasnt until 4:45 so we had some time to kill.  Aladdin didnt have too bad a wait so we jumped in line. 













Nice and calm ride but I was spit on by the camel. 

We still had some time so we got a very delicious ice cream to share





Isnt he cute!





I had been obsessively checking the phone all afternoon to see if my groceries had been delivered.  Remember I had requested a noon delivery time.  Finally at 4:00 when we were in line for icecream I sent her an email asking if something had gone wrong.  She called 15 minutes later to let me know the groceries had just been delivered.  I was as polite as I could be but I was really not happy.  Garden Grocer has always delivered my groceries on time or early, this time my order was 4 hours late and no apology given.  I was POd!  I had heard so many great reviews for WGS.  Well my review is less than great.  

We swiped our Magic Bands here at exactly 4:45





Since I had just been to DL in September I very clearly remembered the differences.  I like both.  We headed in the direction of Fantasyland for our next FP+ but got stopped by the parade.  Most of you probably know by now that I dont care for parades, and this one is my very least favorite.  The Move It, Shake It, Celebrate It! Parade, but mom wanted to stop and watch so we did.  





I thought these were the cutest details, especially their little socks









I hope Wendy never sees herself like this, she positively freighted me! 





After the parade passed we started on our way again.  When we got to the Country Bear Jamboree I had a sudden inspiration to stop in for a show.  I asked mom if she was up for it and she was.  I hadnt seen this show for over 6 years and mom over 15.  

These are all in the waiting area





























Inside the theater


























Just in case you wanted to read the signs


----------



## Pinkocto

We were allowed to take pictures of the bears at the end









Why oh why was there blood on the ground?  And why was it a puddle of blood?  Mom and I were HOWLING!  We couldn’t stop laughing, one of those make your stomach hurt laughs, it was great!





We learned from another guest a couple days later that the voice of this bear was doing a parody of one of his own songs.  That is just too funny.  

Onward to our destination





One of my very favorite rides!





It was a walk on with the FP+ and a 45 minute doing standby.  I was loving the MBs!  

Adored the ride as usual, wished we could go again but there’s no way I was waiting in the standby line.  We noticed this weather vane that neither of us had seen before.  This is why I love Disney so much, there are details everywhere, details you don’t need but are there just the same.  









We stopped in at the Tangled bathrooms





They are so cute.  Again, the attention to detail I love.  They painted the ceiling like Rapunzel did in the tower, and had cute props on the shelves, like paint cans or something like that. The door stalls looked like they were wood and old fashioned.  Yes, I thought about whipping out the camera for some photos but there were too many people in there and I felt weird about it.  

Then we were off to a scary ride in the Haunted Mansion.  I sat on the other side of the Doom buggy than I usually do and saw tons of creepy details that I’d never seen before.  That ride is so creepy!





Then we were off to Epcot for our dinner at Les Chefs de France.  We had an 8:10 ADR and started heading that way at 6:20, we didn’t want to rush.  We had cut through the shops on Main Street and at one point we emerged right in time to see the castle lights being turned on.  Talk about a magic moment.  Of course I didn’t lift up the camera for a picture…  

Then to the monorail and on Epcot.  We stopped in here for some refreshments before heading to dinner.  They had changed their offerings, it was fun to try different drinks. 





We meandered in a shop for a little bit, looking at chocolates and Christmas ornaments, and then were here at 7:45.  





There were tons of people waiting, we still had to wait but got in a little earlier than our ADR time which was nice.  

Mom had been looking forward to this meal for months.  Me too, but not as much as mom.  We had eaten here on a previous trip and she says the French onion soup is one of the best she’s ever had, the crème brulee too.  

Mom’s French onion soup





My ordinary salad





Mom had the tomato and goat cheese pizza as her entrée.  It is truly amazing, they drizzle some olive oil and balsamic vinegar on top, and the crust is out of this world delicious.  Next time I’ll get this as my entrée. 





Not that my macaroni was not good, on the contrary, it was amazing as well, but quite heavy. Even so, I managed to finish every single noodle.  I shared some with mom and she gave me a little bit of the pizza.





I skipped dessert but you already know mom had the crème brulee





Our dinner was excellent. The service was fabulous and the food out of this world.  We will be back, mom has dubbed this one of her favorites in all the World.  

We didn’t linger in Epcot even though there were EMHs until 11:00.  We had originally thought we might do Soarin! after dinner but weren’t quite up for it.  I thought there would be a bus to the GF which would be more direct than having to change monorails at the TTC but I was wrong.  We had to backtrack to the monorail. It didn’t take long though and we were back to the GF shortly after 10:00.  

We noticed Peter, Wendy, and the boys in the floor, easy to miss if you’re not paying attention.  





And then back over to the villas.  





We went over to the concierge area to look for my groceries only to find no CMs and a guest literally yelling in the phone that somebody better get over to the villas and check her in.  If they didn’t and she had to go back over to the main building they’d be sorry.  She threatened to turn her car alarm in front of the villas and then did so.  Her poor daughter was sitting next to her looking tired and embarrassed.  This woman was off the deep end.  We decided not to wait around and head up to the room.  We just figured that the CM on duty had gone to the bathroom at the wrong time but when we called about the groceries we were told that nobody is on duty after 10:00 pm.  Really?  What if I needed toilet paper in the middle of the night?  They offered to send bell services over and I just said I’d wait until the morning to get my groceries.  They told me concierge opened again at 7:00 am so I’d call down when I woke up. 

I journaled until I could no longer keep my eyes open and then went to sleep at 11:20.  It had been a glorious first day of vacation.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just checking in. Your photos from the Villas at the Grand Floridian are wonderful. I am hoping that I will get the chance to stay there in the future. Your view was stunning.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Just checking in. Your photos from the Villas at the Grand Floridian are wonderful. I am hoping that I will get the chance to stay there in the future. Your view was stunning.
> 
> Corinna



  Welcome back! I can't wait to hear about your trip  

We were so lucky to have gotten that view, we both couldn't believe it.  That's one of the great things about DVC, there's always another trip.  I hope you get to stay there too, it was gorgeous.


----------



## franandaj

Looks like a great day with your mom!  I love Les Chefs de France and I can't even imagine finishing the Mac and Cheese, but we also order all kinds of extra stuff.  Is the French Onion Soup Vegetarian?  Normally it's made with beef or chicken broth, do they use vegetable?

Nice pictures of all the views and the resort.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Loving your TR.  The food at Les Chef looks great and it looks like you got a lot of rides done.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Looks like a great day with your mom!  I love Les Chefs de France and I can't even imagine finishing the Mac and Cheese, but we also order all kinds of extra stuff.  Is the French Onion Soup Vegetarian?  Normally it's made with beef or chicken broth, do they use vegetable?
> 
> Nice pictures of all the views and the resort.



I forgot to put in that the pedometer said that we walked 9.6 miles that day, I guess I was really hungry. I was surprised I finished it though. 

I thought for sure it had a vegetarian symbol next to it but if it uses a meat broth I couldn't bear to tell her, she loves it so much.


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Loving your TR.  The food at Les Chef looks great and it looks like you got a lot of rides done.



Thank you! Les Chefs is so scrumptious. We had fun with the rides, a lot of pressure was off having the MBs.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I totally missed the update. I love all the extra photos. Dinner looked delicious. I would have loved the Macaroni Cheese. I am glad that you enjoyed The Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom




Pinkocto said:


> Welcome back! I can't wait to hear about your trip
> 
> We were so lucky to have gotten that view, we both couldn't believe it.  That's one of the great things about DVC, there's always another trip.  I hope you get to stay there too, it was gorgeous.



I will probably not get started on the trip report until the new year. I will have a crazy busy schedule at work for the next week or so on top of everything else I need to catch up with.

Corinna


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I thought for sure it had a vegetarian symbol next to it but if it uses a meat broth I couldn't bear to tell her, she loves it so much.



I just checked my pictures from January and looked at the menu.  There was no indication of anything vegetarian other than the entrees. Perhaps they have reprinted the menu since then.  



dolphingirl47 said:


> I will probably not get started on the trip report until the new year. I will have a crazy busy schedule at work for the next week or so on top of everything else I need to catch up with.
> 
> Corinna



Oh good!  Not that my schedule will be any better by then, but I hope that I will have both my TRs wrapped up by then so I'll only be following TRs!


----------



## eandesmom

I am here!  I'll need to go back and get caught up but will try!!!


----------



## MEK

Holy crap - that woman was seriously flipping out!  I'd get out of there too!  

Sorry about the grocery delay and caffeine withdrawal.  The rest of your day sounds pretty perfect.

Holy Mega update!

So - you walk from the villas to the GF to get the monorail?  Is it a short walk?  I guess it must be reasonable.  There is a separate parking lot for the villas, right?

Denny and I had so much fun playing the Socerer's game.  I loved it, although it was a tad embarrassing when I found myself in line with only kids.  Then Denny would pretend he wasn't playing.  

Love your mom's shirt.  Very cute.

The pizza looks really yummy.  I may have to try that.

Great update!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Really enjoyed your update Pam thank you. Sorry about your groceries! Mental note not to use that company! 35 mins to get to MK by boat seems a long wait! Worse than the bus at peak times at Jambo house lol. 10 mins by bus not bad. I thought it was a great shame they did not provide a walk way from VGF to MK like from SSR to DTD. 

Yum to pesco Bill's my fav next to BOG! Love the salad help your self there. Those mushrooms are yummy. Those MB's seem to be very unreliable. I would not have been no savy as you as to have my CC with me so well done! 

That Sorcerers game such fun. It's great it leads you around parts of the park often over looked. Oh my seeing those Christmas decorations being made. I just love blown glass being made like that  what a treat.

Yeah Pirates! Now those Bears completely freak me out lol. 

I must confess to being so impressed by the Tangled bathrooms I did take photos lol. I figured it was worth the looks from others. But rather than committing me to the nearest looney tunes house, when they saw me do it two others got their cameras out.  

Le Chefs looks good! Yum mac n cheese and pizza! One of each pls! I like the generous amount of tomato sauce on the pizza. I know it's the pucker Italian way to literally show the pizza the sauce but as I have mine without fromage s'il vous plait I like my drowning! 

No CM on the desk during those times...mmm ..not sure that's a workable model but a slight disproportionate response from the guest you saw there! In fact I think she may have been in the supermarket this weekend in England barging me out the way to get the last cranberry sauce....man was that woman on fire!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I totally missed the update. I love all the extra photos. Dinner looked delicious. I would have loved the Macaroni Cheese. I am glad that you enjoyed The Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom



That macaroni is one of the best I've ever had, so scrumptious! We went back to play the Sorcerer game two other days, we had a great time with it. I knew I wanted to try it after reading your TRs. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I will probably not get started on the trip report until the new year. I will have a crazy busy schedule at work for the next week or so on top of everything else I need to catch up with.
> 
> Corinna



I'll be there whenever you start it. I hope work goes well, sorry you have to work Christmas.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I just checked my pictures from January and looked at the menu.  There was no indication of anything vegetarian other than the entrees. Perhaps they have reprinted the menu since then.



Uh oh! I'm not going to tell her. I found out one of her favorite dishes at the Cheesecake Factory is made with chicken broth, the sweet corn tamale cakes. I haven't told her about that either.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> I am here!  I'll need to go back and get caught up but will try!!!



Hi Cynthia!  thanks for coming over  I just started, and it's here when you have time, no worries.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Holy crap - that woman was seriously flipping out!  I'd get out of there too!



She was so rude, I felt bad for the CM on the phone. Sounded like an entitled personality, which I always have a hard time with anyway. Very unpleasant to witness. 




MEK said:


> Sorry about the grocery delay and caffeine withdrawal.  The rest of your day sounds pretty perfect.



The rest of the day was perfect, absolutely perfect. And the bad thing is I gave her a very generous tip since it was such a small order, I was not happy. 




MEK said:


> Holy Mega update!
> 
> So - you walk from the villas to the GF to get the monorail?  Is it a short walk?  I guess it must be reasonable.  There is a separate parking lot for the villas, right?



I don't know about the parking lot but the walk to the main building and monorail is less than 5 minutes, very convenient. 



MEK said:


> Denny and I had so much fun playing the Socerer's game.  I loved it, although it was a tad embarrassing when I found myself in line with only kids.  Then Denny would pretend he wasn't playing.



Shame on Denny!  we had a lot of fun with it too, such a great addition to the park. We were mostly in line with other adults which was cute. 



MEK said:


> Love your mom's shirt.  Very cute.



I'll tell her  



MEK said:


> The pizza looks really yummy.  I may have to try that.



Please do, everything about it is fabulous, the flaky pastry crust, the goat cheese, the olive oil and vinegar on top, so good!!!



MEK said:


> Great update!



Thank you


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Really enjoyed your update Pam thank you. Sorry about your groceries! Mental note not to use that company! 35 mins to get to MK by boat seems a long wait! Worse than the bus at peak times at Jambo house lol. 10 mins by bus not bad. I thought it was a great shame they did not provide a walk way from VGF to MK like from SSR to DTD.



We did take the boat later in the trip and it was only a 20 minute trip, but the monorail was super convenient. They have most of a walk way done between MK and the GF but it was never finished. 

I was not pleased about the groceries. I think in the future I'll just but diet coke 2 liters in the gift shops, they also have milk and bananas for mom. I'll use Garden Grocer for the longer trips when I'll need more stuff. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yum to pesco Bill's my fav next to BOG! Love the salad help your self there. Those mushrooms are yummy. Those MB's seem to be very unreliable. I would not have been no savy as you as to have my CC with me so well done!



I'm so glad I had the CC with me! I was so hungry. I'm going to try and get a BOG ADR for May. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That Sorcerers game such fun. It's great it leads you around parts of the park often over looked. Oh my seeing those Christmas decorations being made. I just love blown glass being made like that  what a treat.



We totally happened upon the glass blowing, it was very cool. A very impressive skill to have. 

Agreed on the Sorcerers game, we thoroughly enjoyed that. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yeah Pirates! Now those Bears completely freak me out lol.



The bears are bizarre, no doubt about it! 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I must confess to being so impressed by the Tangled bathrooms I did take photos lol. I figured it was worth the looks from others. But rather than committing me to the nearest looney tunes house, when they saw me do it two others got their cameras out.



They were really cool, I should have taken pictures. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Le Chefs looks good! Yum mac n cheese and pizza! One of each pls! I like the generous amount of tomato sauce on the pizza. I know it's the pucker Italian way to literally show the pizza the sauce but as I have mine without fromage s'il vous plait I like my drowning!



That meal was fabulous, I could definitely go for a repeat. It depends on the sauce for me, and this was scrumptious! 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> No CM on the desk during those times...mmm ..not sure that's a workable model but a slight disproportionate response from the guest you saw there! In fact I think she may have been in the supermarket this weekend in England barging me out the way to get the last cranberry sauce....man was that woman on fire!



Oh my about the person at the supermarket! People can get crazy this time of year. 

I definitely think there should be a CM down there 24/7, it almost felt like we were abandoned after 10:00.


----------



## jedijill

Back from my Christmas trip back home.  Love the pics!  So weird that they aren't staffing the front desk 24x7.  I hope that lady's trip got more magical.

Jill in CO


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I was thinking about that glass blowing you were able to see and how amazing that was. Pam do you know was this a holiday treat or do they let you view this at other times of the year when they are making other ornaments? I just love glass blowing!  I bet you couldn't believe your luck seeing that. It's that kind of thing that makes you just want to just keep going back. I think even if we went every year for the rest of our lives we could never see every detail the imagineers have created for us. But I'm gonna try  well it's rude not too!


----------



## Pinkocto

jedijill said:


> Back from my Christmas trip back home.  Love the pics!  So weird that they aren't staffing the front desk 24x7.  I hope that lady's trip got more magical.
> 
> Jill in CO



Welcome back Jill  how was your trip? I hope fabulous! I hope they change the front desk situation.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I was thinking about that glass blowing you were able to see and how amazing that was. Pam do you know was this a holiday treat or do they let you view this at other times of the year when they are making other ornaments? I just love glass blowing!  I bet you couldn't believe your luck seeing that. It's that kind of thing that makes you just want to just keep going back. I think even if we went every year for the rest of our lives we could never see every detail the imagineers have created for us. But I'm gonna try  well it's rude not too!



It's a year round thing, they're not there all day though. We've passed by demonstrations several times, this time we stopped to enjoy it. They hand make a lot of what's in the store, the Arribas store, so they're always making new inventory. I think you can even ask for a custom piece. 

Me too, I love that there's always something else to see and enjoy


----------



## Candy Orlando

When you stay at OKW or SSR you have to leave your building 24/7 and go to the main building to see CM's for everything. At VGF you only have to do it after 10:00pm.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> It's a year round thing, they're not there all day though. We've passed by demonstrations several times, this time we stopped to enjoy it. They hand make a lot of what's in the store, the Arribas store, so they're always making new inventory. I think you can even ask for a custom piece.  Me too, I love that there's always something else to see and enjoy


 oh that's nice to know! Thanks Pam I am so going to drag Jo there!  how lovely.


----------



## eandesmom

WOW!  I am in love with that balcony and view.  UGH on the groceries, very frustrating and yikes on the screaming woman.  She needed to go to bed!

Gorgeous pictures


----------



## Pinkocto

Candy Orlando said:


> When you stay at OKW or SSR you have to leave your building 24/7 and go to the main building to see CM's for everything. At VGF you only have to do it after 10:00pm.



I guess that's true. It's just that you know clearly where you're supposed to check in at those places. You know you need to go to the main building because that's where the CMs are. At VGF there's 3 concierge desks that look very abandoned if there's nobody there.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> oh that's nice to know! Thanks Pam I am so going to drag Jo there!  how lovely.



It's fascinating to watch them create beautiful things out of a blob. Very cool to watch.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> WOW!  I am in love with that balcony and view.  UGH on the groceries, very frustrating and yikes on the screaming woman.  She needed to go to bed!
> 
> Gorgeous pictures



We were so lucky with the view, couldn't really believe it. I pitied the CM that woman was yelling at, she was beyond rude.


----------



## Nancy F

Pinkocto said:


> We were allowed to take pictures of the bears at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why was there blood on the ground?  And why was it a puddle of blood?  Mom and I were HOWLING!  We couldnt stop laughing, one of those make your stomach hurt laughs, it was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We learned from another guest a couple days later that the voice of this bear was doing a parody of one of his own songs.  That is just too funny.
> 
> Onward to our destination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my very favorite rides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a walk on with the FP+ and a 45 minute doing standby.  I was loving the MBs!
> 
> Adored the ride as usual, wished we could go again but theres no way I was waiting in the standby line.  We noticed this weather vane that neither of us had seen before.  This is why I love Disney so much, there are details everywhere, details you dont need but are there just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stopped in at the Tangled bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute.  Again, the attention to detail I love.  They painted the ceiling like Rapunzel did in the tower, and had cute props on the shelves, like paint cans or something like that. The door stalls looked like they were wood and old fashioned.  Yes, I thought about whipping out the camera for some photos but there were too many people in there and I felt weird about it.
> 
> Then we were off to a scary ride in the Haunted Mansion.  I sat on the other side of the Doom buggy than I usually do and saw tons of creepy details that Id never seen before.  That ride is so creepy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we were off to Epcot for our dinner at Les Chefs de France.  We had an 8:10 ADR and started heading that way at 6:20, we didnt want to rush.  We had cut through the shops on Main Street and at one point we emerged right in time to see the castle lights being turned on.  Talk about a magic moment.  Of course I didnt lift up the camera for a picture
> 
> Then to the monorail and on Epcot.  We stopped in here for some refreshments before heading to dinner.  They had changed their offerings, it was fun to try different drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We meandered in a shop for a little bit, looking at chocolates and Christmas ornaments, and then were here at 7:45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were tons of people waiting, we still had to wait but got in a little earlier than our ADR time which was nice.
> 
> Mom had been looking forward to this meal for months.  Me too, but not as much as mom.  We had eaten here on a previous trip and she says the French onion soup is one of the best shes ever had, the crème brulee too.
> 
> Moms French onion soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ordinary salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom had the tomato and goat cheese pizza as her entrée.  It is truly amazing, they drizzle some olive oil and balsamic vinegar on top, and the crust is out of this world delicious.  Next time Ill get this as my entrée.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that my macaroni was not good, on the contrary, it was amazing as well, but quite heavy. Even so, I managed to finish every single noodle.  I shared some with mom and she gave me a little bit of the pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped dessert but you already know mom had the crème brulee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our dinner was excellent. The service was fabulous and the food out of this world.  We will be back, mom has dubbed this one of her favorites in all the World.
> 
> We didnt linger in Epcot even though there were EMHs until 11:00.  We had originally thought we might do Soarin! after dinner but werent quite up for it.  I thought there would be a bus to the GF which would be more direct than having to change monorails at the TTC but I was wrong.  We had to backtrack to the monorail. It didnt take long though and we were back to the GF shortly after 10:00.
> 
> We noticed Peter, Wendy, and the boys in the floor, easy to miss if youre not paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then back over to the villas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went over to the concierge area to look for my groceries only to find no CMs and a guest literally yelling in the phone that somebody better get over to the villas and check her in.  If they didnt and she had to go back over to the main building theyd be sorry.  She threatened to turn her car alarm in front of the villas and then did so.  Her poor daughter was sitting next to her looking tired and embarrassed.  This woman was off the deep end.  We decided not to wait around and head up to the room.  We just figured that the CM on duty had gone to the bathroom at the wrong time but when we called about the groceries we were told that nobody is on duty after 10:00 pm.  Really?  What if I needed toilet paper in the middle of the night?  They offered to send bell services over and I just said Id wait until the morning to get my groceries.  They told me concierge opened again at 7:00 am so Id call down when I woke up.
> 
> I journaled until I could no longer keep my eyes open and then went to sleep at 11:20.  It had been a glorious first day of vacation.



We ordered our stuff right through Disney and they delivered everything to our room while we were at the park. They even put it away for us. But I think they have a certain time to deliver. Which was fine with us as we got in later that we usually do from Philly and was able to drop our carry-ons in the room and head right out to EPCOT.  Next time we stay at BLT I will order from there. Saves us stopping in the store on the concourse and lugging the bags to our room as we used to do.
Nancy


----------



## rentayenta

Merry Christmas Pam.


----------



## Pinkocto

Nancy F said:


> We ordered our stuff right through Disney and they delivered everything to our room while we were at the park. They even put it away for us. But I think they have a certain time to deliver. Which was fine with us as we got in later that we usually do from Philly and was able to drop our carry-ons in the room and head right out to EPCOT.  Next time we stay at BLT I will order from there. Saves us stopping in the store on the concourse and lugging the bags to our room as we used to do.
> Nancy



The only reason I haven't used the Disney delivery is because they only have Coke products. I have a major diet mountain dew addiction, but I might have to make do with diet coke on short trips.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Merry Christmas Pam.



Merry Christmas Jenny!!!!  how did your day go?


----------



## LSchrow

LOVE the VGF photos!!!
initially, i though you had a 1bdrm - the studio looks HUGE, with an amazing view 

thanks for the wonderful walk-through!


----------



## Pinkocto

LSchrow said:


> LOVE the VGF photos!!!
> initially, i though you had a 1bdrm - the studio looks HUGE, with an amazing view
> 
> thanks for the wonderful walk-through!



It felt huge too, it was a fabulous room. I think the second shower is what made it feel really big. For longer trips I'll get a 1BR, the lack of storage was a problem for me.


----------



## rentayenta

The GF is beautiful. You're really making me want to stay there. 

Dinner looks delicious. I haven't been there but wow, your moms soup looks like ooey gooey goodness. 

Bummer on the continued band issues. I'm glad nothing major got fouled up. 

I love the CBJ. It screams my childhood. Thanks for the walk down memory lane. 

Peter Pan is one of my favorites too. 

I agree that the Jingle Cruise didn't live up to the hype. Our skipper at Disneyland told maybe two Christmas jokes and other than a few red ribbons and the gorilla scene, it didn't feel jingly at all.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> The GF is beautiful. You're really making me want to stay there.



You must! It's so gorgeous!!!!




rentayenta said:


> Dinner looks delicious. I haven't been there but wow, your moms soup looks like ooey gooey goodness.



Another you must, its definitetly become one of our favorites. 



rentayenta said:


> Bummer on the continued band issues. I'm glad nothing major got fouled up.



Once they started working they were fabulous, I really like them. 



rentayenta said:


> I love the CBJ. It screams my childhood. Thanks for the walk down memory lane.



We were laughing SO HARD! That blood song just hit our funny bones! 




rentayenta said:


> Peter Pan is one of my favorites too.



It was just perfect to walk on with the FP+



rentayenta said:


> I agree that the Jingle Cruise didn't live up to the hype. Our skipper at Disneyland told maybe two Christmas jokes and other than a few red ribbons and the gorilla scene, it didn't feel jingly at all.



I couldn't figure why they were hyping it up like they did, I was a bit disapointed.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 2:

I woke up at 7:15 and couldn't go back to sleep, I had a horrible headache. Definitely didn't get enough caffeine yesterday.  So my first order of business was to get my soda.  I almost got dressed and went down to get the groceries but I was feeling lazy so called bell services instead.  When they arrived I learned that there are no bell hops at the villas, the bell hops from the main resort have to come over to the villas so I should have just asked them to bring the groceries over last night.  There was no way to know that though.  My next order of business was to get some ice, and luckily it was only one floor down.  

Oh glorious nectar of the gods!





We both had a bagel and cream cheese.  Mom had the excellent idea to bring bagels, rolls, cream cheese, and butter in the suitcase.  I don't think Ill ever need any meat, but Alison, you've been an inspiration, thank you!  It was so nice to have breakfasts in the room and not feel the need to rush out to find some food. 





Our excellent plans for the day were some that we were both very much looking forward to.  I was going to meet Corinna for the first time in person, have lunch with her, and see the Candlelight Processional featuring Whoopi Goldberg.  Lunch was not until 1:50 so I made some FP+ reservations for the morning.  Soarin at 10:10-11:10, Test Track at 11:10-12:10, and Maelstrom at 12:10-1:10.  

I ended up watching cartoons and some reality shows too long so I changed the FP+ for Soarin to 8-9 pm.  Mom enjoyed reading on the verandah for a few hours. 





I found some cute ducks to watch for a bit, I am very fond of ducks.  

























We managed to drag ourselves out of the room by 11:20 and headed to the monorail to make our way to Epcot. 

We found the roasted chestnuts on the way, they are at the front of the resort.  





We got two,  but saved them for later.  They would have given us each two but I wasn't sure if I would like them.





We stopped by the concierge and asked if they could help us with the MBs regarding the charging situation.  What had happened is when we were checked in yesterday they gave us a $0 limit so whenever we charged something we were over our limit...  Quick fix, and we were set to go.  After that the MBs worked perfectly.  

By some stroke of luck we had an empty car all the way to the Contemporary.  





We managed to miss our Test Track FP+ but got to Maelstrom.  We didn't reschedule Test Track, it will have to wait for another trip.  





Some hidden trolls in the mural at the loading area









This is one of those rides that I just thoroughly enjoy.  Its a little cheesy but I like it.  We didn't stay for the movie, we needed to get to lunch.  

We stopped in Japan to listen to the drummers for a little bit.


----------



## Pinkocto

And then found our way here









The courtyard is quite pretty.  I honestly don't think I knew this restaurant was back here. 



















I don't know what this is but I want it!











Corinna arrived and it was so nice to see her in person.  We headed inside and the restaurant was gorgeous!  





We were treated to some belly dancing.  I tried to get a good photo but she was movin to the groovin!





We chatted the entire meal and it was so nice to spend the afternoon with Corinna.  

Mom didn't quite understand how the CP meal package worked even though I thought I explained it.  So when she told the waiter all she wanted was couscous I reminded her that we had to pay close to $40 regardless of the amount of food she ordered.  So the waiter ended up bringing her tons of vegetarian options.  

We both had a salad





These were absolutely amazing!  Goat cheese and olives with some crispy things.  We both agreed that we would go back just for these. 





He did bring her the requested couscous





And also this fabulous veggie platter





I had salmon with mushrooms and hummus.  Very tasty. 





I almost asked Corinna if I could take a picture of her dish but I didn't want to make her uncomfortable.  

Mom and Corinna had the baklava for dessert which they said they enjoyed





And I had a very strange dessert that was described as being topped with icecream but was more like a rosewater custard type thing.  I was not happy with my choice.  






To be continued with the Candlelight Processional...


----------



## PrincessInOz

Did you know that Duck and Chestnuts go together well?  


Looks like a great day so far.  Nice and relaxing and some FP+ booked in; so there is no need for the early morning dash.  I love that courtyard at Morocco.  It's lovely, isn't it?

Pity about your dessert.  The rest of the food looks great.


----------



## franandaj

Looks like a great day so far.  It's so nice when you can enjoy some time relaxing in the room and not have to rush around.  It's good that they figured out your issue with the charging on the MBs.  I think if they can get them to work with our passes, I might like them too.


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Did you know that Duck and Chestnuts go together well?








PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like a great day so far.  Nice and relaxing and some FP+ booked in; so there is no need for the early morning dash.  I love that courtyard at Morocco.  It's lovely, isn't it?



The more we go to WDW the more our vacation habits change.  The feeling to 'get it all done' is gone and we just enjoy what we can get to.  

The courtyard was so pretty.  I can't remember the last time I went past the shops, it was such a pleasant little oasis.  




PrincessInOz said:


> Pity about your dessert.  The rest of the food looks great.



Everything else was very delicious, we will definitely be back.  The dessert sounded so promising on the menu...


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Looks like a great day so far.  It's so nice when you can enjoy some time relaxing in the room and not have to rush around.  It's good that they figured out your issue with the charging on the MBs.  I think if they can get them to work with our passes, I might like them too.



I'm very glad we've come to the point of not needing to rush around.  It has made WDW much more enjoyable.  

I hope they figure out the MBs with your passes, I left this trip liking them very much.


----------



## rentayenta

Chestnuts? How perfect! 

We love Marrakesh. I don't see many reviews on it either. Morocco is one of our favorite Epcot countries. Their CS is also delicious. 

Cute ducks. 

I am, at this very moment, trying to talk Michael into a holiday trip to WDW, next December over the kids break. I told him I can book SSR in about 3 weeks. He loves his SSR.

Sounds like you enjoyed meeting Corinna. Any pics? You know we all love our meet photos. And meat photos.  Right Alison?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great update Pam how nice to just have brekkie in your room, you and Mom chill out watching shows and reading knowing those FP+ are there for later if you want them! Cute ducks! Nice to have those bagels! We always bring cereal for the first morning then buy the rest. So much nicer to have breakfast in bed watching the weather channel! And Stacie! 

Morocco dining looked great how nice to meet Corinna! Your dessert sounds like some lame attempt at Turkish Delight with the rose water. Believe me Morocco in EPCOT so much nicer than the real Marrakech! I thought I would not come out alive! 

Looking forward to hearing about the Candle light and Whoopie! Never been lucky enough to see that. Yum re chestnuts  I bet they smelt lovely. They do that on the streets of London during winter and the smell is amazing.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Chestnuts? How perfect!



And better yet, FREE chestnuts. I thought it was a nice touch. 




rentayenta said:


> We love Marrakesh. I don't see many reviews on it either. Morocco is one of our favorite Epcot countries. Their CS is also delicious.



Mary Ellen had commented how good the CS was so I took my DB and SiL there last year and they said it was fabulous. 



rentayenta said:


> Cute ducks.



If there's a duck I end up taking a photo... I spared you guys more ducks pictures while waiting in Japan. 



rentayenta said:


> I am, at this very moment, trying to talk Michael into a holiday trip to WDW, next December over the kids break. I told him I can book SSR in about 3 weeks. He loves his SSR.



Did you take him to Starbucks? 

That would be awesome! 



rentayenta said:


> Sounds like you enjoyed meeting Corinna. Any pics? You know we all love our meet photos. And meat photos.  Right Alison?



Would you believe we forgot the picture


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great update Pam how nice to just have brekkie in your room, you and Mom chill out watching shows and reading knowing those FP+ are there for later if you want them! Cute ducks! Nice to have those bagels! We always bring cereal for the first morning then buy the rest. So much nicer to have breakfast in bed watching the weather channel! And Stacie!



I think this will be a new addition to the packing, it was just so nice not to rush out in the mornings. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Morocco dining looked great how nice to meet Corinna! Your dessert sounds like some lame attempt at Turkish Delight with the rose water.



Lunch was overall fabulous but that dessert was not pleasant. I tried to eat it but gave up, not worth the calories. And spending time with Corinna was so nice. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Believe me Morocco in EPCOT so much nicer than the real Marrakech! I thought I would not come out alive!







Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Looking forward to hearing about the Candle light and Whoopie! Never been lucky enough to see that. Yum re chestnuts  I bet they smelt lovely. They do that on the streets of London during winter and the smell is amazing.



I have lots of pictures of the CP and Whoopi. The lunch package is the way to go. I discovered later I don't care for roasted chestnuts but mom loved hers.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

I looove Restaurant Marrakesh--it is right behind Artist Point as my fave!  I had the best lamb of my life there. 

But I give up--who is Corrina? I cannot figure it out!


----------



## dolphingirl47

twinsouvenirs said:


> But I give up--who is Corrina? I cannot figure it out!



That would be me 

Corinna


----------



## twinsouvenirs

ooooh!!!! so it was a DiS'er meet up! 

I was thinking you were a celebrity of some sort i had never heard of.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I would have loved free roasted chestnuts. I love them, but they are best eaten hot.

We actually had very similar Fastpass times just that I had a character meet and great instead of Maelstrom. Until I saw that you changed one and missed the other, I wondered if we were actually in the same place at the same time before we met up.

It was so great to meet you and your mom and spend the afternoon together. I am also glad that this gave me the opportunity to eat at Restaurant Marrakesh again. It would not have made me uncomfortable at all if you had taken a photo of my food. I do it myself if I remember. Graham always teases me that other people say grace before eating and I take photos of the food.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

twinsouvenirs said:


> ooooh!!!! so it was a DiS'er meet up!
> 
> I was thinking you were a celebrity of some sort i had never heard of.



Not yet also I felt like one on occasion this trip. On every Disney day, I was stopped at some point by people who recognized me from my trip reports. I had no idea just how many people seem to follow them.

Corinna


----------



## lisaviolet

Pinkocto said:


> It felt huge too, it was a fabulous room. I think the second shower is what made it feel really big. For longer trips I'll get a 1BR, the lack of storage was a problem for me.



This.

I can't even remember if I said this already.  This age thing is getting REALLY annoying.   

But it seemed so large in your pictures.  I'm very happy to hear that it felt that way too.

Oh now I remember - I think I said it's probably the clean lines as well.  

I need some money.  NOW.  



Pinkocto said:


> Day 2:
> 
> We found the roasted chestnuts on the way, they are at the front of the resort.



 This would have just about killed my travelling mate.  She LOVES them.  The first time she did them in the oven we had our very own fireworks though.   

She didn't realize one had to pierce them first.    Not laughing because that's stupid or anything, not many would have known - just laughing at the explosions going on and trying to stop it.  

Pam, your TR is just exquisite.  Absolutely gorgeous pictures.  Thank you!  I feel the need to go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## MEK

I'm glad you and your mom had a nice lazy morning to chill out and read.  

Your lunch looks seriously yummy.  That restaurant is still on my bucket list.  I think maybe I'll try a lunch walk in when we are there for a few days in March.  I love the look of all those veggies and that goat cheese.  Yum!  So glad you had a nice lunch and a DIS meet.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

dolphingirl47 said:


> Not yet also I felt like one on occasion this trip. On every Disney day, I was stopped at some point by people who recognized me from my trip reports. I had no idea just how many people seem to follow them.  Corinna



Well now you have another fan--I hunted down your PTR and I'm hooked  

Gosh, I love DISers! I can't wait to read the TR... have you started it it?


----------



## dolphingirl47

twinsouvenirs said:


> Well now you have another fan--I hunted down your PTR and I'm hooked
> 
> Gosh, I love DISers! I can't wait to read the TR... have you started it it?



Yes, today. The link is in my signature.

Corinna


----------



## ngchiro

Love it


----------



## BarryS

Thank you very much for posting. The VGF studio looks amazing!


----------



## Pinkocto

twinsouvenirs said:


> I looove Restaurant Marrakesh--it is right behind Artist Point as my fave!  I had the best lamb of my life there.
> 
> But I give up--who is Corrina? I cannot figure it out!



I see she already responded  

We will definitely be back to Marrakesh, it was delicious.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I would have loved free roasted chestnuts. I love them, but they are best eaten hot.



I thought it was such a nice touch. They must spend quite a lot giving them out, they were happily giving everybody two. 




dolphingirl47 said:


> We actually had very similar Fastpass times just that I had a character meet and great instead of Maelstrom. Until I saw that you changed one and missed the other, I wondered if we were actually in the same place at the same time before we met up.



I think we would have been at Soarin at the same time if we hadn't changed it. We just couldn't get ourselves going that morning, it was so nice just relaxing in the room. 




dolphingirl47 said:


> It was so great to meet you and your mom and spend the afternoon together. I am also glad that this gave me the opportunity to eat at Restaurant Marrakesh again.



We had such a nice time chatting and enjoying the CP with you, I'm so glad that worked out  and thank you again for arranging the ADR. 




dolphingirl47 said:


> It would not have made me uncomfortable at all if you had taken a photo of my food. I do it myself if I remember. Graham always teases me that other people say grace before eating and I take photos of the food.
> 
> Corinna




Hopefully we'll be able to get together again and I won't shy away from asking next time


----------



## Pinkocto

lisaviolet said:


> This.
> 
> I can't even remember if I said this already.  This age thing is getting REALLY annoying.
> 
> But it seemed so large in your pictures.  I'm very happy to hear that it felt that way too.
> 
> Oh now I remember - I think I said it's probably the clean lines as well.
> 
> I need some money.  NOW.



I don't know if I'm sad or not that it's only going to be an every 2 - 3 year destination. On one hand I'm  totally enamored with the place, and on the other it will be even more special this way. 

I'm sure the clean lines helped a lot. And the beautiful crown molding opened up the ceiling to make it feel taller. Have I mentioned I loved everything besides the storage  



lisaviolet said:


> This would have just about killed my travelling mate.  She LOVES them.  The first time she did them in the oven we had our very own fireworks though.
> 
> She didn't realize one had to pierce them first.    Not laughing because that's stupid or anything, not many would have known - just laughing at the explosions going on and trying to stop it.



Oh my! I would never know you needed to pierce them. You can't help but laugh at things like that after the fact. 



lisaviolet said:


> Pam, your TR is just exquisite.  Absolutely gorgeous pictures.  Thank you!  I feel the need to go buy a lottery ticket.



Thank you so much


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> I'm glad you and your mom had a nice lazy morning to chill out and read.
> 
> Your lunch looks seriously yummy.  That restaurant is still on my bucket list.  I think maybe I'll try a lunch walk in when we are there for a few days in March.  I love the look of all those veggies and that goat cheese.  Yum!  So glad you had a nice lunch and a DIS meet.




It was a wonderfully lazy morning. Mom fell in love with that balcony. 

Oh yes, please try Marrakesh one of these days, it was so tasty. I'd avoid that weird dessert though. I think I'll jump over to Japan for a snowball next time. That goat cheese appetizer was fabulous!


----------



## Pinkocto

BarryS said:


> Thank you very much for posting. The VGF studio looks amazing!



It was above and beyond our expectations, such a beautiful room.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Hopefully we'll be able to get together again and I won't shy away from asking next time



I most certainly hope that we will get to meet up again.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I most certainly hope that we will get to meet up again.
> 
> Corinna



Excellent!


----------



## Leshaface

Aw man, I was hoping the Jingle Cruise was going to be really cool.  That's too bad it wasn't as good as you were hoping.

Lol I love your mom!  She's so adorable on the flying carpets

Is there a website that you could leave a review for about the delivery service?  Especially since no apology or effort was made to fix the problem, i'd let others know about my experience.

I miss Chefs.  Dinner looks yummy!

Are you saying the woman actually turned her car alarm on??

How cool are those roasted chestnuts!  Did you ever end up trying them?

Haven't made it to Restaurant Marrakesh yet, but would love to one day!


----------



## Ron from Michigan

Count me in. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Aw man, I was hoping the Jingle Cruise was going to be really cool.  That's too bad it wasn't as good as you were hoping.



Our guide made the most out of it but it just wasn't what I was expecting. I don't really know what I was expecting but it wasn't it 




Leshaface said:


> Lol I love your mom!  She's so adorable on the flying carpets



She's too funny. As we're walking to the exit she says with enthusiasm 'I just love that ride!' That's what Disney is all about  




Leshaface said:


> Is there a website that you could leave a review for about the delivery service?  Especially since no apology or effort was made to fix the problem, i'd let others know about my experience.



I didn't even think about it. The whole situation was so frustrating. I know it was just groceries, and in the grand scheme of things is not life shattering, but I wanted my diet dew! 



Leshaface said:


> I miss Chefs.  Dinner looks yummy!



It was scrumptious! I need to ask her if she wants to go back next trip come to think of it. 



Leshaface said:


> Are you saying the woman actually turned her car alarm on??



 I couldn't believe she actually did that, it was so childish.



Leshaface said:


> How cool are those roasted chestnuts!  Did you ever end up trying them?



I did and sadly didn't care for them. I still love that they give them out. 




Leshaface said:


> Haven't made it to Restaurant Marrakesh yet, but would love to one day!



Oh yes, you must. We'll definitely be back for that goat cheese appetizer!


----------



## Pinkocto

Ron from Michigan said:


> Count me in. Looking forward to the next chapter.



Welcome  an update will definitely be posted this weekend.


----------



## hstrickland

Hi there, Pam!!! 

I've been MIA for quite some time but knew I had to find one of your TRs to keep me occupied until June  Can't wait to read about the villas!!!! We actually just got back last Sunday from a very short 3 night trip to the MK....very last minute. Super crowded but we had a ball!! When we went over to the GF, I immediately thought of you (I remembered you were planning a GF stay) Now that I'm done with grad school, I can be a "_normal_" person again and keep up with the Dis!!

Now back to reading your report

Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Hi there, Pam!!!
> 
> I've been MIA for quite some time but knew I had to find one of your TRs to keep me occupied until June  Can't wait to read about the villas!!!! We actually just got back last Sunday from a very short 3 night trip to the MK....very last minute. Super crowded but we had a ball!! When we went over to the GF, I immediately thought of you (I remembered you were planning a GF stay) Now that I'm done with grad school, I can be a "_normal_" person again and keep up with the Dis!!
> 
> Now back to reading your report
> 
> Heather



Heather!!! So glad to see you again  Congrats on grad school, that's a huge accomplishment!!! 

Where did you stay? How are the kids? How's DH?


----------



## hstrickland

Pinkocto said:


> Heather!!! So glad to see you again  Congrats on grad school, that's a huge accomplishment!!!



Thanks!! Never again, though....we're done with schooling!



Pinkocto said:


> Where did you stay? How are the kids? How's DH?



We're all good. Running around like crazy people most of the time but that's life  Well....our last minute trip didn't give us many options. Originally we were booked at AoA. When we tried to add another room (my parents and my sister's family went, too)  no availability. Because we were only going to be there a few nights, we decided to go the Value route  We ended up at ASMu. It was super clean, grounds were very nice, and definitely a great place to stay if you don't plan on being at the resort for any length of time. The first thing the kids asked...."where are the balconies???"  My reply..."non-existent".... We did the HDDR the day we arrived and ventured around FW campgrounds (love that place!!) Went to MK the next day - got there when it opened at 7am and stayed until midnight...no lie. We had a ball despite the huge crowds!!! Next day we went to the MK resorts to eat and look at the Christmas decorations.

Anyway....that's the lowdown on our mini trip. Totally thinking about doing it again next year....with a bit more planning though. Two weeks prior just isn't enough!!



Ok....so now to your TR. I've read ALL! And oh my gosh!!!! The villas are absolutely beautiful!!! I can't get over the studio (if that's what you want to call it ) Two showers and sleeps 5!!!! It's already added to my list. My kids would totally love that Murphy bed for sure. And I'm with your mom....love a good view. My husband is like you - he says it doesn't matter. I could spend hours on that very large balcony. Glad it exceeded your expectations! That's always a plus for the trip.


The crowds look fairly low thus far in your TR. My parents went last December during the week and there was no one!! Empty parks. 


We've also wanted to try Marrakesh but just never seem to book it. And of course, we didn't book it for our June trip either  


Ok...the crazy lady with the car alarm cracks me up!!!  Did she really set off the alarm??!!! How ridiculous is that?! There are better ways to get things done. Ya never know what you're going to encounter at Disney! Always an adventure.


Hope y'all are staying warm up MD!!! Looking forward to more!!!
Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

After our fabulous lunch at Restaurant Marrakesh we headed to Japan.  We stopped in the store for a few minutes, and then went to stand in line for the CP.  I think we got in line about 4:00 and they let us in at 4:35, not bad at all, and that gave us some more time to chat.  

We got some perfect seats with no one in front of us





We didnt wait long until the action started.  The orchestra played a medley of songs before the choir came out. 

















My only proof that we actually were with Corinna





With everyone situated it looked gorgeous

















Whoopi!!! She was absolutely fabulous, it seemed that she really enjoyed being there.  


























This guy was doing sign language and seemed very passionate about his job.





Our conductor





Sorry, a few more Whoopi pictures.  

















It was a truly beautiful event all around, the music was absolutely amazing and Whoopi was a wonderful narrator. I was moved to tears several times.  We will definitely do the CP dining package again.


----------



## Pinkocto

We waited until the theater had mostly filed out before we left.  I hate fighting crowds.  We walked with Corinna until Innoventions and then parted ways.  It was so nice to spend the afternoon with her, definitely one of the highlights of our trip.  

We had a FP+ for Soarin between 8-9 pm but it was only 6:15 when we said goodbye to Corinna and we really didnt feel like waiting around for two hours.  So I checked to see if we could change the FP time.  There was indeed an earlier time slot for 7:35-8:35 so I changed it to then.  Not that much earlier but any little was good for us.  While I was playing around with MDE mom was looking at the weather.  

For Orlando





Back at home. They had actually gotten some snow that morning.  We were very glad to be in FL!





We had about an hour before our window opened so I suggested we go over to the aquariums and enjoy the animals.  Mom was totally up for that idea so we headed that way.  Nemo was a walk on so we did that first.  Some things in the ride werent working which was odd but still a cute ride.  

We stopped and watched this dolphin for a little bit.  I tried for some good pictures but really didnt succeed.  This is the only one that semi turned out.  





Then we headed over to watch the manatees for a few minutes. Again, not the best pictures, sorry.  













Good bye beautiful creatures!





Then we went to the little tanks to check out the animals there.  They had all the lights dimmed in that area, like it was time for sleeping.  





I think this guy is too cool









We watched a hermit crab make its way around the tank and then headed out.  We both really enjoy watching animals so that was a nice little side trip.  Then off to the Land where we found this great display.  


















We still had about 20 minutes to wait until our window opened so Mom called her DBF and I found a table to do some journaling.  We swiped our MBs right at 7:35 and only waited about 10 minutes inside for a ride, the standby line was 70 minutes.  We were really loving FP+ by this time in the trip.  

After our fabulous trip to CA we headed out of the park and back home.  We were old pros with the monorail by now and luckily with the early hour had no problem getting seats.  It seemed like we were back to the GF in no time.  

They had gorgeous flower displays all around the lobby





I thought this orchid looked like an alien.  





Lobby





Our usual walk to the side door to go to the villas





The grounds were so peaceful at night





In the VGF lobby





And look what we were able to see from our balcony!

















It made its way around the lagoon and I think repeated the show in front of each resort.  It was a cute show.  In about half an hour the fireworks started.  No pictures, Im absolutely terrible at fireworks pictures, but it was so cool to have a perfect view of the fireworks from our room.  Mom loves fireworks, and I mean LOVES fireworks, so she was in heaven.  

We had a light dinner of bagels and rolls while watching Modern Family on the television.  It was another perfect day!


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Thanks!! Never again, though....we're done with schooling!



I can't imagine!  I need to go back myself but I am not a fan of school...




hstrickland said:


> We're all good. Running around like crazy people most of the time but that's life  Well....our last minute trip didn't give us many options. Originally we were booked at AoA. When we tried to add another room (my parents and my sister's family went, too)  no availability. Because we were only going to be there a few nights, we decided to go the Value route  We ended up at ASMu. It was super clean, grounds were very nice, and definitely a great place to stay if you don't plan on being at the resort for any length of time. The first thing the kids asked...."where are the balconies???"  My reply..."non-existent".... We did the HDDR the day we arrived and ventured around FW campgrounds (love that place!!) Went to MK the next day - got there when it opened at 7am and stayed until midnight...no lie. We had a ball despite the huge crowds!!! Next day we went to the MK resorts to eat and look at the Christmas decorations.
> 
> Anyway....that's the lowdown on our mini trip. Totally thinking about doing it again next year....with a bit more planning though. Two weeks prior just isn't enough!!



Sounds like a fabulous whirlwind of a trip!  We've stayed at ASMu before and enjoyed it as well.  Nothing fancy but super clean and great theming.  Too cute about the kids and the balcony.  Wow, I can't imagine being at the parks for that long of a day!  Glad you had a great time   There's nothing like Disney and the holidays, I love it!  



hstrickland said:


> Ok....so now to your TR. I've read ALL! And oh my gosh!!!! The villas are absolutely beautiful!!! I can't get over the studio (if that's what you want to call it ) Two showers and sleeps 5!!!! It's already added to my list. My kids would totally love that Murphy bed for sure. And I'm with your mom....love a good view. My husband is like you - he says it doesn't matter. I could spend hours on that very large balcony. Glad it exceeded your expectations! That's always a plus for the trip.



That room was absolutely gorgeous.  I'm a little sad we won't be back for a while but that will make it even more special.  Mom loved that balcony.  I think she read her book and enjoyed the sun every morning, and of course her coffee.



hstrickland said:


> The crowds look fairly low thus far in your TR. My parents went last December during the week and there was no one!! Empty parks.



This is the third year we've gone early December and the crowds are pretty low.  This year it seemed a little more than usual, until we got to Monday and nobody was there at all...  We decided next time we'll take a week and not go in the parks during the weekend.  



hstrickland said:


> We've also wanted to try Marrakesh but just never seem to book it. And of course, we didn't book it for our June trip either



Definitely worth a try, it was super delicious.  That's another thing I love about WDW, there's always another thing to try.  



hstrickland said:


> Ok...the crazy lady with the car alarm cracks me up!!!  Did she really set off the alarm??!!! How ridiculous is that?! There are better ways to get things done. Ya never know what you're going to encounter at Disney! Always an adventure.



I really think she had some screws loose.  I couldn't believe she set off the alarm.  I'm sure the CM on the phone kept getting less and less inclined to help her the ruder she got.  



hstrickland said:


> Hope y'all are staying warm up MD!!! Looking forward to more!!!
> Heather



It is so cold!!!!


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a great day! I love staying on a monorail resort, transportation is so easy! You're getting me really excited about staying there!


----------



## MEK

crap.  I should have gotten a lake view studio.  darn!  I wanted something to look forward to, but that just looks so darn close!  Oh well, I am already plotting a Christmas 2015 return to the world and it will be lake view! 

I love the CP.  I only did the dinner package once and it was wonderful because you know I LOVE that type of music and the story is so moving.  I am so glad Disney has thrown political correctness to the curb and continues to do this wonderful production.  I would love, love, LOVE to sing in one of those choirs.  My friend's niece is a CM and she sang in one of the choirs this year.  How fun.

I've heard that Whoppi is a great narrator.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great update. Looks like you and Corinna had a fabulous time at the CP,  I would love to see it someday.

That view from the Villa is fantastic.  Would have been fabulous to see the fireworks from there.


----------



## dolphingirl47

It was quite funny to read this tonight. I am pre-typing my trip reports and I am working on that day at the moment. I am about half way writing about the Candlelight Processional. It really was magical and made all the more special because I was able to share it with you and your mom.

I am glad that you managed to move the Fastpass+ reservation for Soarin forward. Is that Gingerbread display in The Land not adorable? I can't recall seeing this last year. The Seas with Nemo and Friends was one place I never made it to this year. I love all the photos from the hotel and the Water Pageant is lovely.

Corinna


----------



## GiantsNiners11

Great photos!! Thanks for posting your TR! Makes me want to go now!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh re CP dining package that sounds the biz! Added that to my ever growing list of things to do! What great seats you had and fab view  

The stage looks amazing. Did Whoopie ( love that woman ) sing or just talk? Great photos. I had no idea what to expect with the CP I don't know why I didn't realise it was a sit down event how great! I thought it was like a parade. This is miles better! 

Oh Jo and I just adore Soarin we do this several times when we are there. Love the golf ball! Good you managed to move your times if your FP+  did you get offered additional FP+ when you had used all yours? Some people said they did. 

I think it's odd you can't book just one FP+ so if you only want one you end up booking two dummy FP+ and what a waste for some other folks! 

Love the animal shots. I love dolphins! I have a Dolphin tattoo  and the little mermaid on my shoulder  

I had never seen a Manatees before coming to Florida. What lovely creatures! Me and my Mum did a double take when we first saw them. Never seen anything like them before!

Wow re light pageant from your room! What a resort! Love the horse in reception  

How nice bagels and modern family. Perfect end to a perfect day. Thanks for sharing your day!


----------



## rentayenta

Your view is so cool and I love Whoopi too. What a wonderful day. So cute how the singers are shaped like a Christmas Tree. 


Could you not have rode Soarin' if there wasn't another FP time?


----------



## Leshaface

I would really love to do CP someday!  Is it about an hour long?  

Sounds like you guys had a very nice evening!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Sounds like a great day! I love staying on a monorail resort, transportation is so easy! You're getting me really excited about staying there!



I know this is probably sacrilegious to say, but I really wasn't a fan of the monorail before this trip.  Now I'm a big fan, it was super convenient to get to MK and Epcot.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> crap.  I should have gotten a lake view studio.  darn!  I wanted something to look forward to, but that just looks so darn close!  Oh well, I am already plotting a Christmas 2015 return to the world and it will be lake view!



Lake view was absolutely worth the points, totally gorgeous.  I don't see us ever doing a standard view now.  Excellent on the 2015 plans!  I'm trying to figure out if I can go Christmas 2014 but I'm not sure it will work.  




MEK said:


> I love the CP.  I only did the dinner package once and it was wonderful because you know I LOVE that type of music and the story is so moving.  I am so glad Disney has thrown political correctness to the curb and continues to do this wonderful production.  I would love, love, LOVE to sing in one of those choirs.  My friend's niece is a CM and she sang in one of the choirs this year.  How fun.
> 
> I've heard that Whoppi is a great narrator.



I love that Disney does the CP too, I'm honestly surprised they do, but love it.  They get such a positive response from the guests which is wonderful.  I agree, singing in that choir would be great fun! I had to bite my tongue not to sing in the stands


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> What a great update. Looks like you and Corinna had a fabulous time at the CP,  I would love to see it someday.
> 
> That view from the Villa is fantastic.  Would have been fabulous to see the fireworks from there.



The view from the villa was just amazing. Mom couldn't believe she could lounge in bed and watch the fireworks at the same time.  She was on cloud 9!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> It was quite funny to read this tonight. I am pre-typing my trip reports and I am working on that day at the moment. I am about half way writing about the Candlelight Processional. It really was magical and made all the more special because I was able to share it with you and your mom.








dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that you managed to move the Fastpass+ reservation for Soarin forward. Is that Gingerbread display in The Land not adorable? I can't recall seeing this last year. The Seas with Nemo and Friends was one place I never made it to this year. I love all the photos from the hotel and the Water Pageant is lovely.
> 
> Corinna



I can't recall seeing that gingerbread display last year either.  It was just too cute!  

The water pageant was a total treat.  I didn't think we'd be able to see it and it was  even better watching from the comfort of our balcony.


----------



## Pinkocto

GiantsNiners11 said:


> Great photos!! Thanks for posting your TR! Makes me want to go now!!



Thank you   I want to go back now too!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh re CP dining package that sounds the biz! Added that to my ever growing list of things to do! What great seats you had and fab view  !



We'll definitely do the dining package again.  Last year I really really really wanted to see Neil Patrick Harris but sadly couldn't get a package.  We still listened from the back and I caught a glimpse of him between people.  With the package there's no stress, you're going to get a seat.  You still have to wait in line but that wasn't a problem at all.  




Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The stage looks amazing. Did Whoopie ( love that woman ) sing or just talk? Great photos. I had no idea what to expect with the CP I don't know why I didn't realise it was a sit down event how great! I thought it was like a parade. This is miles better! !



Whoopie only talked, no sining.  The narrators tell the story of the birth of Jesus.  Inbetween narrating the choir sings a song that coincides with what point it is in the story.  Its really a beautiful production.  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh Jo and I just adore Soarin we do this several times when we are there. Love the golf ball! Good you managed to move your times if your FP+  did you get offered additional FP+ when you had used all yours? Some people said they did. !



Additional FP+!?  No! I'm jealous.  




Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I think it's odd you can't book just one FP+ so if you only want one you end up booking two dummy FP+ and what a waste for some other folks! !



I hope they're still in the testing phase and will fine tune these things later.  I don't like that you can't choose the same ride twice.  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Love the animal shots. I love dolphins! I have a Dolphin tattoo  and the little mermaid on my shoulder
> 
> I had never seen a Manatees before coming to Florida. What lovely creatures! Me and my Mum did a double take when we first saw them. Never seen anything like them before!!



I think they're just gorgeous!  I love animals of all kinds, but especially love sea creatures.  I would love to swim with a manatee sometime, I think that would be too cool.  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Wow re light pageant from your room! What a resort! Love the horse in reception



It was lovely to be able to watch the water pageant and fireworks from the room.  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How nice bagels and modern family. Perfect end to a perfect day. Thanks for sharing your day!



It really was a perfect day.  It was a pretty perfect trip now that I think about it.  Can't wait to share about the next day.  Probably will have to wait until the weekend though.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Your view is so cool and I love Whoopi too. What a wonderful day. So cute how the singers are shaped like a Christmas Tree.



I am totally star struck, I couldn't believe Whoopi Goldberg was in the same area as I was!  



rentayenta said:


> Could you not have rode Soarin' if there wasn't another FP time?



We could have waited until the 8-9 window, we were just getting tired.  Soarin is by far mom's favorite ride, so we would have stayed if I couldn't change the time slot.  I was really surprised there was something available to change it to.  I'm totally in love with FP+, it worked perfectly for us.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I would really love to do CP someday!  Is it about an hour long?



Probably between 30-45 minutes.  It is a beautiful program, very worth watching.   



Leshaface said:


> Sounds like you guys had a very nice evening!



It was


----------



## hstrickland

I'm totally with your mom! I could certainly sit on the balcony and drink coffee...without a doubt! 

We're still drooling over those rooms. Just showed DH the pics! Love it love it love it!!! Too bad you won't be back sooner than you'd like, BUT at least you know you'll return


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Gasp a swim with manatees! How amazing would that be! I did a dolphin swim at Discovery Cove which was wonderful but 'Dolly' our dolphin did not cure my autoimmune disease...

I could try a manatee.....

The dinner CP package is a must then. I didn't know they had one. I am learning so much from your TR! I am so grateful to folks that take the time and care to write TR. I get some much info and pleasure from reading them. Yours is wonderful! We are planning a 'near to Christmas' visit so I am noting all this down! 

Thank you!


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 3:

It was another relaxing morning.  We woke up around 8:00 and relaxed in the room for a few hours.  I watched some shows on Bio, and mom read on the balcony.  Our plan was to go to Blizzard Beach for the afternoon and then to Hollywood Studios in the evening.  

We headed out around 11:00 and made our way to the bus stop for the first time this trip.  We had a nice chat with some people who had just gotten off the Dream that morning.  Although they had a nice trip they didn’t think they’d be back on DCL.  They prefer the adult only offerings on other ships more, but they didn’t take part in the spa, adult pool area, or the adult only restaurants…  I really hope they try another DCL, there are so many offerings they didn’t take advantage of.  

At Blizzard Beach there weren’t many people, but there were more than I expected.  









We perused the shop before getting settled














Then we went to find a locker.  We were heading right to HS after BB so brought our phones and extra clothes.  I’m sure nobody would steal our stuff but I didn’t want to take that chance.  










We enjoyed a lap around the lazy river and then went in search of some sun.  The only unfortunate thing about the lazy river at BB is that it’s covered by lots of trees.  We needed some sun.  We passed a funnel cake stand and unfortunately didn’t stop, mom wanted some sun.  Well we got further and further away from food in the sun search…  I should have stopped because I was hungry and she wasn’t, so when we found some sun I went in search of some food.  

Not the healthiest of snacks but it was tasty.  And yes, she ate half even though she claimed she wasn't hungry... I knew she would  





After our delicious snacks we enjoyed another lap around the lazy river.  We couldn’t find a tube for a while so ended up walking, which did not have the same relaxing effects but we eventually found tubes.  After that we sat in the sun for a while.  We chatted off and on and then mom read her book and I tried to nap.  I wasn’t successful but still was able to relax.  When we had enough of the sun we headed off to HS around 4:30.  

We had overheard at BB that we could get a locker for free at any of the other parks the rest of the day if we showed our receipt. That worked out perfectly since we had a few extra things from BB. So we first got a locker and then headed to our first FP+ at ToT. We noticed on the way that the last showing of Beauty and the Beast was at 5:30.  Mom had wanted to catch that if we could so we would head to that after our ToT ride.  

Stand by said 30 minutes but we hadn’t seen the line snake around that long for a while.  





It was pretty much a walk on, and all too soon we were in our service elevator





And had a fabulous ride, at least 4 or 5 big drops! Love it love it love it!!!  

We headed right here and even though it was quite full we found some great seats in the bleachers. 





It was cute show but I usually find it too long and this time was no exception.  It’s only 25 minutes but it’s not my favorite.  And a horrible child in front of us kept standing up the whole show.  She was too far away to say anything to unfortunately.


----------



## Pinkocto

After the show we had a 6-7 FP+ for RnRC but we were both hungry so decided to skip it.  We remembered the suggestion of the man we met at Pecos Bills that there is a great Greek salad somewhere in HS so I got on the phone to find which restaurant it was.  It was called Studio Catering back by the Backlot Tour.  We had always skipped it because I thought it only had burgers and chicken fingers, big mistake.  So we headed that way.  

We did detour into Sweet Spells to get mom a Pecan Caramel Roll.  She looks forward to these every time we go to WDW. 





I got a sugar cookie





Saw these in line, arent they great!





We ate our goodies as an appetizer and headed up to find dinner.  

Moms Greek Salad, she said it was fabulous, there were tons of ingredients under the lettuce, she hadnt tossed it yet. Romaine, tomatoes, cucumbers, kalamata olives, red onions, feta cheese, and greek dressing.  





And my sandwich, this was so good.  It had zucchini, mushrooms, tomatoes, watercress, provolone, and peppers which I took off, on a basil asiago bread.  





We will definitely be returning to Studio Catering for these delicious items.  We took our time over dinner and then headed over to the Osborne Lights.  

















After thoroughly enjoying the lights we headed off to our last FP+ of the evening, Toy Story Midway Mania, stand by was 90 minutes.  We didnt have a walk on but we didnt wait more than 15 minutes to ride. 










And in a rare turn of events, I won!  Mom usually always wins so this was a battle to the death!  





Then we headed off to Muppet Vision which was sadly under repairs





We headed around back to the store, Mom was in need of a new mini Kermit.  

This was the first time I had noticed these cute details





Looks like Rizzo had a hard time staying in the lines





After making some purchases in the Muppet Store we headed here





It took a little bit to get inside, EMHs had just started and they had to check everybodys MB to see if they were allowed to go in.  

Because of EMHs there was hardly anybody in there.  Look at all those empty seats!





I dont handle this ride well, and this time was no exception.  Even so, mom had a wonderful time and thats what matters.  After Star Tours we slowly made our way out of the park.  We remembered our stuff in the locker and made our way to the GF.  

Look at these awesome old vehicles in front of the GF!









It was about 9:30 when we got home, mom stopped to watch the fireworks on the beach and I went in to rent some movies from concierge.  She came and found me and helped me choose the Haunted Mansion and Prince of Persia, both she had not seen before.  We made it up to the room and caught the end of the fireworks, I think it must have been a MVMCP because they looked different than the ones the night before.  

We watched part of the Haunted Mansion before falling asleep around 11:45, it had been another marvelous day.


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> I'm totally with your mom! I could certainly sit on the balcony and drink coffee...without a doubt!
> 
> We're still drooling over those rooms. Just showed DH the pics! Love it love it love it!!! Too bad you won't be back sooner than you'd like, BUT at least you know you'll return



She thoroughly enjoyed the balcony that's for sure!


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Gasp a swim with manatees! How amazing would that be! I did a dolphin swim at Discovery Cove which was wonderful but 'Dolly' our dolphin did not cure my autoimmune disease...
> 
> I could try a manatee.....
> 
> The dinner CP package is a must then. I didn't know they had one. I am learning so much from your TR! I am so grateful to folks that take the time and care to write TR. I get some much info and pleasure from reading them. Yours is wonderful! We are planning a 'near to Christmas' visit so I am noting all this down!
> 
> Thank you!



I know, I think swimming with a manatee would be so cool!  

Glad I'm of any help.  I've learned so much here on the Dis I had no clue about before.  Feel free  to ask about anything, I might not know the answer but somebody on here might know.


----------



## MEK

What a great day!

Denny and I spent the morning at BB in October and we loved it.  We had the park to ourselves.  We loved the various raft rides although that climbing is a bit much.  Nevertheless, it was a great way to grab some R&R.

Are you the one who told me about the greek salad? It definitely sounds yummy.  I have to remember that since the QS pickings at HS are usually not the greatest.

Love, love, love the Osbourne lights.  Sounds like watching fireworks from the beach is the perfect way to end the evening.


----------



## dolphingirl47

This sounded like a fantastic day. I am glad that you discovered a new counter service restaurant and that you both enjoyed the food. I love the photos of the lights.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> What a great day!



It was! Great mixture of relaxing and fun. 




MEK said:


> Denny and I spent the morning at BB in October and we loved it.  We had the park to ourselves.  We loved the various raft rides although that climbing is a bit much.  Nevertheless, it was a great way to grab some R&R.



You can take the 'ski lift' up to the big raft ride. I agree though, the stairs can be a killer. Most of the tube rides you have to hike what feels forever! 



MEK said:


> Are you the one who told me about the greek salad? It definitely sounds yummy.  I have to remember that since the QS pickings at HS are usually not the greatest.



That was me   mom said it was very delicious and very fresh. This will probably be our go to place at HS, they just don't have many veggie options. 




MEK said:


> Love, love, love the Osbourne lights.  Sounds like watching fireworks from the beach is the perfect way to end the evening.



The fireworks from the beach were so cool. I was still not feeling well from Star Tours or I would have pulled up a lounger and watched them with mom.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> This sounded like a fantastic day. I am glad that you discovered a new counter service restaurant and that you both enjoyed the food. I love the photos of the lights.
> 
> Corinna



It was a great day, relaxing and great rides. 

It was nice to find a new restaurant. We never would have even considered it if we hadn't met the guy in line who recommended the Greek salad.


----------



## rentayenta

Fun update! 

Did you like BB? I always go in search of a full sun chair immediately. It's amazing to me, even in Florida, how much cooler it feels in the shade. 

We like BB but I enjoy TL much more. The bright white of BB hurts my head after a while.

The lights look amazing.  I am a suck for Christmas Lights.

Star Tours and I don't agree either. On our last trip, Michael was chosen to be the rebel spy. I am bummed I didn't get a pic but it was hilarious.

We'll have to give Studio catering a try. Your food looks good and I am usually at a loss for good CS in DHS.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sounds like a full day and fun at BB.

Love the HS Christmas lights.  If I had a choice, the next time I get to WDW will be at Christmas.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Fun update!



Thanks  not many photos but a lot I took that day turned out blurry. 




rentayenta said:


> Did you like BB? I always go in search of a full sun chair immediately. It's amazing to me, even in Florida, how much cooler it feels in the shade.
> 
> We like BB but I enjoy TL much more. The bright white of BB hurts my head after a while.



BB is ok, but I prefer TL much more. Unfortunately in the winter they close one and refurb the other. 



rentayenta said:


> The lights look amazing.  I am a suck for Christmas Lights.



Love those lights! They play Christmas music and the lights dance to the rhythm, it's beautiful. 



rentayenta said:


> Star Tours and I don't agree either. On our last trip, Michael was chosen to be the rebel spy. I am bummed I didn't get a pic but it was hilarious.



Cool M was picked! You'd have to be ready with the camera, that photo goes away quickly. I want to like it but I start feeling sick almost immediately. I told mom she'll have to go alone next time. 



rentayenta said:


> We'll have to give Studio catering a try. Your food looks good and I am usually at a loss for good CS in DHS.



This will probably be our go to CS at DH, it was delicious!


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like a full day and fun at BB.
> 
> Love the HS Christmas lights.  If I had a choice, the next time I get to WDW will be at Christmas.  Thanks for sharing.



Have you been to any of the parks at Christmas? They really make it extra magical, very worth a trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Pinkocto said:


> Have you been to any of the parks at Christmas? They really make it extra magical, very worth a trip.



Disneyland, two or three times, quite a while ago.  The last time would have been in 2008.


----------



## hstrickland

The crowds look really low! Nice!! Don't ya just love DHS??!! Love it love it! I don't do well either on Star tours. Have never done it, and not sure I will  And when I saw that you went to BB, I immediately thought of those little donuts I love. What I would do to have some right now!!! All these TRs are killin' me  June will never get here!!!


Looking forward to more pictures!!!! 
Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Disneyland, two or three times, quite a while ago.  The last time would have been in 2008.



I would like to see DL during the holidays, to see what the differences are.


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> The crowds look really low! Nice!! Don't ya just love DHS??!! Love it love it! I don't do well either on Star tours. Have never done it, and not sure I will  And when I saw that you went to BB, I immediately thought of those little donuts I love. What I would do to have some right now!!! All these TRs are killin' me  June will never get here!!!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures!!!!
> Heather



It was so funny, mom saw the donut cart and said, 'too bad you didn't like those donuts, you heard such good things about them' my response was 'it was you who didn't like them, I thought they were delicious!' She completely transferred her feelings to me 

I love DHS!!! 

Hopefully June will get here before you know it


----------



## hstrickland

Pinkocto said:


> It was so funny, mom saw the donut cart and said, 'too bad you didn't like those donuts, you heard such good things about them' my response was 'it was you who didn't like them, I thought they were delicious!' *She completely transferred her feelings to me*
> 
> I love DHS!!!
> 
> Hopefully June will get here before you know it



 Way funny!!! She's to blame!


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a really fun day.  We could never go from a water park to a park though, even if Fran napped at the water park, she would need to go back to the room and nap before going to a park!  

I really want to go at Christmastime and see the Osbourne lights.  I heard a rumor that they might discontinue them and that would be a shame.  I haven't seen them yet!


----------



## disney ny

I am so enjoying your trip report.  Trying to remember all of the things I want to comment on. I love that you travel with your mom.  Aren't moms the best?  I love to do Disney with my older sister and Mom.  Of course now we have four kids too.  They are fun though but husbands can stay home. The pictures of the water pageant from your balcony brought tears to my eyes.  I just love the lake and the Contemporary in the distance and all of the lights........if I could close my eyes and be somewhere that would be it.  I loved your pictures of the VGF.  We bought a small add-on there and I was kind of not sure but I think I will love it.  If nothing else the location alone is worth it for me.  So I am planning our summer trip and if things don't work out perfectly I may be cramming all 7 of us into a studio at VGF.  Yes, I know the limit if 5 + an infant but we are 5 and 2 infants so I am thinking we can make it work.  My sister is used to sleeping with both her kids, Mom and I can share a bed and then DS in the murphy and DD in the pack and play.  Ideal no.  Can we do it? Yes for 2 nights we can make it work until we move into a 2 BR and spread out.  Anyway, love your report!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> Sounds like a really fun day.  We could never go from a water park to a park though, even if Fran napped at the water park, she would need to go back to the room and nap before going to a park!    I really want to go at Christmastime and see the Osbourne lights.  I heard a rumor that they might discontinue them and that would be a shame.  I haven't seen them yet!


yes I read that too re Osbourne lights but all is not lost. I also read they are moving it to EPCOT  we are planning a trip Dec 2015 now inspired by Pam's trip!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

How nice you got to BB or blister beach as I call it after one very hot day lol. Love the lazy river but agree I prefer the one at TL as it's less shaded. Sadly for some reason Jo and I always seem to be there the time they close it for refurb! I didn't know you could get a locker in another park if you already had paid so good tip! 

Yum re sugar cookie! My scooter would have conveniently broken down at the funnel cake stand. I find hunger a very intolerable condition for which there is only one cure! 

Your dinner looks nice at HS. I like that place. Had some nice food there too. Osbourne lights so pretty! You are brave to go on TOT that is one ride that sends my system in overdrive! Cool re Star Tours  

Shame about that couple of DCL. The adults only areas are lovely. We love the day beds and of course Palo's! But then we don't mind children either so maybe we never noticed or it doesn't bother us. After all Disney is for everyone! Nice to see the delight on everybody's face no matter what age! 

I think a lot of people want a casino but won't admit it!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

i really want to know how they make those apples!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> These were absolutely amazing!  Goat cheese and olives with some crispy things.  We both agreed that we would go back just for these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did bring her the requested couscous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also this fabulous veggie platter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had salmon with mushrooms and hummus.  Very tasty.



Everything looks REALLY yummy!



Pinkocto said:


> While I was playing around with MDE mom was looking at the weather.
> 
> For Orlando



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!



Pinkocto said:


> We watched a hermit crab make its way around the tank and then headed out.  We both really enjoy watching animals so that was a nice little side trip.  Then off to the Land where we found this great display.



That is so cool!  I wasn't back in the Land really at all this trip, how neat!



Pinkocto said:


> And look what we were able to see from our balcony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made its way around the lagoon and I think repeated the show in front of each resort.  It was a cute show.  In about half an hour the fireworks started.  No pictures, Im absolutely terrible at fireworks pictures, but it was so cool to have a perfect view of the fireworks from our room.  Mom loves fireworks, and I mean LOVES fireworks, so she was in heaven.
> 
> We had a light dinner of bagels and rolls while watching Modern Family on the television.  It was another perfect day!



How fabulous is that!!!!!!!!!!



Pinkocto said:


> After the show we had a 6-7 FP+ for RnRC but we were both hungry so decided to skip it.  We remembered the suggestion of the man we met at Pecos Bills that there is a great Greek salad somewhere in HS so I got on the phone to find which restaurant it was.  It was called Studio Catering back by the Backlot Tour.  We had always skipped it because I thought it only had burgers and chicken fingers, big mistake.  So we headed that way.
> 
> Moms Greek Salad, she said it was fabulous, there were tons of ingredients under the lettuce, she hadnt tossed it yet. Romaine, tomatoes, cucumbers, kalamata olives, red onions, feta cheese, and greek dressing.



That looks good, so did your sandwich!

I think I am all caught up, what a wonderful wonderful trip so far!


----------



## Leshaface

Aw man, that couple didn't even give DCL a chance!  I think if they would have done all the things that you had suggested, they would love it!  I can't really picture myself cruising with anyone other than DCL.

Mmm, have never been into Sweet Spells (love that 'poisoned' candy apple!) or Studio Catering!  Need to remember these.

Is it true that they have gotten, or will be, getting rid of Osborne lights?!?


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Sounds like a really fun day.  We could never go from a water park to a park though, even if Fran napped at the water park, she would need to go back to the room and nap before going to a park!
> 
> I really want to go at Christmastime and see the Osbourne lights.  I heard a rumor that they might discontinue them and that would be a shame.  I haven't seen them yet!



I hope they don't get rid of the lights, the are amazing!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

disney ny said:


> I am so enjoying your trip report.  Trying to remember all of the things I want to comment on. I love that you travel with your mom.  Aren't moms the best?  I love to do Disney with my older sister and Mom.  Of course now we have four kids too.  They are fun though but husbands can stay home. The pictures of the water pageant from your balcony brought tears to my eyes.  I just love the lake and the Contemporary in the distance and all of the lights........if I could close my eyes and be somewhere that would be it.  I loved your pictures of the VGF.  We bought a small add-on there and I was kind of not sure but I think I will love it.  If nothing else the location alone is worth it for me.  So I am planning our summer trip and if things don't work out perfectly I may be cramming all 7 of us into a studio at VGF.  Yes, I know the limit if 5 + an infant but we are 5 and 2 infants so I am thinking we can make it work.  My sister is used to sleeping with both her kids, Mom and I can share a bed and then DS in the murphy and DD in the pack and play.  Ideal no.  Can we do it? Yes for 2 nights we can make it work until we move into a 2 BR and spread out.  Anyway, love your report!!!



Congratulations on your add on!!!! The location really can't be beat, the monorail was so convenient. I think you'd be fine just to sleep, it'll be a tight fit but it would work, and you've got the two showers. 

I hope you love VGF  

Thanks so much for reading


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> yes I read that too re Osbourne lights but all is not lost. I also read they are moving it to EPCOT  we are planning a trip Dec 2015 now inspired by Pam's trip!



I hope they don't move them to Epcot, it's busy enough over there at Christmas.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How nice you got to BB or blister beach as I call it after one very hot day lol. Love the lazy river but agree I prefer the one at TL as it's less shaded. Sadly for some reason Jo and I always seem to be there the time they close it for refurb!



It's just so shady! I guess that would be great on a super hot day but it would have been nice to laze around the river and get sun at the same time. Hopefully TL will be open for one of your upcoming trips 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I didn't know you could get a locker in another park if you already had paid so good tip!



I had never heard that before either, it was great. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yum re sugar cookie! My scooter would have conveniently broken down at the funnel cake stand. I find hunger a very intolerable condition for which there is only one cure!



I should learn by now to stop when I'm hungry, very often mom is not hungry at the same time. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Your dinner looks nice at HS. I like that place. Had some nice food there too. Osbourne lights so pretty! You are brave to go on TOT that is one ride that sends my system in overdrive! Cool re Star Tours



ToT is one of my favorites! I scream bloody murder, it's fantastic!!!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Shame about that couple of DCL. The adults only areas are lovely. We love the day beds and of course Palo's! But then we don't mind children either so maybe we never noticed or it doesn't bother us. After all Disney is for everyone! Nice to see the delight on everybody's face no matter what age!
> 
> I think a lot of people want a casino but won't admit it!




Exactly the same for us, it's heartwarming to see families of several generations of such fun together. I hope those people give it another chance.


----------



## Pinkocto

twinsouvenirs said:


> i really want to know how they make those apples!!!



I know, they were so cool.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Everything looks REALLY yummy!



Marrakesh was a surprise delight, we'll definitely be back. 



eandesmom said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!



The weather was just perfect that week 



eandesmom said:


> That is so cool!  I wasn't back in the Land really at all this trip, how neat!



They are so creative, who would ever think to make mini gingerbread replicas! 



eandesmom said:


> How fabulous is that!!!!!!!!!!



It was so cool to see the parade and fireworks from the room  



eandesmom said:


> That looks good, so did your sandwich!
> 
> I think I am all caught up, what a wonderful wonderful trip so far!



It really was, and two more super fun days to come. Not a long trip but a fabulous one that's for sure!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Aw man, that couple didn't even give DCL a chance!  I think if they would have done all the things that you had suggested, they would love it!  I can't really picture myself cruising with anyone other than DCL.



I know, I absolutely love DCL. The only time I'd try another line is if the destination was really important. With DCL the ship is my priority and the ports second. 

I really hope those people give DCL another chance. We kept asking, 'did you try this, did you try this, did you try this? The answer to everything was no so I know they didn't see all there was to offer. 




Leshaface said:


> Mmm, have never been into Sweet Spells (love that 'poisoned' candy apple!) or Studio Catering!  Need to remember these.



We always stop into Sweet Spells so mom can get a pecan caramel roll. They sell them other places but we like that place. I had never seen the poisoned apples before either, they were too cool. 



Leshaface said:


> Is it true that they have gotten, or will be, getting rid of Osborne lights?!?




I really hope not, they're such a big draw I can't believe they would. I don't know for sure though. Maybe it was when they were going to put in Carsland they needed the area the Streets of America takes up, but I think that project is on hold.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I read that the Osbourne lights is going to make room for Star Wars land but it's being moved to EPCOT instead. So they are going to extend the whole light show/Christmas theme in one park. Maybe all is not lost...but it isn't confirmed.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I read that the Osbourne lights is going to make room for Star Wars land but it's being moved to EPCOT instead. So they are going to extend the whole light show/Christmas theme in one park. Maybe all is not lost...but it isn't confirmed.



Star Wars land? This is news to me. I had no idea there was any plans for a Star Wars land. That could be intriguing.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> Star Wars land? This is news to me. I had no idea there was any plans for a Star Wars land. That could be intriguing.



I think it's still in rumour phase but...

http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201308/3598/


----------



## Pinkocto

I managed to unsubscribe to my own thread...  Here comes an update.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 4:

We continued our usual relaxing in the room this morning.  I woke up at 8:00 and mom slept until 8:30.  Even though it was a short trip I was in need of doing some laundry, and its always nice to go home with mostly clean clothes.  Just as I was leaving to find the laundry room housekeeping knocked on the door for towel/trash service.  I hadnt realized we were there long enough to get this so I was surprised that she came by.  We still had plenty of towels, and we had just taken down the trash the day before, so she just took the used towels and left us some new toiletries.  When I came back from the laundry I saw how generous she had been!

We had started with two sets and she gave us two more complete sets.  





We chatted about the days plans and mom decided she wanted to go to MK.  I had been thinking AK but mom felt like we should enjoy MK to the max since we were right there.  Good plan to me so we headed that way around 11:00.  We had bagels and cream cheese again for breakfast, I didnt take another picture.

















As we headed to the monorail I had the brilliant idea to use the boat.  Mom had expressed interest that first day and we still hadnt gotten back there.  













Some nice seats to lounge in while waiting





Narcooses









I thought this guy was cute lounging on the rope





Our craft arrived pretty quickly













We had to head to the Polynesian first and then would get to MK.  You know I took pictures along the way. 









Villas building









You can see where the wedding chapel is in this photo, on the left





Close up of our room, its the very top and leftmost one





Wedding chapel





Hello Polynesian





Makings of the villas.  We heard form a little birdie that they will be over the water, well its quite obvious from this photo so Im not sure why it would be a secret


----------



## Pinkocto

I think these big boats come from the TTC





Another one right behind





Were nearing our destination!





This little guy was too cute





It only took 25 minutes even with the Polynesian stop.  I think the 40 minute estimate the CM gave us on the first day must be if the boat just left the GF and you had to wait for another one.  





We first went to get some new Sorcerers cards and then headed up to Fantasyland to battle Ursula.  We started chatting with a gentleman that was playing with his family and mentioned that we were new to this whole game.  Well he whipped out his extra booklet of cards and gave us tons to add to our collection.  He gave us some pointers and was very very nice.  That was a major magical moment!  

I decided to take photos of our adventure to show you guys.  You place your playing card against the key at the bottom of the picture and it pulls up where you are next in the journey.  I think its amazing how they can do this game, especially considering that everybody is at a different point, and theres several different games you can play.  













At the end we successfully defeated the villain!







After all that battling we were in need of some refreshment.  I had a perfect treat in mind that I wanted to share with mom.  The chocolate chip cookie sundae was what I had in mind.  





They managed to charge me for a second icecream, so while I was waiting for a manager mom went to buy some fresh kettle chips. 





We had a FP+ at Splash Mountain to get to so we headed that way after eating our treats.  When we got there we still had about 15 minutes to wait until our window opened so we took a nice calm ride on the train to take up the time.  









Great ride as usual, I managed to get quite wet but thats the risk you take with Splash Mountain.  Our next FP+ was for BTMR so we just enjoyed the environment while waiting.  





















I cant decide which one I like better so you have to see them all, sorry.  





Well, we had a bit more time to wait until our window so we got some icecream.  Its not like we had just eaten icecream or anything&&but oh was it delicious!

Moms first Mickey bar of the trip





I tried something new, a cookies and cream bar.  It was good, I just should have let it melt a little more.  





Doesnt this shirt get you in the Disney spirt?  NOT!


----------



## Pinkocto

Then we were off to our ride













I think we went on the side we usually dont, it felt like a new ride, very fun as usual.  









Our next FP+ was for Dumbo so we headed that way.  We stopped in a shop on the way and I saw a Pluto Id never seen before 





I liked the hat





We passed the sword in the stone and mom just had to test her strength













Yes, she is trying









Sorry, cant help you mom!









Uh oh, shes getting frustrated





Shes given up






She does this every couple trips, and it makes me laugh so hard!


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm going to leave you here for a week, I'm heading down to WDW for an impromptu trip.  This was the week I'd be going on a cruise and I just had to do something instead of just staying home.  I'll be at OKW for 2 nights and AKV for 2 nights, and back Friday. My plane leaves in 2 1/2 hours.   I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

What a lovely start to the week to see such wonderful photos! Great idea to take advantage of being at a resort that has a boat. 25 minutes is a good time you almost don't want it to be faster than that! I would want to enjoy that eye candy from the boat. 

I really love the look of that sorcerers game and how nice of that gracious man to gift you with bonus cards. 

Ok now I need that chocolate chip sundae! It looks fit for HRH herself but in her absence as she is busy with the corgis right now I will score it gladly  

Love the mountain rides! Thunder is just great time after time and I love the details on Splash and the music. 

Did you buy pluto? That is so cute. Lol re your Mom trying to get the sword out the stone. 10/10 for persistence! Have a great trip in WDW. Hopefully it will be nice and relaxing and fun. Say hello to Le Fous brew and Liberty slushie for me


----------



## eandesmom

Great update!!!

Can you believe I didn't have a Mickey Bar?  Just wrong.  Your mom and the sword is adorable...and I love that Pluto, very cute!



Pinkocto said:


> I'm going to leave you here for a week, I'm heading down to WDW for an impromptu trip.  This was the week I'd be going on a cruise and I just had to do something instead of just staying home.  I'll be at OKW for 2 nights and AKV for 2 nights, and back Friday. My plane leaves in 2 1/2 hours.   I hope everyone is doing well



Good for you!!!!!!!!!!!  Have a blast and enjoy the low crowds, it should be wonderful.


----------



## dolphingirl47

This sounded like another fantastic day. I am glad you got to ride on the boats. We did this in 2012. We went from Magic Kingdom to the Grand Floridian and the Polynesian and from the Magic Kingdom to Wilderness Lodge and then to the Contemporary. On the last leg we were treated to the most amazing sunset.

The Kettle Chips look amazing. Where did you get those from? The sundae looks nice, too. 

You managed to fit a lot in.

I hope that you have a great time at Walt Disney World.

Corinna


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


> I'm going to leave you here for a week, I'm heading down to WDW for an impromptu trip.  This was the week I'd be going on a cruise and I just had to do something instead of just staying home.  I'll be at OKW for 2 nights and AKV for 2 nights, and back Friday. My plane leaves in 2 1/2 hours.   I hope everyone is doing well



Girl?  Are you serious?  NICE!  You got out of town just in time because we are supposed to get some real snow tomorrow.  I am so jealous - you could not have planned that better.  Enjoy!

Love your morning/afternoon so far.  Nothing like a nice lazy start to the day.  I love taking the boat.  Your pictures from on the water are lovely.  

I had a blast playing the Sorcerer's game and so many people gave us their doubles.  And if we had a double we also gave it to whoever asked.  It was definitely enjoyable.

Your mom is too funny with the sword and the stone.  I actually think her face was turning red.


----------



## Leshaface

Two ice creams in one morning/afternoon?!  You do it right  

I love the photos of your mom.  She's so stinking cute.  Your mom is sweet!

That's awesome that you were able to make a quick trip down to WDW.  Good for you.  By yourself?  Hope you're having fun!


----------



## franandaj

I hope you're having a great time, the time with your mom looks fun!  Make sure you check out Jenny's thread on the cruise and my matchmaking attempts for you!    Not that it would really work out, but if it did thre would be a toaster in it for you!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Pinkocto said:


> I'm going to leave you here for a week, I'm heading down to WDW for an impromptu trip.  This was the week I'd be going on a cruise and I just had to do something instead of just staying home.  I'll be at OKW for 2 nights and AKV for 2 nights, and back Friday. My plane leaves in 2 1/2 hours.   I hope everyone is doing well



Have fun!



Loved the latest updates.  You got pictures of prickly pear!  

Your mom looked like she was having fun.  So I'm going to assume that you had even more fun watching her have fun.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

what a delicious day


----------



## twinsouvenirs

what a delicious day!


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> What a lovely start to the week to see such wonderful photos! Great idea to take advantage of being at a resort that has a boat. 25 minutes is a good time you almost don't want it to be faster than that! I would want to enjoy that eye candy from the boat.



Taking the boat was a great way to start the day, very relaxing and always fun to try new things. 




Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I really love the look of that sorcerers game and how nice of that gracious man to gift you with bonus cards.



We couldnt believe how nice that guy was! 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Ok now I need that chocolate chip sundae! It looks fit for HRH herself but in her absence as she is busy with the corgis right now I will score it gladly



That sundae is on my favorite things at WDW list. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Love the mountain rides! Thunder is just great time after time and I love the details on Splash and the music.



I dont get on them every trip but theyre always fun. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Did you buy pluto? That is so cute.



I didnt buy Pluto, but he was cute. Couldnt help but take a picture. 




Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Lol re your Mom trying to get the sword out the stone. 10/10 for persistence!



She is too funny! 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Have a great trip in WDW. Hopefully it will be nice and relaxing and fun. Say hello to Le Fous brew and Liberty slushie for me




Thank you . Currently waiting at Jambo for my room.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Great update!!!
> 
> Can you believe I didn't have a Mickey Bar?  Just wrong.  Your mom and the sword is adorable...and I love that Pluto, very cute!



Ive never had one, ever. I have no idea what Im missing. 

That mom is just too funny. Im glad I could take pictures since it makes me laugh so much! 



eandesmom said:


> Good for you!!!!!!!!!!!  Have a blast and enjoy the low crowds, it should be wonderful.




Its been pretty wonderful so far. A friend left her child and husband behind and joined me for the first two days which was great. Now I get some peaceful alone time.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> This sounded like another fantastic day. I am glad you got to ride on the boats. We did this in 2012. We went from Magic Kingdom to the Grand Floridian and the Polynesian and from the Magic Kingdom to Wilderness Lodge and then to the Contemporary. On the last leg we were treated to the most amazing sunset.



Sunset in the boat must have been so magical 




dolphingirl47 said:


> The Kettle Chips look amazing. Where did you get those from? The sundae looks nice, too.
> 
> You managed to fit a lot in.



Those were from the Friars Nook. Not salty enough for me but mom liked them. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I hope that you have a great time at Walt Disney World.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you! Its been wonderful so far.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Girl?  Are you serious?  NICE!  You got out of town just in time because we are supposed to get some real snow tomorrow.  I am so jealous - you could not have planned that better.  Enjoy!



Its totally over indulgent but I figured why not... I have the points an AP so just needed a plane ticket. 

I cant believe Im missing all that snow. The timing was beyond perfect. 



MEK said:


> Love your morning/afternoon so far.  Nothing like a nice lazy start to the day.  I love taking the boat.  Your pictures from on the water are lovely.



We had fun trying something new. Thank you about the pictures 



MEK said:


> I had a blast playing the Sorcerer's game and so many people gave us their doubles.  And if we had a double we also gave it to whoever asked.  It was definitely enjoyable.



Us too, it was such fun! 



MEK said:


> Your mom is too funny with the sword and the stone.  I actually think her face was turning red.



She was really trying to pry it loose!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Two ice creams in one morning/afternoon?!  You do it right



Totally unnecessary but somehow its so easy to throw caution to the wind at Disney! 




Leshaface said:


> I love the photos of your mom.  She's so stinking cute.  Your mom is sweet!



She's so funny! She really got into it 



Leshaface said:


> That's awesome that you were able to make a quick trip down to WDW.  Good for you.  By yourself?  Hope you're having fun!




Thanks  a friend that lives in FL left her hubby and DD at home and joined me for the first two days. Now Im on my own and relaxing. Its been wonderful.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I hope you're having a great time, the time with your mom looks fun!  Make sure you check out Jenny's thread on the cruise and my matchmaking attempts for you!    Not that it would really work out, but if it did thre would be a toaster in it for you!



Im heading over there now, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Have fun!



Thank you! 



PrincessInOz said:


> Loved the latest updates.  You got pictures of prickly pear!



Cool, I had no idea thats what it was. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Your mom looked like she was having fun.  So I'm going to assume that you had even more fun watching her have fun.




Shes a hoot and a half, I was laughing thats for sure!


----------



## Pinkocto

twinsouvenirs said:


> what a delicious day



It was, and more deliciousness to come


----------



## PrincessInOz

Pinkocto said:


>




Prickly pear!  That's what they use to make the jam and the syrup I was enjoying in Arizona.


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Prickly pear!  That's what they use to make the jam and the syrup I was enjoying in Arizona.



Too cool. I am intrigued, will check if there is jam to buy when I get some caramels.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> I'm going to leave you here for a week, I'm heading down to WDW for an impromptu trip.  This was the week I'd be going on a cruise and I just had to do something instead of just staying home.  I'll be at OKW for 2 nights and AKV for 2 nights, and back Friday. My plane leaves in 2 1/2 hours.   I hope everyone is doing well







 Good for you! 


Great update. I miss BTMRR. It was closed at MK during our October 2013 trip and for all of our DL trips last year. How was it?

Mmmmmmm Mickey Ice Cream Bar. Can't wait for a few of those on our cruise! 

I say a boat to anywhere is awesome but especially to MK. It's the best of both worlds; water and Disney.


----------



## hstrickland

Pinkocto said:


> I'm going to leave you here for a week, I'm heading down to WDW for an impromptu trip.  This was the week I'd be going on a cruise and I just had to do something instead of just staying home.  I'll be at OKW for 2 nights and AKV for 2 nights, and back Friday. My plane leaves in 2 1/2 hours.   I hope everyone is doing well




WHAT??!! An impromptu trip!! No kidding?!  I'm hoping you got lots of good picks from OKW. Sounds like an adventure. Has it been cold?? Looking forward to seeing more pictures 

By the way....love the H2O products at the GF Looks like you had plenty!! My supply is running short! I need to get back fast


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Good for you!



I wasn't going to give back my vacation time so figured why not.  It was great! 




rentayenta said:


> Great update. I miss BTMRR. It was closed at MK during our October 2013 trip and for all of our DL trips last year. How was it?



I always think it's too jerky, but mom loves it. I thought they were putting in an interactive queue but it wasn't there so maybe that was at DL? 



rentayenta said:


> Mmmmmmm Mickey Ice Cream Bar. Can't wait for a few of those on our cruise!







rentayenta said:


> I say a boat to anywhere is awesome but especially to MK. It's the best of both worlds; water and Disney.



I agree


----------



## MEK

Welcome back Pam.  I hope you had a nice little mini-vacay!  The weather stunk here so you didn't miss much.


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> WHAT??!! An impromptu trip!! No kidding?!  I'm hoping you got lots of good picks from OKW. Sounds like an adventure. Has it been cold?? Looking forward to seeing more pictures



It was COLD!!!! I got lots of photos, will tag them on the end of this one. 



hstrickland said:


> By the way....love the H2O products at the GF Looks like you had plenty!! My supply is running short! I need to get back fast



I couldn't believe how generous they were. Absolutely, that's as good a reason to get back as any!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Welcome back Pam.  I hope you had a nice little mini-vacay!  The weather stunk here so you didn't miss much.



Thank you!  it was a wonderful getaway. The weather down there stunk too  but it was great.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi everybody  I'm back from my mini trip and had a wonderful time. A friend of mine came down from Jacksonville and joined me for a few days. She'd never been to Disney so I had the joy of seeing Disney from her point of view. The weather was quite chilly which kept me in a little more than usual. OKW was lovely but it was so nice to get back to Jambo House. I got tons of great animal pictures. I was graced by the presence of my favorite red river hogs many times. 

I have to say I love FP+ even more, it really made things super easy. 

I hope everybody has been doing well and the weather hasn't been treating you too badly.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Welcome back! So glad you enjoyed your spilt stay with your friend. The animals are such a wonderful sight in the morning it takes a time to adjust from zebra to woman with spaniel walking past the window in the morning! 

Sorry to hear it's chilly but probably warmer than home and in the land of the mouse the heat just radiates from that love! 

Looking forward to FP+ in May


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Welcome back! So glad you enjoyed your spilt stay with your friend. The animals are such a wonderful sight in the morning it takes a time to adjust from zebra to woman with spaniel walking past the window in the morning!



It's definitely hard to adjust back to the ordinary 




Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sorry to hear it's chilly but probably warmer than home and in the land of the mouse the heat just radiates from that love!
> 
> Looking forward to FP+ in May



One night I was only at a park for 2 hours, it was so cold every step was torture.


----------



## Linda67

Joining in very late but have just spent a rainy afternoon in England enjoying reading your TR 
Wonderful photos
I've never really been a fan of the GF but I have to say, the villas look stunning and are making me think we should use some of our DVC points and try and bag a room, at least for a night


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> Joining in very late but have just spent a rainy afternoon in England enjoying reading your TR
> Wonderful photos
> I've never really been a fan of the GF but I have to say, the villas look stunning and are making me think we should use some of our DVC points and try and bag a room, at least for a night



Welcome Linda!  

The villas actually had a totally different feel than the rest of the resort, they were gorgeous and relaxed at the same time. I'd definitely give them a chance one of your trips


----------



## Pinkocto

After mom unsuccessfully battled with the sword in the stone we rode the carousel.  Always a nice and calm ride, then we headed over to Dumbo.  

I couldn’t help but take a picture of this horse, it looked a bit grisly to me.  









The progress on the Mine Ride









I really like this on the construction wall






Our destination













But when we swiped our MBs the CM said our FP+ wasn’t until 4:25 not 3:25.  Oops!  I was able to change it to 3:35 and we did a standby ride while waiting.  





While waiting I tried to get a picture of baby Dumbo









Look at those cute little feet!









I think the water is so pretty!





We enjoyed a wonderful ride and went over to the FP line where we enjoyed a second ride.  









After Dumbo we headed out of the park via the train.  We had a sleigh ride to get to at Fort Wildnerness at 6:00.  

We took the boat which was very nice





It took about 30 minutes to get here.  I think it stopped at WL first. 





We were a half hour early but they must have had an empty spot because they didn’t make us wait.  










We had a truly wonderful ride around the campgrounds, seeing the decorations guests put up. I tried to get photos but they all turned out blurry.  Our horse’s name was Corbin, he was 6 years old.  We chatted with our driver Ashlee most of the ride. They get most of their horses from the Pennsylvania area, a lot of them from the Amish.  To be a driver you have to have been around horses for at least 10 years, and pass a riding and driving test with the horses.   We saw quite a few decorations on our ride which was great fun.  I had no idea where the ride would take place so I thought we’d have to wander the campgrounds ourselves after the ride to see them.  Well that wasn’t an issue anymore so after our lovely ride we headed to Epcot, we had dinner at Via Napoli that evening.  

Goodbye Corbin


----------



## Pinkocto

We stopped and watched these fountains for a little bit









We took a Friendship Boat over to Italy 





I had us stop into Karamel Kuche before dinner because I wasnt sure if it would be closed when we got out of dinner.  Then mom found herself in a toy shop and took what seemed like ages picking the perfect little bear. 





Then off to dinner. I had heard several fabulous reviews of this place and knew we had to try it.  





I thought these were so beautiful





And the chandelier was beautiful too









We got there right at our reservation time of 7:45, we had to wait a little bit for our table but not too long.  





We had the fried vegetables for an appetizer.  Mushrooms, zucchini, eggplant, and an artichoke.  My goodness were these delicious!





I thought my lemons were rather cute with these swords decorating them.





We then shared a white pizza.  Guys, this was out of this world delicious!  Fontina, mozzarella cheese, artichokes, and truffle oil.  Each bite was amazing!





Mom had been wanting a cannoli for dessert but they werent on the menu so we headed out.  We will definitely be back to Via Napoli, it was even more delicious than we expected.  


We enjoyed our caramel goodies as we walked back to the front of the park.  





We took the very convenient monorail back to the resort and managed to get seats for both legs.  Back at the room we finished the Haunted Mansion and went to sleep around midnight.  It was another fabulous day!


----------



## dolphingirl47

How lucky that you were able to change your Fastpass to an earlier time and even better that you got to do the ride twice. I love the close ups of baby Dumbo. The sleigh ride sounds amazing.

I have yet to eat at Via Napoli, but it is the sister restaurant to Naples at Downtown Disney at Disneyland and the food there is amazing.

Corinna


----------



## Leshaface

Welcome home!  So glad you had a marvelous time with your friend   It's fun to go with first time visitors because you get to see the excitement on their face and it gets you excited too!

Eeek!  You're so right about the carousel horse.

I think that is so great that the CM's have to be completely trained with horses for that long, in order to be a carriage driver.  Makes me feel much safer knowing this if we ever take a ride!

LOVE Via Napoli!!!   Every food item there is so delicious.  You know, i'm a 'meat' girl, but your white pizza looks fantastic!


----------



## Linda67

Another lovely day
We did the sleigh ride during our December trip and loved it
Your dinner at Via Napoli looks delicious


----------



## franandaj

What a fun day!  I would love to do one of those carriage rides sometime.  I wonder if Fran could get into the carriage.

We loved Via Napoli too, but our pizza didn't have the artichokes, just the cheese.  We still enjoyed it!


----------



## MEK

Love that you did a carriage ride.  That looks like such a fun thing to do.  I forget, do they have them all year round or just during the holidays?  

Yummy dinner.  I LOVE Via.  That white pizza looks so delicious. YUM - O!!!!!

What a perfect day!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Welcome back!

What a great evening!  That's the problem with going to WDW.  There are so many fantastic experiences to enjoy that you could spend a month there and not get through half of it (assuming money was no issue, of course).

I loved the look of the sleigh ride.  

Dinner at Via Napoli looked amazing.  That 2 cheese pizza looks divine.  And I love artichoke.  So double divinity!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh what another wonderful update reflecting a day in the magic! Starting with the carousel , oh my re that horse maybe it was there to make the other horses look better lol...that one only a mother could love! Hello Mine train. We are waiting for you. We too really enjoyed the borders they have up and the art on them. I love the peep holes to see the progress! 

How wonderful to ride Dumbo twice. Did you do the same Dumbo or do one on each? I just adore that ride and such a plus to now have two. Did you see the Dumbo popcorn bucket? I wanted one very badly but I can't eat popcorn and Jo said she couldn't eat the whole bucket. Spoil sport! 

Love the baby Dumbo. Little feet! Too cute.

The sleigh ride sounds a must. Thank you Corbin what a fine specimen of a horse. Very interesting re the training the horse handlers require. Good to know! I bet seeing the lights and decorations from you cart was amazing around FW. 

Now Via Napoli sounds like the perfect end to the day but what's this I am hearing about no cannoli's? I have never tried one they are not common here in Italian restaurants in the UK but I love the sound of them. I wonder is there anywhere in WDW that serves them? 

That Chandelier is a master piece  

Now that must be an English/American phrase lost in translation lol. You say Pam ' you got a seat for both legs' I cannot imagine a seat that only accommodates one of my legs...

 great reading. Doesn't make May come any sooner though. This time I am def getting that popcorn bucket even if I have to throw away the popcorn! At Toni's in the MK they sell us the empty pirate and mermaid cups without a drink. We love those and bring those home to use  i will see if I can talk CM into selling me a bucket without popcorn. Calling it a 'dietary requirement' Dumbo bucket lol.


----------



## rentayenta

Truffle oil? I must try that pizza.  Italian always had great veggie head options. 

You and your mom are just darling. The carriage ride sounds really fun. 

Did you find that with FP+ you rode less than normal? 

I like the topiary Stitch all lit up. So cute.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> How lucky that you were able to change your Fastpass to an earlier time and even better that you got to do the ride twice. I love the close ups of baby Dumbo. The sleigh ride sounds amazing.
> 
> I have yet to eat at Via Napoli, but it is the sister restaurant to Naples at Downtown Disney at Disneyland and the food there is amazing.
> 
> Corinna



It was quite lucky we could change the FP for such a close time, but with only a ten minute wait we really didn't need one. It worked out nicely. 

The sleigh ride was amazing, I'm so glad we did that, very magical. 

Oh, I should have tried Naples, it was on my list but I never got there.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Welcome home!  So glad you had a marvelous time with your friend   It's fun to go with first time visitors because you get to see the excitement on their face and it gets you excited too!



I was a little worried how it would be, but it turned out to be wonderful 




Leshaface said:


> Eeek!  You're so right about the carousel horse.



I know, it looked like a trophy head to me!



Leshaface said:


> I think that is so great that the CM's have to be completely trained with horses for that long, in order to be a carriage driver.  Makes me feel much safer knowing this if we ever take a ride!



I was impressed. 



Leshaface said:


> LOVE Via Napoli!!!   Every food item there is so delicious.  You know, i'm a 'meat' girl, but your white pizza looks fantastic!



It was because of you and Mary Ellen that I knew I had it try it. I'm so glad I did


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> Another lovely day
> We did the sleigh ride during our December trip and loved it
> Your dinner at Via Napoli looks delicious



I love hearing the clip clop of horses hooves, it was a magical ride that's for sure  

Dinner was positively scrumptious!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> What a fun day!  I would love to do one of those carriage rides sometime.  I wonder if Fran could get into the carriage.



It's a big step up but not too bad. They might have a smaller step to help with the big step. 



franandaj said:


> We loved Via Napoli too, but our pizza didn't have the artichokes, just the cheese.  We still enjoyed it!



I think we'll get two small pizzas next time to try more deliciousness. We had to take 3 pieces home anyway.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Love that you did a carriage ride.  That looks like such a fun thing to do.  I forget, do they have them all year round or just during the holidays?



They do have them year round, they just had some decorations on the carriage and showed us the decorations. Our driver said that the holiday sleigh rides will be canceled for bad weather, but the regular ones they have a top that can be pulled up in case of rain. 




MEK said:


> Yummy dinner.  I LOVE Via.  That white pizza looks so delicious. YUM - O!!!!!
> 
> What a perfect day!




It was because of you and Alicia that I knew I had to try it, and I'm glad I did! I made a reservation for the day before our cruise in May


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Welcome back!



Thank you!  




PrincessInOz said:


> What a great evening!  That's the problem with going to WDW.  There are so many fantastic experiences to enjoy that you could spend a month there and not get through half of it (assuming money was no issue, of course).



I know, I love that there's always something new to try. I wish money was no issue! 



PrincessInOz said:


> I loved the look of the sleigh ride.



It was lovely, I highly recommend it. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Dinner at Via Napoli looked amazing.  That 2 cheese pizza looks divine.  And I love artichoke.  So double divinity!



That pizza was one of the best I've ever had, it was so delicious!


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh what another wonderful update reflecting a day in the magic! Starting with the carousel , oh my re that horse maybe it was there to make the other horses look better lol...that one only a mother could love! Hello Mine train. We are waiting for you. We too really enjoyed the borders they have up and the art on them. I love the peep holes to see the progress!



The head on that horse made me think it was a decapitated head 

I can't wait for that mine train ride, it's going to be fabulous! 




Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How wonderful to ride Dumbo twice. Did you do the same Dumbo or do one on each? I just adore that ride and such a plus to now have two. Did you see the Dumbo popcorn bucket? I wanted one very badly but I can't eat popcorn and Jo said she couldn't eat the whole bucket. Spoil sport!



We actually got to ride both of the Dumbos, which was even cooler. I haven't seen the popcorn bucket, sounds cute. Jo doesn't have to eat it all at once, she can save some for later  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Love the baby Dumbo. Little feet! Too cute.



More unnecessary details, I love it! 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The sleigh ride sounds a must. Thank you Corbin what a fine specimen of a horse. Very interesting re the training the horse handlers require. Good to know! I bet seeing the lights and decorations from you cart was amazing around FW.



It was wonderful, truly magical  I'm so glad we did that. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Now Via Napoli sounds like the perfect end to the day but what's this I am hearing about no cannoli's? I have never tried one they are not common here in Italian restaurants in the UK but I love the sound of them. I wonder is there anywhere in WDW that serves them?



I think they have them at the other Italian restaurant. I don't care for them but a lot of people do. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That Chandelier is a master piece



I thought it was gorgeous! 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Now that must be an English/American phrase lost in translation lol. You say Pam ' you got a seat for both legs' I cannot imagine a seat that only accommodates one of my legs...



Oops, that was for both legs of the monorail. You have to get off at the TTC and get a resort monorail. We were able  to get seats for both. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> great reading. Doesn't make May come any sooner though. This time I am def getting that popcorn bucket even if I have to throw away the popcorn! At Toni's in the MK they sell us the empty pirate and mermaid cups without a drink. We love those and bring those home to use  i will see if I can talk CM into selling me a bucket without popcorn. Calling it a 'dietary requirement' Dumbo bucket lol.



I don't see why not! You know they'd sell anything to make money


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Truffle oil? I must try that pizza.  Italian always had great veggie head options.



It was so good, can't wait to eat there again 



rentayenta said:


> You and your mom are just darling. The carriage ride sounds really fun.



Thank you  it was a really nice extra to do. 



rentayenta said:


> Did you find that with FP+ you rode less than normal?



Oh no, we rode way more than usual. With FP+ you don't have to waste time going to the ride and getting a FP, and then figuring what to do while you're waiting for your window to open. You already know when your window is so can make your way to the ride while riding other things on the way. And, if you need to change a time you can do that on your phone. Sometimes there's not a new time available but most of the time there is. I feel like its a much more leisurely way to enjoy the parks. 



rentayenta said:


> I like the topiary Stitch all lit up. So cute.



I hate that it's not the best picture but I had to post it anyway.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

The Dumbo popcorn bucket. Too cute...


----------



## hstrickland

We're home today because of ice and freezing rain...crazy!! No usual for us South Georgians to see this kind of stuff. But I'm not complaining....more Dis time

Glad you had a fabulous ride around FW - it's one of my favorite places to stay with the kids. Sooooo much to do, although we've never done the carriage rides.   


You're pizza looks fab, too! We might just have to try that place in June. 


By the way....already making plans for a 2015 Fantasy cruise Hubby wants to do that instead of the World....I'll take it


----------



## eandesmom

I love that you did a sleigh ride!!!  I would absolutely love to do that and to really see the decorations, that is still on my bucket list although I don't foresee being there at that time of year again...WAH!

I'm not sure what it is, maybe it's just the primary colors but I am always drawn to Dumbo pictures.  Then again, maybe it's just Dumbo, I have a major soft spot for Dumbo.

Dinner looks delish and now I am hungry!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The Dumbo popcorn bucket. Too cute...



I want one!


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> We're home today because of ice and freezing rain...crazy!! No usual for us South Georgians to see this kind of stuff. But I'm not complaining....more Dis time
> 
> Glad you had a fabulous ride around FW - it's one of my favorite places to stay with the kids. Sooooo much to do, although we've never done the carriage rides.
> 
> 
> You're pizza looks fab, too! We might just have to try that place in June.
> 
> 
> By the way....already making plans for a 2015 Fantasy cruise Hubby wants to do that instead of the World....I'll take it



Stay safe with that weather! Its been all over the news today. 

FW is just lovely, really peaceful and beautuful. 

Definiteky put Via Napoli on the list, so delicious! 

Very exciting cruise plans!!!! When do you think you'll go?


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> I love that you did a sleigh ride!!!  I would absolutely love to do that and to really see the decorations, that is still on my bucket list although I don't foresee being there at that time of year again...WAH!
> 
> I'm not sure what it is, maybe it's just the primary colors but I am always drawn to Dumbo pictures.  Then again, maybe it's just Dumbo, I have a major soft spot for Dumbo.
> 
> Dinner looks delish and now I am hungry!!!



Never say never! It wasnt a long ride but I loved it. 

Dumbo is just so freakin cute! Add the colors and the water, its a special ride. 

Id have that exact dinner in a heartbeat, so good.


----------



## hstrickland

Pinkocto said:


> Stay safe with that weather! Its been all over the news today.
> 
> FW is just lovely, really peaceful and beautuful.
> 
> Definiteky put Via Napoli on the list, so delicious!
> 
> Very exciting cruise plans!!!! When do you think you'll go?



School tomorrow but a 2 hour delay.

Cruise is being planned for Summer of 2015....probably the end of May or very first week in June...definitely on the Fantasy.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

hstrickland said:


> School tomorrow but a 2 hour delay.  Cruise is being planned for Summer of 2015....probably the end of May or very first week in June...definitely on the Fantasy.


 oh you lucky aqua duck! I would love to read a TR of The Fantasy!


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> School tomorrow but a 2 hour delay.
> 
> Cruise is being planned for Summer of 2015....probably the end of May or very first week in June...definitely on the Fantasy.



Very exciting anout the cruise!!!! The weather should be fabulous. Did you reas my Fantasy TR? Its such a gorgeous ship


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> oh you lucky aqua duck! I would love to read a TR of The Fantasy!



Theres a link to one in my signsture


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> Theres a link to one in my signsture


oh thanks would love to read that but because I use the mobile app I don't see any links on your signature?


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> oh thanks would love to read that but because I use the mobile app I don't see any links on your signature?



Hmmm, maybe. Ive never used the mobile app.


----------



## rentayenta

That's good to know about FP+ allowing more rides. I still haven't grasped the concept but haven't looked all that much. We don't have any WDW plans for 2014 and possibly not for 2015.


----------



## hstrickland

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> oh you lucky aqua duck! I would love to read a TR of The Fantasy!



 There will definitely be one for sure! 





Pinkocto said:


> Very exciting anout the cruise!!!! The weather should be fabulous. Did you reas my Fantasy TR? Its such a gorgeous ship



Did I see your TR????!!  Why of course!  Did you really have to ask


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> There will definitely be one for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I see your TR????!!  Why of course!  Did you really have to ask



Im sorry  its been a while and there's so many things sloshing around in my brain. I cant remember who's read what or sometimes even what I've read


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> That's good to know about FP+ allowing more rides. I still haven't grasped the concept but haven't looked all that much. We don't have any WDW plans for 2014 and possibly not for 2015.



December 2014 is a no go? 

They'll have worked out all the kinks by then at least. Basically you're picking 3 rides/attractions in advance. My biggest issue is that you can only do them for one park per day. So when you're planning to park hop you have to choose which park you'll get FP+s for. Im hoping they change that for the future.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> December 2014 is a no go?
> 
> They'll have worked out all the kinks by then at least. Basically you're picking 3 rides/attractions in advance. My biggest issue is that you can only do them for one park per day. So when you're planning to park hop you have to choose which park you'll get FP+s for. Im hoping they change that for the future.






Maybe Disneyland 2014 but not WDW. I told Michael we need to decide by May. This year has turned topsy turvey and I am so glad Mexico and the cruise are done deals. 


So only one parks FPs a day? Did it make you hop less?​


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Maybe Disneyland 2014 but not WDW. I told Michael we need to decide by May. This year has turned topsy turvey and I am so glad Mexico and the cruise are done deals.
> 
> 
> So only one parks FPs a day? Did it make you hop less?​



Uh oh! I hope everything is ok. You're trip is right around the corner! 


Come to think of it, yes, it probably did cause us to park hop less.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 5, Last Day:

I was very rudely awakened by crinkling plastic bags and an endless percolating coffee maker at 8:16.  Mom had apparently woken up early and started packing.  For some reason the coffee maker wasnt making coffee but continuously bubbling for at least 30 minutes Not the best last morning wake up call.  

I really didnt need to pack up anything since I had never unpacked anything but my shower items.  So I caught up in my journal and slowly got ready.  I tend to enjoy the room until the last possible moment and today was no exception.  Mom enjoyed the balcony a bit while I caught up in the journal, why she didnt do that while I was sleeping is beyond me  The only food we needed to take was the leftover pizza from the night before, we had done good eating the food this trip. We got ourselves going and made it out of the room at 10:54.  

Goodbye room, youve been absolutely lovely!














We had not received an airline check-in packet which worried me.  We were flying Southwest which is my airline of choice. I didnt dare check us in at the 24 hour mark the night before because the one time I did they werent able to take our bags at the resort.  As a result this morning we got late C boarding numbers.  Im a bit confused because for several trips they would provide an envelope the night before with boarding passes and baggage stickers.  However, on this trip, and the trip I just took last week they didnt do this.  I asked if I should check us in myself but they said that could result in them not being able to take our bags again.  So its a catch 22, Im not sure what to do


After checking in we left our carryons with Bell Services and then headed off to MK for one last time this trip.  I had thought we might head to AK or just relax by the pool this last day, but mom figured we could go to MK for a few hours since it was so close and then still relax by the pool for a few hours. 

We stopped in and got some more Sorcerers cards, it was a big theme this trip, and then took the train to Frontierland to start our next adventure. This battle had to do with the bad guy from Pocahontas. 

Saw some birds having fun on the way

















We defeated our villain and then headed over to Adventureland for another battle. 

We had to wait in a little bit of a line for our portal so I took a few pictures. I thought this palm tree was rather unique, mom said it was a ribbon palm. 





Oh, theres another one





They really did a great job integrating the game into the park.





When we got to this portal there was quite a long line and ended up chatting with someone else waiting.  Apparently there is a group of people that have taken it upon themselves to set up a FB page and help people understand the game.  He traded quite a few cards with us and gave us many that he had extras of.  He was very nice.  





Then off to another portal which I didnt get a photo of, and then back to the place where we chatted with the guy and traded cards.  He was still there and when we defeated our villain at that portal he said hed walk with us to the next one since he was going that way.  Well, we had no intention of playing another game which was good because I think he would have tagged along with us for who knows how long.  It was time to head out of the park and go sit by the pool.  

We passed Aloha Isle on the way and since there was hardly any line I couldnt help but stop for a treat.  

I ordered a vanilla and pineapple swirl





And mom ordered a vanilla and orange swirl





She was very unhappy with hers and thought that they had given her a pineapple/orange swirl and went to take it back.  No, the CM said, that is definitely vanilla not pineapple, and she gave mom a sample of pineapple/orange which really tasted different than what mom had.  Poor mom was just standing there letting her icecream melt, she was not happy, she likes smooth vanilla and what she got was an icy vanilla. Well my vanilla was exactly what she wanted so I swapped with her.  It was a very amusing few minutes.  I was very surprised at the difference between the two vanillas coming from the same shop.  Crisis averted we headed out of the park.  

I always mean to stop and listen to these CMs but I never do.  They were telling this guest how they had received love letters 





Look how cute the nephews look!













They were making chocolate covered strawberries inside





Mom simply had to have another one of these





And I came away with this beauty





I think mom might have devoured hers on the spot, but I kept mine for later.


----------



## Pinkocto

We decided on the boat back to the GF which was a fabulous idea.  









We stopped and smelled some flowers










And finally managed a Gingerbread House picture





I thought this birdcage was too cool





And then we picked up our carryons from bell services. We learned while waiting that the GF was built in 1988 and that most of the bell hops have been there since it opened.  The second from the bottom has been there for 22 years, and the most senior bell hop for 46.  So obviously not at the GF but at WDW for 46 years.  I was quite impressed!  


Then we made ourselves comfortable here





















It was quite a peaceful place to sit.  We had the sun shining for a couple hours while I caught up in the journal, read, and tried to enjoy that beautiful rice crispy treat.  What I discovered was that it was white chocolate that the sprinkles were attached to, and I do not care for white chocolate.  I ate what I could but won’t be getting that particular treat again.  We also ate the leftover pizza from last night.  It was cold but still very delicious.  Mom enjoyed the sun and read her book the whole time.  Our DME was picking us up at 4:50 so at 4:20 we went to change into warmer clothes and then go sit in front of the resort. 













We were picked up at 5:00 and it actually took 50 minutes to get to the airport, I never remember it taking that long.  We stopped in the Disney store before going through security and then we were off to our gate.  

We shared a sandwich for dinner and some McDonalds fries





Even with our high boarding numbers we managed to find the last two seats together at the very back of the plane. That was extremely lucky.  Smooth flight but when we got to Baltimore we had to wait quite a while to get out of the plane, and then at least 30 minutes to get our bags.  I was very glad we had driven to the airport so nobody was outside waiting for us.  Finally we got our bags and made it to my car.  It had been 70 degrees when we left on Friday, but was 20 degrees when we got back.  I foolishly didn’t pack any closed toes shoes, and neither of us had our winter jacket with us.  The car was covered in snow and it took a good hour before we were on our way. No matter, it had been another glorious trip.   

Thank you all for reading!


----------



## jedijill

Fantastic report!  I'm not sure why they told you not to do online check in....I always do early bird check in with SW and have never had an issue getting them to print my boarding pass and take my bags.

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

jedijill said:


> Fantastic report!  I'm not sure why they told you not to do online check in....I always do early bird check in with SW and have never had an issue getting them to print my boarding pass and take my bags.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks so much for reading  

One time at SSR I checked us in the night before and when we got to airline check in they said they couldn't take our bags.  I was very frustrated.  When we checked in at the airport I asked the SW people and they said that shouldn't have been a problem.  That had been in 2011 but I am still wary each time it's going to happen again.  So I asked the airline people at the GF what could have caused that, and apparently they can only check in a certain amount of guests at the resort and others have to do it at the airport.  This makes absolutely no sense to me in the least.


----------



## PrincessInOz

AWww.  Last day.  Always bittersweet.

Another great update and I'm so envious that you got the Dole Whips on your last day.  I had always thought I'd get a pineapple dole whip float on the trip I did in September - either at DL or at MK - but I never did get one.  I guess I'll have to stare at my screen and enjoy the picture of the one you took,

That's a shame about the SWA and check-in.  I doesn't sound right to me either.  Oh well.


Thanks for sharing your trip.  I really enjoyed seeing GF.  It will be many years before I head back to Orlando.


----------



## franandaj

Sorry its all over, but it was nice to read about your star at the VGF. It sounds like you and your mom had a nice triph together.

I also forgot to mention that we have several of those palm trees in our backyard at the new house.


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> AWww.  Last day.  Always bittersweet.
> 
> Another great update and I'm so envious that you got the Dole Whips on your last day.  I had always thought I'd get a pineapple dole whip float on the trip I did in September - either at DL or at MK - but I never did get one.  I guess I'll have to stare at my screen and enjoy the picture of the one you took,
> 
> That's a shame about the SWA and check-in.  I doesn't sound right to me either.  Oh well.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip.  I really enjoyed seeing GF.  It will be many years before I head back to Orlando.



It was a short trip so when the last day came I couldn't help thinking, 'we just got here we can't be leaving yet!' 

Both those dole whips were so tasty, I was fine swapping with mom. Now I know I like the orange too. Sorry you didn't get one on your trip.  

Thanks for reading


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a shame that you had such a rude awaking. Looks like you loads done though. I am a member of the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Facebook Group. They are a nice bunch.

Thanks for sharing your trip with us.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Sorry its all over, but it was nice to read about your star at the VGF. It sounds like you and your mom had a nice trip together.



We're two big kids, we have such fun together. 

Can't wait to see how you like VGF


----------



## hstrickland

Can't believe how gorgeous the weather was for y'all!!! And how fabulous those villas turned out!! The unfortunate part of going to Disney....you have to leave  and sing the Disney Blues. However....that just means it's time to plan another trip ! 


Always enjoy following along. I'll be patiently waiting for the next trip 
Heather


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame that you had such a rude awaking. Looks like you loads done though. I am a member of the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Facebook Group. They are a nice bunch.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip with us.
> 
> Corinna




Mom is funny, she is quite oblivious to noises she makes in the morning. Thats one reason I think we'll do a 1BR whenever points allow. 

The guy was beyond helpful, spent lots of time explaining the intricacies of the game. 

Thanks so much for reading  and thanks again for spending your afternoon with us, that was such a lovely time


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Can't believe how gorgeous the weather was for y'all!!! And how fabulous those villas turned out!! The unfortunate part of going to Disney....you have to leave  and sing the Disney Blues. However....that just means it's time to plan another trip !
> 
> 
> Always enjoy following along. I'll be patiently waiting for the next trip
> Heather



The weather was just gorgeous, couldn't have asked for nicer. 

I think the only reason I dont get really bummed the last day any more is because I have several trips in the pipeline which is so nice. 

Those villas, I need a longer trip next time 

Thanks so much for reading  I'll post a link to the next one when I start.


----------



## rentayenta

Love it Pam and aside from the check in headache, it sounds like a practically perfect last afternoon. The treats look delicious. I like the ornate the bird cage too. Was that the kids Splash area the VGF pool?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I can't believe it's time to face the final curtain on this wonderful TR! Lol re coffee pot noise sounds like me when my poor Jo is trying to sleep. I choose the most annoying loud activity. 

How confusing re the airline. That must be very frustrating. We don't experience that travelling internationally. We drop off our bags and check in with virgin at DTD. 

Nice to go back into MK via monorail there am guessing. I read thread after thread about this fabulous 'dole whip' and being a lover of all things iced I raced over to try one in September. I spat it out! Like your Mom I love my vanilla smooth and mine was very icy with chips in it. I asked for orange but it had a tang of pineapple. Was not impressed nor was Jo. Maybe the machine is slightly faulty! 

Cute re the nephews! 

Now this is what I am talking about the glorious gingerbread house. Isn't that just the best? I didn't know if I should admire it or eat it lol. It was senses overload on the nose and eyes! Beautiful. 

Yum re McDonalds! 

What a change in temperature! Focus on next trip quick.. Thank you so much for sharing Pam. I so enjoyed this TR both at the VGF and the lights, decs and parks. Roll on next TR...encore...


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Love it Pam and aside from the check in headache, it sounds like a practically perfect last afternoon. The treats look delicious. I like the ornate the bird cage too. Was that the kids Splash area the VGF pool?



This is the VGF pool






There is also a slide which I didn't get a picture of. 

It really was a perfect las day. The little things were just annoyances, we still got to sit together in the plane which is all we're worried about.


----------



## MEK

Pam - What?  You're done?  Oh No!  No more VGF pictures?  

What a great trip.  I don't blame you for getting every last minute out of your gorgeous room.  Just lovely.  

I think I told you this already, but I also found the Sorcerer's game rather addictive (once I figured out how to play it).

That pool area is lovely.

OK - I do NOT think that was vanilla ice cream - I agree with  you mom.  Yours is white and hers is yellow.  

Loved your TR.  Are you going to do one for your most recent trip?  Please?


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I can't believe it's time to face the final curtain on this wonderful TR! Lol re coffee pot noise sounds like me when my poor Jo is trying to sleep. I choose the most annoying loud activity.



I hope not on purpose 




Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How confusing re the airline. That must be very frustrating. We don't experience that travelling internationally. We drop off our bags and check in with virgin at DTD.



It's partly because I like to travel with a cheap airline that doesn't have assigned seating. If it was assigned seating it wouldn't matter at all. I didn't know you could drop off baggage at DTD, that's nice and convenient. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Nice to go back into MK via monorail there am guessing. I read thread after thread about this fabulous 'dole whip' and being a lover of all things iced I raced over to try one in September. I spat it out! Like your Mom I love my vanilla smooth and mine was very icy with chips in it. I asked for orange but it had a tang of pineapple. Was not impressed nor was Jo. Maybe the machine is slightly faulty!



Oh my goodness, you need a do-over! The pineapple ice cream is beyond amazingly delicious, and the vanilla I had was the smoothest ice cream. They must have different machines for the different flavor combinations, and somehow they turned out different. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Cute re the nephews!



They're adorable!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Now this is what I am talking about the glorious gingerbread house. Isn't that just the best? I didn't know if I should admire it or eat it lol. It was senses overload on the nose and eyes! Beautiful.



They do such a good job. Did you buy some gingerbread from inside? 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yum re McDonalds!
> 
> What a change in temperature! Focus on next trip quick.. Thank you so much for sharing Pam. I so enjoyed this TR both at the VGF and the lights, decs and parks. Roll on next TR...encore...



Thanks so much for reading  

The temperature change was unreal.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Pam - What?  You're done?  Oh No!  No more VGF pictures?
> 
> What a great trip.  I don't blame you for getting every last minute out of your gorgeous room.  Just lovely.



It was a short trip but chock full of magical memories. I love going during the holidays 



MEK said:


> I think I told you this already, but I also found the Sorcerer's game rather addictive (once I figured out how to play it).



I agree, so much fun. Something new to enjoy, and really fun to play with mom. 



MEK said:


> That pool area is lovely.



Isn't it cute! During a super hot day that would be pretty fabulous. 



MEK said:


> OK - I do NOT think that was vanilla ice cream - I agree with  you mom.  Yours is white and hers is yellow.



The difference between my vanilla and her vanilla was bizarre. But when they gave her a sample of the actual pineapple/orange the taste difference was definitely there. She was much happier when I swapped with her, I was happy with either. 



MEK said:


> Loved your TR.  Are you going to do one for your most recent trip?  Please?



Thank you so much for reading  I don't think my latest trip was trip report worthy. Although it was a wonderful trip it was not overly exciting, and not much new was done. I do want to share some of my favorite photos though. I got some great ones of the animals.


----------



## mousetravel

Hey, there! Trying to get caught up and noticed I missed a couple of your TR's, so I've read a few pages of this one, and some of your DL one (I'm up to the Carsland on that one! ).


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

We did buy gingerbread because I just adore it. But sadly it didn't make it back to the UK because we have a gremlin in our room that ate it  it was soooo good. 

I will def have to give the 'Dull whip' as I named it another go! 

It seems a long time till May! I look forward to another TR before I get my live fix! Just customised our MB's! I have more listed than I have wrists lol..they seem to be providing them for our ankles  too...


----------



## Pinkocto

*********** said:


> Hey, there! Trying to get caught up and noticed I missed a couple of your TR's, so I've read a few pages of this one, and some of your DL one (I'm up to the Carsland on that one! ).



Thanks so much for reading!  I know you've been super busy.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We did buy gingerbread because I just adore it. But sadly it didn't make it back to the UK because we have a gremlin in our room that ate it  it was soooo good.
> 
> I will def have to give the 'Dull whip' as I named it another go!
> 
> It seems a long time till May! I look forward to another TR before I get my live fix! Just customised our MB's! I have more listed than I have wrists lol..they seem to be providing them for our ankles  too...



I'll have to get some gingerbread next time, the line always deters me. 

Its ridiculous how  many MBs they're sending out, I thought they were supposed to be used for several trips?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> I'll have to get some gingerbread next time, the line always deters me.  Its ridiculous how  many MBs they're sending out, I thought they were supposed to be used for several trips?


yes me too! Somebody said you can use any of the ones that are active. I now have 5 listed! Surely that means people can lend them to others...I wonder if the system stops you going into multiple parks if it sees you are already in another!


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> yes me too! Somebody said you can use any of the ones that are active. I now have 5 listed! Surely that means people can lend them to others...I wonder if the system stops you going into multiple parks if it sees you are already in another!



Thats a scary thought!


----------



## Leshaface

I can't remember the flight situation for 2012 with Southwest.  I know I checked us in 24 hours before and the Boardwalk was able to take our luggage no problem.  However, for this past trip, I checked in at the 24 hour mark again, but this time, even thought it was a Southwest flight, it was on an Airtran plane, so there were unable to take our luggage.

That vanilla ice cream situation is very odd!  Even though the CM swore it was Vanilla, they should have at least offered up another one to your mom, seeing as she wasn't happy with it.  At least that's what I would have done.

What an amazing trip!  Thanks for sharing! 

Soooo...does when's the next TR link showing up?!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> I can't remember the flight situation for 2012 with Southwest.  I know I checked us in 24 hours before and the Boardwalk was able to take our luggage no problem.  However, for this past trip, I checked in at the 24 hour mark again, but this time, even thought it was a Southwest flight, it was on an Airtran plane, so there were unable to take our luggage.



That happened once with me too, I was so frustrated! Thankfully they have that problem fixed now. 



Leshaface said:


> That vanilla ice cream situation is very odd!  Even though the CM swore it was Vanilla, they should have at least offered up another one to your mom, seeing as she wasn't happy with it.  At least that's what I would have done.



I agree, I thought she'd be coming back with a different one too. Poor mom was not enjoying that vanilla! 




Leshaface said:


> What an amazing trip!  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks so much for reading  even though it was a short trip we did so many new and fun things it felt a lot longer. 



Leshaface said:


> Soooo...does when's the next TR link showing up?!



That's for my birthday trip  a 5 night cruise on the Wonder followed by 4 days at Vero Beach. I am going to post some of my favorite pictures from the trip a couple weeks ago, but not do a full TR.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hi guys, I'm going to post some pictures from my January trip. Even though it was a lovely getaway and I had a fabulous time with my friend, it's not quite exciting enough to warrant a TR.  

In case anyone is interested in a 1BR at OKW this is what one looks like.  









































directly outside the room













We were right across from the HH, it was a perfect location


----------



## franandaj

That looks just like the room we had for one night.  We were in it less than 10 hours!  I can't wait to stay there again for longer, it was heavenly with such a large place to stay!


----------



## dolphingirl47

That brings back memories. We also only had one night in a one bedroom at Old Key West, but I relished every minute of it.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> That looks just like the room we had for one night.  We were in it less than 10 hours!  I can't wait to stay there again for longer, it was heavenly with such a large place to stay!



I had originally booked the 1BR for me so I could use the hot tub, but when she finally decided she was coming I left it alone.  The studio with the two beds might have been better but I slept on the sofa bed and it was quite comfortable. And I did manage to soak in that glorious tub, you're right, its a lot bigger than the one at AKV!


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> That brings back memories. We also only had one night in a one bedroom at Old Key West, but I relished every minute of it.
> 
> Corinna



I'd really like it for a longer stay, the space was fabulous.  And you can't beat the points either.  OKW just has such a relaxing feel to it.


----------



## Pinkocto

We went to MK the first day and did the Haunted Mansion, Old Country Bear Jamboree, caught the Main Street Electrical Parade, watched the show before the fireworks, then watched the fireworks from Fantasyland.  That was a really cool place to watch them, I literally felt like I was inside the show.  

Horrible photo but proof of the evenings events.





A stop at the Tangled bathrooms.  









Then dinner at Pecos Bills






































we saw this little boy on It's a Small World.  Could he possibly be any cuter!?





We also did Peter Pan as an FP+ which was a walk on.  I really enjoy the FP+





This was in a dress shop right behind the castle.  It was straight out of the Cindarella movie where the mice make her dress.  





After perusing the dress store for Jessica's DD we took a ride on the Little Mermaid.  










Then headed over here for a ride on Dumbo





My friend





then we took a ride on Pooh with no line





I had never seen it this empty before.





Then off to the icecream parlor for some treats. 





We did a final ride on Pirates and then headed back to OKW.  No pictures, I was busy eating my raspberry sorbet.  Jessica absolutely loved MK, and of course talked all evening how much her DD would love it too.  The child had been invited, and Im still not sure why she didnt bring her, but we had a fabulous time catching up and just enjoying each others company.  The ride she couldnt stop talking about was to my surprise the Haunted Mansion.  Oh, and we got stuck right in the ballroom scene and I saw tons of details I usually miss.  Very cool place to stop.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Goodness, you managed to pack a lot in. That line (or the lack thereof) at the Winnie the Pooh ride is impressive. I really need to make a point of watching the Main Street Electrical Parade the next time I am at Walt Disney World. I saw it at Disney California Adventure many years ago and absolutely loved it, but still have not managed to see it at Magic Kingdom.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Goodness, you managed to pack a lot in. That line (or the lack thereof) at the Winnie the Pooh ride is impressive. I really need to make a point of watching the Main Street Electrical Parade the next time I am at Walt Disney World. I saw it at Disney California Adventure many years ago and absolutely loved it, but still have not managed to see it at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Corinna



And I forgot to say we got to MK about 4:30. I was glad for the lack of lines and FP+ to show her so many things. We totally missed Tomorrowland but there's always next time. I absolutely love the Main Street Electrical Parade, the music, the lights, it's wonderful


----------



## hstrickland

Ok....let me just say WOW!!!! That 1 bedroom is gigantic! I've heard that it was big but your pictures really make it look huge. And the hot tub looks fabulous, too!!! Would you return to OKW? Just wondering if it feels like Disney??? I mean, I know that it is  but it kind of looks like condos (jmo, of course) Glad you had a great time!!!


----------



## MEK

What a gorgeous room.  The one BR is so gorgeous and so big!  Love it!  

What an amazing first day.  Love all the pictures!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great update! We haven't had the pleasure of OKW yet but looking forward to doing so. The room looks amazing. Great location across from HH! Did you request that or was it a nice check in surprise? 

Oh how I love the electrical parade and Pesco bills! Oh and HH oh and Pirates but you know I have never done Pooh is is accessible do you think? We did Dumbo last time and loved that.

Looks like you had a wonderful time I am so pleased! Think you got the best of the weather as well I don't think it's been great this month! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up.  

Nice amount of space at OKW and you certainly packed in a lot in your day at MK.  Looks like you scored with crowd levels.    Loving the pictures.


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Ok....let me just say WOW!!!! That 1 bedroom is gigantic! I've heard that it was big but your pictures really make it look huge. And the hot tub looks fabulous, too!!! Would you return to OKW? Just wondering if it feels like Disney??? I mean, I know that it is  but it kind of looks like condos (jmo, of course) Glad you had a great time!!!



You're right, the 1BR is huge! OKW has a totally different vibe than the rest of the resorts to me, it definitely has more of a vacation 'home' feeling rather than a resort feeling. The tropical laid back atmosphere is super relaxing and wonderful. This was my second time there and I'll definitely be back.


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> What a gorgeous room.  The one BR is so gorgeous and so big!  Love it!
> 
> What an amazing first day.  Love all the pictures!



It was such a fun day, I loved showing her around 'my' place. She had no idea it was like that, and I guess you really wouldn't if you'd never been there. 

Loved the 1BR at OKW, especially that tub


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great update! We haven't had the pleasure of OKW yet but looking forward to doing so. The room looks amazing. Great location across from HH! Did you request that or was it a nice check in surprise?



It is worth staying at, a really lovely place  The HH is a separate booking category, it's quite a big resort, like SSR, so it was nice to be close to the HH. 




Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh how I love the electrical parade and Pesco bills! Oh and HH oh and Pirates but you know I have never done Pooh is is accessible do you think? We did Dumbo last time and loved that.



I think you'd be ok getting on Pooh. They might have a car that can fit a wheelchair but I'm really not sure. It's a super cute ride. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Looks like you had a wonderful time I am so pleased! Think you got the best of the weather as well I don't think it's been great this month!
> 
> Thanks for posting!



It was beyond cold two days later so I'm really glad it was nice weather with Jessica.


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up.
> 
> Nice amount of space at OKW and you certainly packed in a lot in your day at MK.  Looks like you scored with crowd levels.    Loving the pictures.



I think we did pretty well with the time available, we missed plenty but there's always next time. We had great fun.


----------



## rentayenta

Love the pics and looks like you had a great time. 

The ice cream looks so good! 

I forgot how much I like OKW. It was our first DVC stay and I have the best memories.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Love the pics and looks like you had a great time.
> 
> The ice cream looks so good!
> 
> I forgot how much I like OKW. It was our first DVC stay and I have the best memories.



It was a great first day, I was so glad to show her MK and that she loved it.  

Her icecream, a peanut butter fudge sundae, was delicious, mine however was sadly not the best.  I had gotten the raspberry sorbet a few years ago and it was the best I had ever had, but it wasn't the same.  Of course a few years will do that.  

OKW is wonderful, not sure when I'll get back but it's a lovely resort.


----------



## Pinkocto

Day 2:

Our destination was here





I just love how they have these flowers





We headed towards the safari but stopped several places along the way.  I had the big camera and I wanted to see if we could catch the kangaroos.  I could have watched these guys for ages.  Sorry PIO, from your comment on your TR I gather these do not hold the fascination for you as they do me.  

















This guy just took the cake, he kept scratching his belly and was so fun to watch.





















He just kept rolling around in the dirt, and I finally managed to catch him mid roll





and mid yawn, I was seriously entertained!





when I finally took my eyes and camera off the guy above, I almost felt like this guy was looking at me and thinking, 'lady, haven't you invaded our private time enough' 





I finally dragged myself out of there and we continued on our way to the safari. 

We happened upon this beautiful momma bird guarding her nest





and then poppa bird came around and helped put more sticks on it.  I took at least 30 photos, I'm not sure why I didn't just take a video, but at the moment I didn't think about it.  













After watching the beautiful birds for a while we headed to the safari.  It was almost to the end of our FP+ window but we made it.


----------



## Pinkocto

I couldn't believe our luck seeing these gorgeous hippos lounging on the shore













These guys were literally right next to the truck





























if not for this branch I would have had such a great shot 









I'd never seen the warhog out and about which was pretty cool





my favorite rhinos eluded me, but it was a great safari


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great shots on safari.

I should explain that I do find kangaroos fascinating; as do all the Aussie animals.  But I'm a city dweller, so I can enjoy them at arms length.  
The farmers feel differently; as they do eat grass.  And when driving in the country at night, they are a roadkill hazard.  And the big reds can cause a lot of damage to the car.  So, some of the Aussies do hold the view that Kangaroos are akin to the deers you find in your countryside.


----------



## MEK

Great Safari pictures.  Those kangaroos are just too cute!  And you got pictures of the hippos OUT of the water.  I am very impressed.  And, of course, the lions were out to great you!  Nice!


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Great shots on safari.
> 
> I should explain that I do find kangaroos fascinating; as do all the Aussie animals.  But I'm a city dweller, so I can enjoy them at arms length.
> The farmers feel differently; as they do eat grass.  And when driving in the country at night, they are a roadkill hazard.  And the big reds can cause a lot of damage to the car.  So, some of the Aussies do hold the view that Kangaroos are akin to the deers you find in your countryside.



Ahhh, I can totally understand about car accidents.


----------



## franandaj

I guess I forgot to comment on your MK day. I'm glad the whole FP+  system seems to be working out for you! The animal shots you got were great! You even got the Cheetah!

Not to be off topic, but I'm going to be. You and your mom did a four night Dream cruise right? If so,  do you remember your dining rotation and which night pirate night was? I'm trying to figure out what the rotations are on my cruise next year.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I guess I forgot to comment on your MK day. I'm glad the whole FP+  system seems to be working out for you! The animal shots you got were great! You even got the Cheetah!
> 
> Not to be off topic, but I'm going to be. You and your mom did a four night Dream cruise right? If so,  do you remember your dining rotation and which night pirate night was? I'm trying to figure out what the rotations are on my cruise next year.



I truly hope they have things all fixed for your trip, FP+ has really been a fantastic time saver for me.  I can't seem to get photobuckets cropping feature to work, I don't like that fuzzy area in the cheetah picture. 

Off topic doesn't bother me in the least, I loved talking about anything. We did a 4 night on the Wonder, but I think pirate night is always on Nassau night.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I truly hope they have things all fixed for your trip, FP+ has really been a fantastic time saver for me.  I can't seem to get photobuckets cropping feature to work, I don't like that fuzzy area in the cheetah picture.
> 
> Off topic doesn't bother me in the least, I loved talking about anything. We did a 4 night on the Wonder, but I think pirate night is always on Nassau night.



From what I've been reading, Nassau is the first day, CC is the second and Pirate Night is that night, the day at sea is the last night.

They are seeming now to repeat the restaurants from day 2 and 3 and do the pirate menu on day 3, but who know what they will do a year from now.  I'll just have to wait and see what they do when it comes down to it.  I'm thinking Remy on my Pirate night for this cruise. Palo Brunch on the last day at sea.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> I guess I forgot to comment on your MK day. I'm glad the whole FP+  system seems to be working out for you! The animal shots you got were great! You even got the Cheetah!  Not to be off topic, but I'm going to be. You and your mom did a four night Dream cruise right? If so,  do you remember your dining rotation and which night pirate night was? I'm trying to figure out what the rotations are on my cruise next year.



We did 4 night in September/October. This was ours..

Set sail - Royal Table 
Nassau - Artist Palette
CC - Enchanted Garden - Pirate night different menu this was awful food def book Remy or Palo!
Day at sea - last night ( we did Palo's brunch amazing and Palo dinner long story we hadn't planned this but CM gave us booking because the food service for me had been appalling on whole cruise. This was wonderful and made up for it and I love Palo's! Or server Bernie was lovely and the food I am still dreaming about! ) Enhanced Garden normal menu. 

Hth


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great update Pam. I love kangaroos too probably because we don't have them and it's the novelty. I can't imagine driving at night and one jumping in front of my car though oh my! 

Hippos too cute. Isn't the AK a lovely park? It's so peaceful. But actually lots to do and learn and nice and shaded. I love the safari!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> Great Safari pictures.  Those kangaroos are just too cute!  And you got pictures of the hippos OUT of the water.  I am very impressed.  And, of course, the lions were out to great you!  Nice!



I thought of you immediately with that lion! If only for that horrible branch 

I was totally entranced by those kangaroos, they were such fun to watch. 

The hippos and rhinos are my favorite so that was such a treat.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> From what I've been reading, Nassau is the first day, CC is the second and Pirate Night is that night, the day at sea is the last night.
> 
> They are seeming now to repeat the restaurants from day 2 and 3 and do the pirate menu on day 3, but who know what they will do a year from now.  I'll just have to wait and see what they do when it comes down to it.  I'm thinking Remy on my Pirate night for this cruise. Palo Brunch on the last day at sea.



They alway keep some spots open, so if you book Remy on a night that doesn't end up as Pirate night you can always change it on embarkation day.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great update Pam. I love kangaroos too probably because we don't have them and it's the novelty. I can't imagine driving at night and one jumping in front of my car though oh my!
> 
> Hippos too cute. Isn't the AK a lovely park? It's so peaceful. But actually lots to do and learn and nice and shaded. I love the safari!



That's exactly what happens here with the deer so I can totally understand not being enamored with them. They were so much fun to watch. 

I love AK, I love watching the animals, I enjoy most of the rides, it's a wonderful park


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> That's exactly what happens here with the deer so I can totally understand not being enamored with them. They were so much fun to watch.  I love AK, I love watching the animals, I enjoy most of the rides, it's a wonderful park


 we have same issues with cows. Man if your car hits one it's not pretty for Daisy or your car! 

Just thinking about AK, the music, the atmosphere. I love everything expect the monkeys. Man do I hate monkeys lol.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Those kangaroo photos are precious. You really lucked out with the animal photos that day.

Corinna


----------



## Leshaface

Wow!  The OKW 1 bedroom is really big isn't it?  The living area is so homey feeling 

Aw great pictures of the kanga's!  They are always fun to watch.  And great shot of the lion!


----------



## rentayenta

Love the photos especially of the hippos and the yawning kangaroo- hilarious! That's the best photo I've seen.


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> we have same issues with cows. Man if your car hits one it's not pretty for Daisy or your car!
> 
> Just thinking about AK, the music, the atmosphere. I love everything expect the monkeys. Man do I hate monkeys lol.



Why don't you like monkeys?


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> Those kangaroo photos are precious. You really lucked out with the animal photos that day.
> 
> Corinna



I could have watched those kangaroos for ages, they were quite entertaining.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Wow!  The OKW 1 bedroom is really big isn't it?  The living area is so homey feeling
> 
> Aw great pictures of the kanga's!  They are always fun to watch.  And great shot of the lion!



The 1BR at OKW was huge and fabulous. Very comfortable, and the points can't be beat. 

I'm still upset about that branch in the lion picture. I'd never seen so many of the kangaroos, I was entranced!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Love the photos especially of the hippos and the yawning kangaroo- hilarious! That's the best photo I've seen.



That yawning one was total luck. I might have done a happy exclamation when I saw what the camera captured. 

Loved seeing those hippos out of the water, their little ears are SO CUTE!


----------



## Pinkocto

After our fabulous safari we took a stroll on the Pangani Forest Trail. 


























Sadly no good pictures of the gorillas, they were all hiding in the foliage.  

We were getting hungry so headed towards Pizzafari. I had been looking forward to the veggie sandwich at Restaurantosauros but when I checked the app it was no longer on the menu  






These were in a shop on the way, I imagine they could be a cruel prank waiting to happen





















My lunch, cheese pizza and chocolate mousse, both were very tasty






Loved the ceiling decor!











We had an FP+ for EE so headed that way. We happened upon a Flights of Wonder show just as it was starting so headed in.


----------



## franandaj

That pizza looks great! So far today I've had half a Cronut,  a jelly donut, a couple bites of a bagel and cream cheese, a yogurt, and a nuclear meal. It's nearly 8PM and I'm starved dinner is still half an hour away and it will be the most substantial food I've eaten all day. We moved boxes and all sorts of unpleasant stuff, so the idea of visiting the Pagani forest and lunch prepared by someone else sounds like absolute heaven!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> That pizza looks great! So far today I've had half a Cronut,  a jelly donut, a couple bites of a bagel and cream cheese, a yogurt, and a nuclear meal. It's nearly 8PM and I'm starved dinner is still half an hour away and it will be the most substantial food I've eaten all day. We moved boxes and all sorts of unpleasant stuff, so the idea of visiting the Pagani forest and lunch prepared by someone else sounds like absolute heaven!



Oh my goodness, that's definitely not much to eat! I've heard of these cronuts, are they as tasty as people are saying?


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Oh my goodness, that's definitely not much to eat! I've heard of these cronuts, are they as tasty as people are saying?



The one that we had we certainly anticlimactic. It was good, and I could taste the butter of the croissant part, but it wasn't incredible, and something I had to eat again.  My jelly donut was better and It wasn't even the best jelly donut I'd ever had.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh Flights of Wonder I love that! Love Pizzafari also one of our favourites ;-) 

Great re EE FP+ one of my best rides I laugh like a 5 year old! Got that little Yeti on my rollator I got from that store as you come out of EE. I am wonderi g if your pizza stays down when you go backwards on EE!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> That pizza looks great! So far today I've had half a Cronut,  a jelly donut, a couple bites of a bagel and cream cheese, a yogurt, and a nuclear meal. It's nearly 8PM and I'm starved dinner is still half an hour away and it will be the most substantial food I've eaten all day. We moved boxes and all sorts of unpleasant stuff, so the idea of visiting the Pagani forest and lunch prepared by someone else sounds like absolute heaven!


 i have been dying to try a cronut as I love both food items but wonder if it might be a disappointment? Maybe the mighty donut and sacred croissant are just too perfect on their own to be mixed? I guess I could just take a mouthful of each lol. I think I prefer donuts to croissants in the main though do you? If they were both hanging of a cliff I would save the donut lol...


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the update with the Flights of Wonder.  And Pizza!!  YUM.

Those bugs are so realistic.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> That pizza looks great! So far today I've had half a *Cronut, * a jelly donut, a couple bites of a bagel and cream cheese, a yogurt, and a nuclear meal. It's nearly 8PM and I'm starved dinner is still half an hour away and it will be the most substantial food I've eaten all day. We moved boxes and all sorts of unpleasant stuff, so the idea of visiting the Pagani forest and lunch prepared by someone else sounds like absolute heaven!



I hope to taste a cronut someday.  


Hope you've gotten some more food today.


----------



## franandaj

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> i have been dying to try a cronut as I love both food items but wonder if it might be a disappointment? Maybe the mighty donut and sacred croissant are just too perfect on their own to be mixed? I guess I could just take a mouthful of each lol. I think I prefer donuts to croissants in the main though do you? If they were both hanging of a cliff I would save the donut lol...



As I said at this place it was anticlimactic.  I could taste the the flaky layers of croissant and "got" the donut part, but didn't find this one "all that". Perhaps we should do a Yelp search before trying again.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> As I said at this place it was anticlimactic.  I could taste the the flaky layers of croissant and "got" the donut part, but didn't find this one "all that". Perhaps we should do a Yelp search before trying again.



I'll be counting on you to find somewhere worth trying.


----------



## MEK

Pinkocto said:


>



OMG - He's so cute!!!!!!!    He has the coolest face! 

Pangani Trail is always a winner. 

Those fake bugs - OMG - I would die if I found one of them.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

franandaj said:


> As I said at this place it was anticlimactic.  I could taste the the flaky layers of croissant and "got" the donut part, but didn't find this one "all that". Perhaps we should do a Yelp search before trying again.


 yes sorry I read that after what a shame! Maybe the perfect donut should be just left alone  it is after all worthy of it's own food group.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> The one that we had we certainly anticlimactic. It was good, and I could taste the butter of the croissant part, but it wasn't incredible, and something I had to eat again.  My jelly donut was better and It wasn't even the best jelly donut I'd ever had.



That's sad and disappointing.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had not realized that they had Okapi on the Pangani Forest Trail. I love those. It has been a little while since we did the trails. The photos from the Flights of Wonder show look great. I have never seen that show, but now that I know that it involves a Bald Eagle, I have to make the effort.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh Flights of Wonder I love that! Love Pizzafari also one of our favourites ;-)
> 
> Great re EE FP+ one of my best rides I laugh like a 5 year old! Got that little Yeti on my rollator I got from that store as you come out of EE. I am wonderi g if your pizza stays down when you go backwards on EE!



That was my first time at Pizzafari, it was quite tasty, I'll be back.  

Well not to give anything away, but when Jessica saw EE she decided she wasn't up for it.


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the update with the Flights of Wonder.  And Pizza!!  YUM.
> 
> Those bugs are so realistic.



You know boys would love to scare their moms and sisters with those bugs!


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> OMG - He's so cute!!!!!!!    He has the coolest face!



He looks so interested in what's going on  




MEK said:


> Pangani Trail is always a winner.



 




MEK said:


> Those fake bugs - OMG - I would die if I found one of them.



I think it's too funny somone thought to make something like that.  I bought a very similar item years ago, it's a magnet, and put it in the fridge.  Unfortunately I don't have very exciteable parents so they weren't too scared to see it in there


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I had not realized that they had Okapi on the Pangani Forest Trail. I love those. It has been a little while since we did the trails. The photos from the Flights of Wonder show look great. I have never seen that show, but now that I know that it involves a Bald Eagle, I have to make the effort.
> 
> Corinna



The Okapi are the first habitat on the Pangani trail, easily overlooked because at first it doesn't look like there's anything back there.  

The Flights of Wonder show is really worth seeing. I have tons more photos but I didn't want to bore anybody.  They bring out the eagle at the end, she's so beautiful.


----------



## Pinkocto

We continued on to EE and as we got closer my friend started getting nervous.  I figured we could postpone EE a little longer and enjoy the Maharajah Jungle Trek.

One of mom's favorites is the kimodo dragon, but as we walked up to the enclosure all we saw were these guys





I asked the keeper where the big guy was and with a very sad face and almost tears in his eyes he told us the kimodo dragon had died on December 31st.  He was 20 when he died and they usually live to be 25.  They did an autopsy and found nothing wrong, so ruled it as old age. I really thought the CM was going to start crying.  Apparently most of the keepers have been there since park opening and care for the same animals for years, so I imagine they get very attached.  

After this sad story we continued on





the bats are one of my favorites at AK

























look at those fabulous feet!













I love the theming in here





















It started to rain so we made our way to some cover.


----------



## Pinkocto

Totally off topic but I'm excited so want to share:

Yesterday I made the final payment for the Mothers Day Cruise that I'm taking mom on in May so I was able to book my extras.  

The highest on my list was to book Remy for actual Mothers Day and it was still available so I booked that at 7:10. That way we should still be able to catch the evening show at 6:00 and not get out of dinner too late.  It says it's a three hour event so I'm curious how that will go.  Super excited since mom and I love delicious food. I called DCL to ask them to put her as a vegetarian but there was nothing special they could do specifically for Remy, just put her as a vegetarian meal for the whole cruise.  Usually I would have done that when booking but it got past me this time.  I've heard so many fabulous reviews of this place I know we'll enjoy it whatever they serve us. I have not told her about this, I'm hoping I can keep it a secret until we walk up to the restaurant.   

I also booked our excursion for Cozumel, it's a ruins and beach tour.  We'll have an hour tour of some amazing ruins, then a 40 minute drive around the island while we make our way to a beach club where we'll stay for 90 minutes.  I've been to Cozumel before and have seen the ruins we'll be seeing, I know mom will love them. And we'll also get in a little swimming so that will be great.  This excursion starts at 11:15 so we'll still be able to sleep in and have a relaxing morning.  

I also booked Palo for Pirate Night at 7:30 so we'll be able to catch the fireworks afterwards.  Mom really enjoys seeing the CMs dressed up but neither of us find much to eat on the Pirate menu so this will be great.  She does know about this, I called her before making the reservation just to make sure she'd be ok missing the MDR.  

Probably the biggest thing I did yesterday was change us from a 5E to a 9C.  It saved $350, mom was ok not having a balcony for $350.  That might not seem much for some but it was a bit when I needed to make a big last payment.  Now we're at the bow which is right below Satelite Falls and the spa where we intended to spend a lot of time anyway so this will be great.  

I also booked the flights which I had been putting off for a while.  I figured I should nab them before the prices went up.  We'll be arriving at 8:30 Friday morning and spending that night at BCV.  So we'll have the entire day to enjoy SAB and the F & G festival.  I have Via Napoli booked for dinner, we enjoyed that so much in December.  

Going home I booked us 8:20 so will also have most of that last day to enjoy as well.  The only thing left to do is buy DCL transfers to/from the port.  

This trip and the one I'm doing in March are only 32 days apart so lots of excitement going on


----------



## Pinkocto

double post, oops, guess I'm really excited!


----------



## rentayenta

Wonderful photos. I'm so glad your Mother's Day cruise plans are falling into place. What an amazing daughter you.  Happy you got Remy for Mother's Day dinner.  And your Cozumel excursion sounds great.


----------



## eandesmom

Finally make it over here to catch up and...you are done!

Figures.


Your poor mom, she was a little bit high maintenance the last day, between the crinkling, bubbling never ending percolating pot and packing while you were still sleeping to the Dole whip fiasco.  Glad you were able to switch and save the day!


Weird about SW.  I checked in at 24 hours in Jan and they took our bags just fine.  Interesting though, only half of our group got a packet.  I figured it was due to the first half only being there one night but maybe not?  It's a little freaky to NOT get one, you want to know for sure when that bus is leaving.



Pinkocto said:


> Totally off topic but I'm excited so want to share:
> 
> Yesterday I made the final payment for the Mothers Day Cruise that I'm taking mom on in May so I was able to book my extras.
> 
> The highest on my list was to book Remy for actual Mothers Day and it was still available so I booked that at 7:10. That way we should still be able to catch the evening show at 6:00 and not get out of dinner too late.  It says it's a three hour event so I'm curious how that will go.  Super excited since mom and I love delicious food. I called DCL to ask them to put her as a vegetarian but there was nothing special they could do specifically for Remy, just put her as a vegetarian meal for the whole cruise.  Usually I would have done that when booking but it got past me this time.  I've heard so many fabulous reviews of this place I know we'll enjoy it whatever they serve us. I have not told her about this, I'm hoping I can keep it a secret until we walk up to the restaurant.
> 
> I also booked our excursion for Cozumel, it's a ruins and beach tour.  We'll have an hour tour of some amazing ruins, then a 40 minute drive around the island while we make our way to a beach club where we'll stay for 90 minutes.  I've been to Cozumel before and have seen the ruins we'll be seeing, I know mom will love them. And we'll also get in a little swimming so that will be great.  This excursion starts at 11:15 so we'll still be able to sleep in and have a relaxing morning.
> 
> I also booked Palo for Pirate Night at 7:30 so we'll be able to catch the fireworks afterwards.  Mom really enjoys seeing the CMs dressed up but neither of us find much to eat on the Pirate menu so this will be great.  She does know about this, I called her before making the reservation just to make sure she'd be ok missing the MDR.
> 
> Probably the biggest thing I did yesterday was change us from a 5E to a 9C.  It saved $350, mom was ok not having a balcony for $350.  That might not seem much for some but it was a bit when I needed to make a big last payment.  Now we're at the bow which is right below Satelite Falls and the spa where we intended to spend a lot of time anyway so this will be great.
> 
> I also booked the flights which I had been putting off for a while.  I figured I should nab them before the prices went up.  We'll be arriving at 8:30 Friday morning and spending that night at BCV.  So we'll have the entire day to enjoy SAB and the F & G festival.  I have Via Napoli booked for dinner, we enjoyed that so much in December.
> 
> Going home I booked us 8:20 so will also have most of that last day to enjoy as well.  The only thing left to do is buy DCL transfers to/from the port.
> 
> This trip and the one I'm doing in March are only 32 days apart so lots of excitement going on



$350 helps pay for those excursions and Remy too!  It's a trade off.  You are going to have such a lovely cruise filled spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Wonderful photos. I'm so glad your Mother's Day cruise plans are falling into place. What an amazing daughter you.  Happy you got Remy for Mother's Day dinner.  And your Cozumel excursion sounds great.



I'm so excited about Remy, mom is going to flip!  and I know she's going to love the ruins.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Finally make it over here to catch up and...you are done!
> 
> Figures.



Thanks for reading, that's all that matters, not when  

It was a short trip so easy to cover, and I didn't take as many pictures as I thought I did.  



eandesmom said:


> Your poor mom, she was a little bit high maintenance the last day, between the crinkling, bubbling never ending percolating pot and packing while you were still sleeping to the Dole whip fiasco.  Glad you were able to switch and save the day!



I am so glad I'm not the only one that was thinking this.    I hate complaining about mom but she was a bit out of sorts that last day!  She was literally like a little kid with the dole whip, holding it out while it melted and giving it a sad face.  



eandesmom said:


> Weird about SW.  I checked in at 24 hours in Jan and they took our bags just fine.  Interesting though, only half of our group got a packet.  I figured it was due to the first half only being there one night but maybe not?  It's a little freaky to NOT get one, you want to know for sure when that bus is leaving.



I think I've had to call them three times now to get my MDE time.  It's a bit unnerving not knowing when your time is.  I mean you kind of know when but I need to know for sure.  And the bit about the luggage, that's super frustrating.  We've decided that it's more important for them to take the bags at the resort rather than getting low boarding numbers, but it adds to my stress level big time. 



eandesmom said:


> $350 helps pay for those excursions and Remy too!  It's a trade off.  You are going to have such a lovely cruise filled spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's what my thought was too, that'll cover all three extras.  I find with a balcony we spend more time in the room, and not having one forces us out to enjoy the ship.  Both are wonderful for different reasons.  

I feel totally overindulgent with cruises so close together but that's how the cookie crumbled this year.  It's a bit surreal.


----------



## dolphingirl47

What a shame about the komodo dragon, but how lovely that the animal care staff cares about the animals so deeply. I also absolutely love the theming of the tiget enclosure and your photos have come out so well.

Corinna


----------



## jedijill

You will love Remy!  I ate there for dinner twice and once at brunch on the Dream last year!  It is truly amazing!

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> What a shame about the komodo dragon, but how lovely that the animal care staff cares about the animals so deeply. I also absolutely love the theming of the tiget enclosure and your photos have come out so well.
> 
> Corinna



It was so sad when he was telling us about the dragon, you could tell his feelings were totally genuine.  The animals at AK are definitely in a good place.  

Thanks about the photos 

Can I ask a question about Chankanaab?  I'm not sure if I'll do an animal swim or just go to swim in the ocean.  I know I'd have to pre-order the animal swim but do I need to pre-order a plain entrance ticket?


----------



## Pinkocto

jedijill said:


> You will love Remy!  I ate there for dinner twice and once at brunch on the Dream last year!  It is truly amazing!
> 
> Jill in CO



I've read that they are very accomodating but do you think they'll have enough for a vegetarian to eat? She'll be happy with the cheese and dessert selections but I'm wondering about the rest.  I know I'm over thinking it and we'll have a great time.


----------



## jedijill

Pinkocto said:


> I've read that they are very accomodating but do you think they'll have enough for a vegetarian to eat? She'll be happy with the cheese and dessert selections but I'm wondering about the rest.  I know I'm over thinking it and we'll have a great time.



I've read some reviews that said they were very Vegetarian friendly.  I would stop by and talk to the Remy folks ahead of time (maybe when you first board when they are taking reservations) so they know for sure.  

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

jedijill said:


> I've read some reviews that said they were very Vegetarian friendly.  I would stop by and talk to the Remy folks ahead of time (maybe when you first board when they are taking reservations) so they know for sure.
> 
> Jill in CO



That's exactly what I was thinking to do as well.  I'm going to have to do it on the sly so mom doesn't get suspicious


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> Totally off topic but I'm excited so want to share:
> 
> Yesterday I made the final payment for the Mothers Day Cruise that I'm taking mom on in May so I was able to book my extras.
> 
> The highest on my list was to book Remy for actual Mothers Day and it was still available so I booked that at 7:10. That way we should still be able to catch the evening show at 6:00 and not get out of dinner too late.  It says it's a three hour event so I'm curious how that will go.  Super excited since mom and I love delicious food. I called DCL to ask them to put her as a vegetarian but there was nothing special they could do specifically for Remy, just put her as a vegetarian meal for the whole cruise.  Usually I would have done that when booking but it got past me this time.  I've heard so many fabulous reviews of this place I know we'll enjoy it whatever they serve us. I have not told her about this, I'm hoping I can keep it a secret until we walk up to the restaurant.
> 
> I also booked our excursion for Cozumel, it's a ruins and beach tour.  We'll have an hour tour of some amazing ruins, then a 40 minute drive around the island while we make our way to a beach club where we'll stay for 90 minutes.  I've been to Cozumel before and have seen the ruins we'll be seeing, I know mom will love them. And we'll also get in a little swimming so that will be great.  This excursion starts at 11:15 so we'll still be able to sleep in and have a relaxing morning.
> 
> I also booked Palo for Pirate Night at 7:30 so we'll be able to catch the fireworks afterwards.  Mom really enjoys seeing the CMs dressed up but neither of us find much to eat on the Pirate menu so this will be great.  She does know about this, I called her before making the reservation just to make sure she'd be ok missing the MDR.
> 
> Probably the biggest thing I did yesterday was change us from a 5E to a 9C.  It saved $350, mom was ok not having a balcony for $350.  That might not seem much for some but it was a bit when I needed to make a big last payment.  Now we're at the bow which is right below Satelite Falls and the spa where we intended to spend a lot of time anyway so this will be great.
> 
> I also booked the flights which I had been putting off for a while.  I figured I should nab them before the prices went up.  We'll be arriving at 8:30 Friday morning and spending that night at BCV.  So we'll have the entire day to enjoy SAB and the F & G festival.  I have Via Napoli booked for dinner, we enjoyed that so much in December.
> 
> Going home I booked us 8:20 so will also have most of that last day to enjoy as well.  The only thing left to do is buy DCL transfers to/from the port.
> 
> This trip and the one I'm doing in March are only 32 days apart so lots of excitement going on



I am glad that your plans are falling in place. Well done on saving some money. We absolutely adored BCV and had so much fun at Stormalong Bay. 

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinkocto said:


> It was so sad when he was telling us about the dragon, you could tell his feelings were totally genuine.  The animals at AK are definitely in a good place.
> 
> Thanks about the photos
> 
> Can I ask a question about Chankanaab?  I'm not sure if I'll do an animal swim or just go to swim in the ocean.  I know I'd have to pre-order the animal swim but do I need to pre-order a plain entrance ticket?



No, you don't have to pre-order a ticket for Chankanaab. As you get to the entrance plaza, there is a ticket booth on your right. You can just walk up and pay for your ticket. That is what we are going to do in May.

Corinna


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> No, you don't have to pre-order a ticket for Chankanaab. As you get to the entrance plaza, there is a ticket booth on your right. You can just walk up and pay for your ticket. That is what we are going to do in May.
> 
> Corinna



Excellent, that takes the pressure off. I had originally decided to stay onboard but as we're getting closer Im thinking it will be nice to go swim in the ocean.


----------



## Pinkocto

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am glad that your plans are falling in place. Well done on saving some money. We absolutely adored BCV and had so much fun at Stormalong Bay.
> 
> Corinna



SAB is the main reason I wanted to stay at BCV, mom also likes being close to Epcot. 

I was happy to save with the stateroom change, and fun to see a different category. The new room is actually bigger since it's right at the bow of the ship.


----------



## hstrickland

Hiya! 

Got a little behind, but now I'm all caught up. GREAT pics as usual! AK use to be my least favorite park, but it's slowly but surely making its way to the top. It's so different than the other parks, so guess it's really not fair of me to compare.

Very excited for your new cruise dates!!!! Sounds like loads of fun!!! The TR will fabulous, I'm sure Already looking forward to it.


----------



## MEK

That tiger pic is super cool, too!

And Yay for so many cruise, such little time (between the two of them).  You must be so excited!


----------



## Linda67

Just jumping in to say that I dined at Remy and asked for a 100% vegetarian menu and it was phenomenal  
Have no hesitation in dining there as a vegetarian - you will both love it


----------



## KayW

Lovely pictures of the room!  We just returned from the Villas and in room 1514.  Such a wonderful space.  Loved the location of it.

Wish there was more storage.  The drawer under the bed was big enough for my clothes, but only because my husband and DD never unpacked their stuff and left it in the suitcase and bag.  More room for me!

I even slept on the Murphy bed one night.  DD wanted to try it out and then woke up about 2 and crawled into the big bed.  Since we didn't pull out the couch it was the only place for me to go.  A little nerve wracking-was afraid I was going to hit my head on the top of it!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Great updates! 

Oh dear re your friend not wanting to do EE! She missed a treat but maybe saved your pizza lunch! How sad about the kimodo dragon but touching to know that he died of old age and the CM care so deeply. Aren't the bats just the best! With their sonic abilities and almost alien looks! 

Pretty Tiger! 

How wonderful about your Mothers day cruise. Great score to get Remy's for actual Mother's day. Mom will be thrilled! That Cozumel excursion sounds the perfect balance between sights of the ruins which must be fascinating I am picturing something out of Raiders of the lost ark! And beach rest  is this on mothers day also!

Good move on Palo's for Pirate night. Although like your Mom we love the theming the menu was meh! 

You will not miss the verendah with $350 in your pocket imao. Just go up on deck to enjoy a glorious view on a daybed! 

Oh lucky catching F&G I just adore the topiary and last year they had a butterfly enclosure with fairies in it. So cute! They did those gift bands on your wrists like at F & W which was cool. 

How brilliant to get BCV  enjoy!


----------



## TeresaNJ

Just finished reading your TR and your OKW trip updates.  Great photos!  Seems like you & your mom really had a good time.  The last trip my mom went on was in Oct 2003.  I've been trying ever since to get her back.  She turned 80 this past October, but is in really good shape for her age, and totally with it.  The only thing is that she wouldn't be able to tolerate walking due to a problem resulting from hip replacement surgery.  Her sciatic nerve was damaged during the surgery, causing permanent food drop, so she has to wear a brace, and her lower leg and foot are numb almost all the time.  I told her I would love for her to do another Disney trip with me, just her & I, and I'd gladly push her in a wheelchair.  She'd never do a scooter.  She just won't agree.  She said she misses walking too much and wouldn't have fun.  Those darn stubborn Italian mothers!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

hstrickland said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Got a little behind, but now I'm all caught up. GREAT pics as usual! AK use to be my least favorite park, but it's slowly but surely making its way to the top. It's so different than the other parks, so guess it's really not fair of me to compare.



Hi Heather!  I'm glad AK has worn you down, I absolutely love that place. Exactly what you said, it's so different from the others. 



hstrickland said:


> Very excited for your new cruise dates!!!! Sounds like loads of fun!!! The TR will fabulous, I'm sure Already looking forward to it.



Put the pressure on me why don't you!  I don't know what I'm going to do in the TR department. I'm getting so excited I can't wait


----------



## Pinkocto

MEK said:


> That tiger pic is super cool, too!
> 
> And Yay for so many cruise, such little time (between the two of them).  You must be so excited!



I like that tiger one too, they almost look calm enough to cuddle. 

I'm beyond excited, I almost can't stand it!  I keep telling Jenny, I'm ready to go right now!


----------



## Pinkocto

Linda67 said:


> Just jumping in to say that I dined at Remy and asked for a 100% vegetarian menu and it was phenomenal
> Have no hesitation in dining there as a vegetarian - you will both love it



Thank you so much for this, my mind is now at ease. Did you let them know beforehand that you wanted a veggie meal? I'm wondering if I need to let them know the day before. It's on the reservation, not sure if I should do more than that. 

Now I'm even more excited knowing she'll be blown away


----------



## Pinkocto

KayW said:


> Lovely pictures of the room!  We just returned from the Villas and in room 1514.  Such a wonderful space.  Loved the location of it.
> 
> Wish there was more storage.  The drawer under the bed was big enough for my clothes, but only because my husband and DD never unpacked their stuff and left it in the suitcase and bag.  More room for me!
> 
> I even slept on the Murphy bed one night.  DD wanted to try it out and then woke up about 2 and crawled into the big bed.  Since we didn't pull out the couch it was the only place for me to go.  A little nerve wracking-was afraid I was going to hit my head on the top of it!



Wasn't that view gorgeous! I can't wait to go back, of course mom wants that exact room again. I tried to explain that was very unlikely. 

Yep, mom had plenty of room since I didn't unpack either. They need more storage that's for sure. 

The Murphy bed looked small! Hope you had a good nights sleep


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great updates!
> 
> Oh dear re your friend not wanting to do EE! She missed a treat but maybe saved your pizza lunch! How sad about the kimodo dragon but touching to know that he died of old age and the CM care so deeply. Aren't the bats just the best! With their sonic abilities and almost alien looks!
> 
> Pretty Tiger!



To be honest I wasn't too disappointed about missing EE myself, too often I leave with a headache. But I would have loved for her to see al the great details. 

I love those bats, they are so cool. I think they're cute too but I know I'm in the minority. 




Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How wonderful about your Mothers day cruise. Great score to get Remy's for actual Mother's day. Mom will be thrilled! That Cozumel excursion sounds the perfect balance between sights of the ruins which must be fascinating I am picturing something out of Raiders of the lost ark! And beach rest  is this on mothers day also!



Either she's going to be shocked, or say 'I had a feeling this is what we'd be doing tonight'. It's hard to get anything past that mom  Cozumel is the day after Mothers Day, so that'll be perfect. We'll have a late dinner, be able to sleep in the next day, and do the excursion at 11:15. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Good move on Palo's for Pirate night. Although like your Mom we love the theming the menu was meh!



I think vid ordered the same thing each time, it's gotten old rather quickly. Now if it was a menu I drooled over it would another matter entirely. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> You will not miss the verendah with $350 in your pocket imao. Just go up on deck to enjoy a glorious view on a daybed!



It'll be perfect, now we're at the front of the ship, and a short elevator ride takes us right to Satellite Falls.  



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh lucky catching F&G I just adore the topiary and last year they had a butterfly enclosure with fairies in it. So cute! They did those gift bands on your wrists like at F & W which was cool.



F & G is one of moms favorite times to go, so I'm glad we'll be catching the tail end of it. 



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> How brilliant to get BCV  enjoy!



SAB here we come!


----------



## Pinkocto

TeresaNJ said:


> Just finished reading your TR and your OKW trip updates.  Great photos!  Seems like you & your mom really had a good time.  The last trip my mom went on was in Oct 2003.  I've been trying ever since to get her back.  She turned 80 this past October, but is in really good shape for her age, and totally with it.  The only thing is that she wouldn't be able to tolerate walking due to a problem resulting from hip replacement surgery.  Her sciatic nerve was damaged during the surgery, causing permanent food drop, so she has to wear a brace, and her lower leg and foot are numb almost all the time.  I told her I would love for her to do another Disney trip with me, just her & I, and I'd gladly push her in a wheelchair.  She'd never do a scooter.  She just won't agree.  She said she misses walking too much and wouldn't have fun.  Those darn stubborn Italian mothers!!!



We have a blast together. I do so hope you can convince your mom to go back. These are memories I know I'll cherish forever. 

Wouldn't have fun? You've got to get her back to prove her wrong!


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY for the Mother's Day cruise.  Sounds like a great way to celebrate MD.


----------



## Pinkocto

PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for the Mother's Day cruise.  Sounds like a great way to celebrate MD.



She definitely deserves it  we'll have a lot of fun.


----------



## Leshaface

Oh my gosh.  How incredibly sad that the komodo dragon passed!  And how terrible for the CM.  I never considered how it must feel for the CM's there when an animal dies.  As much fun as it would be to work there, I don't think I could do it emotionally 

Remy is definitely a 3 hour ordeal!  But way fun and i'm so excited for you guys!  You're going to have a marvelous time


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Linda67 said:


> Just jumping in to say that I dined at Remy and asked for a 100% vegetarian menu and it was phenomenal
> Have no hesitation in dining there as a vegetarian - you will both love it



Remy was hands down the best meal I've ever had!  We had the pleasure of dining there on the Dream a few years ago.  I'm not a vegetarian, but I don't like fish at all.  Was served halibut & could have eaten 2 more portions, it was that good.  We also had something with foie gras -  something I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole if I had known what it was!  It was amazing!
I've learned from that experience to put myself in the chef's hands - but only if he/she is as talented as those at Remy or V&A.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh.  How incredibly sad that the komodo dragon passed!  And how terrible for the CM.  I never considered how it must feel for the CM's there when an animal dies.  As much fun as it would be to work there, I don't think I could do it emotionally



I know, it was so sad hearing him talk about it. 



Leshaface said:


> Remy is definitely a 3 hour ordeal!  But way fun and i'm so excited for you guys!  You're going to have a marvelous time



Im so excited! Im just hoping I can manage to keep it a surprise. And somehow Ive got to make sure she's really hungry for dinner, no snacking on a sea day is going to be hard!


----------



## Pinkocto

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Remy was hands down the best meal I've ever had!  We had the pleasure of dining there on the Dream a few years ago.  I'm not a vegetarian, but I don't like fish at all.  Was served halibut & could have eaten 2 more portions, it was that good.  We also had something with foie gras -  something I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole if I had known what it was!  It was amazing!
> I've learned from that experience to put myself in the chef's hands - but only if he/she is as talented as those at Remy or V&A.



Well, not only is mom a vegetarian, I dont eat red meat or chicken. Im hoping they wont hate us in the kitchen  

I cant wait, all these fabulous experiences are making me even more excited.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Im so excited! Im just hoping I can manage to keep it a surprise. And somehow Ive got to make sure she's really hungry for dinner, no snacking on a sea day is going to be hard!



Yes, that's definitely going to be tough especially with all the wonderful treats that are available on the ship!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Yes, that's definitely going to be tough especially with all the wonderful treats that are available on the ship!



I know!  I'm worried I'll totally give it away if I say anything. But maybe I could say I'd seen the menu for tonight and you'll want to have lots of room. No snacking past 3 or 4.


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> I know!  I'm worried I'll totally give it away if I say anything. But maybe I could say *I'd seen the menu for tonight and you'll want to have lots of room*. No snacking past 3 or 4.



That's a good idea.  Are you going to tell her it's formal night too for Mothers day, so she'll know to wear something a little dressier?


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> That's a good idea.  Are you going to tell her it's formal night too for Mothers day, so she'll know to wear something a little dressier?



Sneaky, I like that idea!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> That's a good idea.  Are you going to tell her it's formal night too for Mothers day, so she'll know to wear something a little dressier?





eandesmom said:


> Sneaky, I like that idea!



That is a good idea


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> That is a good idea


that is a good idea! I say use your rainforest spa passes and whisk her into the spa that afternoon. No food in there! Then lay out her outfit on the bed for her return 

Don't forget they place an invite card on your cabin Fish Extender for Palo's and Remy's so make sure you grab it!


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> that is a good idea! I say use your rainforest spa passes and whisk her into the spa that afternoon. No food in there! Then lay out her outfit on the bed for her return
> 
> Don't forget they place an invite card on your cabin Fish Extender for Palo's and Remy's so make sure you grab it!



Ob my goodness, I had completely forgotten about that! Thanks so much for the reminder! Good idea about the rainforest room.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Pinkocto said:


> Ob my goodness, I had completely forgotten about that! Thanks so much for the reminder! Good idea about the rainforest room.


 I suddenly thought of it late last night and thought oh my! Wrote it on my pad I keep by my bed...'Tell Pam about invite' lol...


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Sneaky, I like that idea!



Me too! Surprise!


----------



## Pinkocto

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I suddenly thought of it late last night and thought oh my! Wrote it on my pad I keep by my bed...'Tell Pam about invite' lol...



Thank you so much! Now to catch the note before her, or ask them not to give a note somehow.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Me too! Surprise!



With all these variables in place Im wondering if it will be possible.


----------



## DVC Kristen

Grand Floridian looks unreal from those pictures, I can see why this resort is in high demand!  Very fancy and elegant


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> With all these variables in place Im wondering if it will be possible.



Hopefully all us DIS'ers were able to help you.  I think you should definitely be able to pull it off now!


----------



## Pinkocto

DVC Kristen said:


> Grand Floridian looks unreal from those pictures, I can see why this resort is in high demand!  Very fancy and elegant



I was just thinking about it today, I can't wait to go back. As elegant as it was it had a very inviting and comfortable vibe to it.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Hopefully all us DIS'ers were able to help you.  I think you should definitely be able to pull it off now!



I hope so  thankfully she's not like some people that can smell a surprise a mile away.


----------



## franandaj

I don't know how I missed any of this, but I did!



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Remy was hands down the best meal I've ever had!  We had the pleasure of dining there on the Dream a few years ago.  I'm not a vegetarian, but I don't like fish at all.  Was served halibut & could have eaten 2 more portions, it was that good.  We also had something with foie gras -  something I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole if I had known what it was!  It was amazing!
> I've learned from that experience to put myself in the chef's hands - but only if he/she is as talented as those at Remy or V&A.



I have found that with Chefs like Scott Hunnel and Andrew Sutton their vegetarian options are actually quite good.  I remember they gave us a copy of the vegetarian menu at V7A's and it looked quite tasty.  I think you are in good hands.



Pinkocto said:


> Well, not only is mom a vegetarian, I dont eat red meat or chicken. Im hoping they wont hate us in the kitchen
> 
> I cant wait, all these fabulous experiences are making me even more excited.



I'm sure you will enjoy it!



Pinkocto said:


> I know!  I'm worried I'll totally give it away if I say anything. But maybe I could say I'd seen the menu for tonight and you'll want to have lots of room. No snacking past 3 or 4.





eandesmom said:


> Sneaky, I like that idea!



Totally!  I think that's a great idea!  Tell her that one of the servers tipped you off for the menu for Mother's Day and that she doesn't want to miss it!



Pinkocto said:


> With all these variables in place Im wondering if it will be possible.



I don't know how good at deception you are but hopefully we have given you enough ideas!  Fran is great at this kind of thing, me not so much. I hope you are able to pull it off!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I don't know how I missed any of this, but I did!
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that with Chefs like Scott Hunnel and Andrew Sutton their vegetarian options are actually quite good.  I remember they gave us a copy of the vegetarian menu at V7A's and it looked quite tasty.  I think you are in good hands.
> 
> I'm sure you will enjoy it!
> 
> 
> Totally!  I think that's a great idea!  Tell her that one of the servers tipped you off for the menu for Mother's Day and that she doesn't want to miss it!
> 
> 
> I don't know how good at deception you are but hopefully we have given you enough ideas!  Fran is great at this kind of thing, me not so much. I hope you are able to pull it off!



I'm sorry I missed this Alison. I think the biggest thing that could blow the surprise will be the little reminder card they put out. I'm going to somehow ask them not to give us one. Despite almost spilling the beans from excitement I think I can pull it off. 

Now that I've heard from several people who have had vegetarian meals I know the food will be amazing. This is going to be so special


----------



## ngchiro

I know what you are saying. That's right too. Imho


----------

